# Rebirth // Erendhyl's Shop



## Erendhyl (May 9, 2010)

> The koi fish in Japanese folklore represents the overcoming of obstacles, because the koi fish travels up the yellow river and when it comes to the end of the river it is reborn as a dragon; thus overcoming the adversity represented by the strong river to fulfill its own destiny.​



*Owner*
Erendhyl

*Workers*

Kiki
Kagura
Tifa Lockhart


*What I Do:*

Sets
Avatars
Signatures
Banners
Transparencies 

*What I Don't Do:*

Gifs 
Colorings
​

*Rules*

Turn off your signature.
Treat me with respect and I will do the same.
Follow the request outline.
Credit and Reputation are mandatory.
I will send you a VM once your request is finished.
You can request again after 3 days.
If you don't get your request in 7 days, I will put it in the giveaways.
High Quality stock is highly encouraged. However I will do the best with what I am given.
Don't hassle me about request. I will be sure to get them done as soon as I can.
​
*Request Outline*

Type of Request// Avatar, Signature, Set?
Size// Junior or Senior.
Stock// Either link to the stock or spoiler tag it.
Border// None, Solid, dotted, etc.
Text// Any text you wish to be on the request.
Details// Particular style or look you are going for. Any special effects or textures? Anything addition to the request would go here.

*If you see this under my list of requests:*
*
Then no further requests will be taken until I finish the ones I have. Sorry for any inconvenience.​


----------



## Erendhyl (May 9, 2010)

​

*Spoiler*: _Erendhyl_ 














*Spoiler*: _Kiki_


----------



## Erendhyl (May 9, 2010)

​

*Spoiler*: _ Kazahana_ 














*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

wtf  you you betrayed me ............lol good luck with your shop...

if you need any assistance i can help whenever :33


----------



## Kiki (May 9, 2010)

No way, I'll still be helping at your shop.  Just always wanted to open my own.


----------



## Shanoa (May 9, 2010)

Salutation first request here :33
    * Type of Request: Set
    * Stock: 


    * Style: rounded
    * Border: none
    * Member: Senior member
    * Details: I want a text that say Germany and the text is the color of the flag
give it a nice effect as well like give it a color tone 
and overall make it awesome

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

Kiki said:


> No way, I'll still be helping at your shop.  Just always wanted to open my own.



thats good to know but seriously ill work here if you want i like making sets :33


----------



## Kiki (May 9, 2010)

sapphireninja said:


> Salutation first request here :33
> * Type of Request: Set
> * Stock:
> 
> ...



Yay! And welcome! I'll get right on it :33



itsmylife said:


> thats good to know but seriously ill work here if you want i like making sets :33



Before I hire anyone, I wanna make sure I get business, but I'll defiantly take you up on that later <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

could i request ...?... yes its narusaku...give me a break im obsessed with their fanart 

    * Type of Request Set
    * Size// Junior and senior avys 
    * Stock
    *  sig with effects and make it  big i want their whole bodies,  avy have a  background with effects
    * Text on sig....come closer 
    * Details avy dotted with white borders make the whole thing colorful and bright :33

thanks


----------



## Rima (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new shop, Kiki. 

If you need any help you can ask me. :33


----------



## Damaris (May 9, 2010)

request: manga coloring <3

i'd just like the middle panel colored.
references:   

sorry that that's the best i have of her...it's not a very popular manga :/


----------



## Kiki (May 9, 2010)

*Sapphireninja*:




Hope you like it :3



itsmylife said:


> could i request ...?... yes its narusaku...give me a break im obsessed with their fanart
> 
> * Type of Request Set
> * Size// Junior and senior avys
> ...



Sure :33 That picture is cute! 



Rima said:


> Congratulations on your new shop, Kiki.
> 
> If you need any help you can ask me. :33



I will <3



Damaris said:


> request: manga coloring <3
> 
> i'd just like the middle panel colored.
> references:
> ...



Okay, that I can do. I'm on it~

*/*Requests*\*
itsmylife
Damaris
*Will finish these two tomorrow*​


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

thanks kiki


----------



## Shanoa (May 9, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Sapphireninja*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiki you are Brilliant 

Rep and Credit of course

Thank you sooo much


----------



## Sunako (May 9, 2010)

* Type of Request: Set
* Size : Senior
* Stock:


* Border: Dotted , like  one.
* No text
* Signature transparent? 

Dont want any effects , just the trans & ava :3

will give lubz


----------



## Kiki (May 9, 2010)

Sunako said:


> * Type of Request: Set
> * Size : Senior
> * Stock:
> 
> ...



On it! 


*/*Requests*\*
itsmylife
Damaris
Sunako
*:3*​


----------



## Harumi (May 9, 2010)

Hey kiki,Congratulations on your new shop :33,good luck!<3



Type of Request:set
Size:Junior 
Stock:
Border:Rounded
Text: none.
Details: just make it pretty with bright or any effects you see fits.
Thanks <3


----------



## Kiki (May 9, 2010)

*itsmylife*:
Hope this is kinda what you wanted!







Harumi said:


> Hey kiki,Congratulations on your new shop :33,good luck!<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it OMGSASUSAKU :WOW


*/*Requests*\*
Damaris
Sunako
Harumi
*~Slowly but surely~*​


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *itsmylife*:
> Hope this is kinda what you wanted!
> 
> 
> ...



even if you dislike narusaku your great at making sets for images of them...


i will definitely come again 


I LOVE I LOVE I LOVE IT


----------



## VioNi (May 9, 2010)

*Kiki!  You've got your own shop!

I'll be stopping by soon! I love your work! *


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border:dotted
Text: anything you think would look nice.


----------



## Kiki (May 10, 2010)

*Damaris:*
Hope this is what you wanted (I can get rid of the background if you wish):


*Sunako:*





LadyVioNi said:


> *Kiki!  You've got your own shop!
> 
> I'll be stopping by soon! I love your work! *



 Thank you!!! 



Starr said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border:dotted
> Text: anything you think would look nice.



Okie dokie <3 

*/*Requests*\*
Harumi
Starr
*These will be done tomorrow*​


----------



## Damaris (May 10, 2010)

thank you so much
i've been searching for a good manga colourer forever
and this is AMAZING 
THANKS THANKS thanks


----------



## Sunako (May 11, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Sunako:*



This is perfect.


----------



## Kiki (May 11, 2010)

*Harumi:*




Thank you both Damaris and Sunako!!! 


*/*Requests*\*
Starr
*Doing this now :3*​


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

*Starr:*





*/*Requests*\*
Open
*:3*​


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

Need requests....


----------



## Harumi (May 12, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Harumi:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is amazing. Thank you so much! I really love it 

Edit: sorry,kiki I'll rep you later


----------



## Lucrecia (May 12, 2010)

Pretty Set, please. :3
Avatar: 150x150
Border: I don't care which border, make something that fits 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

^ On it!


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2010)

Manga colouring, but only of the part with the girls frowning and then smiling. Hope you understood what i meant.


----------



## Kiki (May 12, 2010)

^ Turn off your sig, then yes I can do that :33


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 12, 2010)

*Set please. 
Junior

Dotted border
Avy on Sasuke please xD
And not too bright.*


----------



## olehoncho (May 13, 2010)

Do you do banners by any chance?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 13, 2010)

Kiki, can I request? :33

Type of Request: Set
Size: 125x125
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Text: "...Someday, somehow..."
Details: make it transparent with the text on the lower side, make it awesome 

Take your time, I'm using my current set for a while


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

kiki can i work here now :33


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

oléhonchô said:


> Do you do banners by any chance?



Yes I do <3 <3 <3



Desert Butterfly said:


> Kiki, can I request? :33
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Size: 125x125
> ...



Gotcha <3



itsmylife said:


> kiki can i work here now :33



I'm kinda working on my own for now.  I'll let you know when Itsy<3

*/*Requests*\*
Luceria
Merose Tengoku
CyanaHeart
Desert Butterfly
*~Working on~*​


----------



## olehoncho (May 14, 2010)

* Type of Request// Banner
* Size// ???  Junior I guess
* Stock//  
* Border// None
* Text// Kiba x Karui FC
* Details// Could you add a sort of soft lighting effect?  Like the glow of a summer afternoon.


----------



## Andre (May 14, 2010)

I'm here, just as planned 

# Type of Request// Set
# Size// Senior.
# Stock// 
# Border//Solid
# Text// None
# Details/ Just a transparency set and make sure to keep the "Buff luv luv?" thing in there too  as for the ava can it be around the blonde dude in the pic? (Keep the "Pls buff me too" as well) and also the blonde guy shouldn't be in the sig, I just want him in the ava. Much appreciated


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

* Lucrecia:*





*/*Requests*\*
Merose Tengoku
CyanaHeart
Desert Butterfly
ol?honch?
Andre
*~Gotta keep working~*​


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

*Merose Tengoku:*
Did the best I could with the low quality of the scan.  Hope it's okay!


*/*Requests*\*
CyanaHeart
Desert Butterfly
oléhonchô
Andre
*Moving along~*​


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

*CyanaHeart:*




*/*Requests*\*
Desert Butterfly
ol?honch?
Andre
*These will be done tomorrow <3*​


----------



## Eternity (May 15, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Merose Tengoku:*
> Did the best I could with the low quality of the scan.  Hope it's okay!
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## Lucrecia (May 15, 2010)

Kiki said:


> * Lucrecia:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks beautiful, thank you


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 16, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *CyanaHeart:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks I love it pek*


----------



## VioNi (May 16, 2010)

Kiki!  I've got a request...



If you could shrink it a bit I'd be greatful. Could the text say "I lost you beneath the blossoms... but your memory forever remained...". Please make the effects pretty and the avatar could focus on the girl. Round, dark border please. 

Thanks so much Kiki. I love your work.  I'll give rep and credit of course.


----------



## Kiki (May 16, 2010)

*/*Requests*\*
Desert Butterfly
ol?honch?
Andre
LadyVioNi
*These will be done tonight <3*​


----------



## VioNi (May 16, 2010)

Yay! Thanks Kiki!


----------



## Kiki (May 16, 2010)

*Desert Butterfly:*




Hope you like it<3

*/*Requests*\*
oléhonchô
Andre
LadyVioNi
*These will be done tomorrow <3*​


----------



## Kiki (May 16, 2010)

*ol?honch?:*



*/*Requests*\*
Andre
LadyVioNi
**​


----------



## olehoncho (May 16, 2010)

Whoo, looks awesome, thanks!


----------



## Kiki (May 16, 2010)

^ Sig off please! And thank you!


----------



## Kiki (May 17, 2010)

*Andre:*





*/*Requests*\*
LadyVioNi
*Almost Done-Finish Tomorrow*​


----------



## Andre (May 17, 2010)

It's perfect  

Fuck! I'm 24'd  I'll rep you later okay Kiki


----------



## Kiki (May 17, 2010)

^No problem 

*LadyVioNi:*




*/*Requests*\*
None
*~DOOOOONE~*​


----------



## Rubi (May 17, 2010)

I'm so requesting later! Your works are great. Simple and nice 

just wondering, do you do random requests? No stock, you're gonna chose? [ex: random japanese girl set]


----------



## Kiki (May 17, 2010)

Asian girls are my specialty. But sure, I could do something like that. When I normally do, I just give it away in the giveaways.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 17, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Desert Butterfly:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Kiki, it's just like I wanted it!!! I love it! 
Thank you!


----------



## VioNi (May 17, 2010)

Kiki said:


> ^No problem
> 
> *LadyVioNi:*
> 
> ...



It's beautiful!!!  Thank you so much Kiki! 

I have to spread rep first. Be right back!


----------



## Kiki (May 17, 2010)

I wanna welcome Koroshi and Atlantic Storm to the shop as workers!  Both these guys ROCK.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2010)

Yes I do.

Thanks for letting me work here.


----------



## Kiki (May 18, 2010)

~Need requests~


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 18, 2010)

* Type of Request// Signature
    * Size// Senior Citizen
    * Stock// 
    * Border// Solid
    * Text// Is this...
    * Details// I want Ulquiorra alone in this signature. Everything else is fair game


----------



## Kiki (May 18, 2010)

MP, Got ya! 

*/*Requests*\*
Mist Puppet- Kiki
*woot~*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2010)

God dammit Kiki, your too quick


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2010)

TAKING TAKING TAKING

EDIT: Nevermind, I can't do dotted.


----------



## Kairi (May 19, 2010)

Request for *Kiki*, sorry loves ;D

Request ~ Set
Size ~ Senior

Border ~ Variation, one with a border, without, dotted, rounded [if you can], etc.
Other ~ I want some effects. Now, Kikibean, you know I don't accept anything less than sexy. I'm giving you this one cause I want you to get better, which is why I'm not giving you anything hard. Do your best


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2010)

Actually, it seems I can't do that request. The quality of the stock is...Awful. 

Oh and Kiki, when are you going to post my examples?


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2010)

requesting  Kiki or Koroshi

set 

stock 



make it badass both size for avys :33 sig big 

on sig " falling inside the darkness " small text 

 border squared  whatever style


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2010)

Request ~ Avy of the girl
Size ~ Junior

Border ~ Black thin, or whatever is best

Request for Kiki


----------



## Kiki (May 20, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Request for *Kiki*, sorry loves ;D
> 
> Request ~ Set
> Size ~ Senior
> ...



 ILU



Atlantic Storm said:


> Actually, it seems I can't do that request. The quality of the stock is...Awful.
> 
> Oh and Kiki, when are you going to post my examples?



Sorry, doing it now! Hey, if you can, could you do MP's? I got my hands full 



itsmylife said:


> requesting  Kiki or Koroshi
> 
> set
> 
> ...



Got you Itsy<3



Merose Tengoku said:


> Request ~ Avy of the girl
> Size ~ Junior
> 
> Border ~ Black thin, or whatever is best
> ...



<3

*/*Requests*\*
Mist Puppet - Atlantic Storm
Kairi - Kiki
Itsy - Kiki
Merose Tengoku - Kiki
*woot~*​


----------



## Cheese King (May 20, 2010)

Type of Request// Set
Size// Junior 
Stock//  
Border// None
Text// Japanese word for Kiyomi
Details// Rounded edges

Request for Kiki <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2010)

*Mist Puppet*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2010)

Hi Kiki.  <3

I have a humble request.  Well, two.  But it's one thing.

I'd like this effect:  

on the image currently on as my signature.  And could you tell me how to give my avatar a border?  That I can do,  if you guide my hand.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiki (May 24, 2010)

^ Turn off sig, please :3



Hidden Nin said:


> Hi Kiki.  <3
> 
> I have a humble request.  Well, two.  But it's one thing.
> 
> ...



Do you mean you want me to make the signature pop more, or what exactly? And to do a simple solid border on something, there are various ways depending on what programs you have.

With Photoshop, make sure the image is cropped to 150 x 150. Double click the layer and add a stroke to it of color of your choice. Click for it to appear "Inside" and set the pixels to 1.

*/*Requests*\*
Kairi - Kiki
Itsy - Kiki
Merose Tengoku - Kiki
Cheese - Kiki
Hidden Nin - Kiki
*Working on~*​


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, pop or burst is a good way to put it.  The general water color effect it has is fine.  The only program I have is Paint.


----------



## Kiki (May 24, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Yeah, pop or burst is a good way to put it.  The general water color effect it has is fine.  The only program I have is Paint.



With paint,(it's been awhile since I've used it) go to attributes and make sure to set the canvas to 150 pixels x 150 pixels. Then, You would have to manually trace the outside with black.

Let me just do it in photoshop. Much easier.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Kiki.  <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2010)

Your hogging all the requests


----------



## Kiki (May 25, 2010)

^ Sorry and turn off your sig 


*Spoiler*: _Keishabean_ 














I also have the without border at all, so if ya want it tell me<3

*/*Requests*\*
Itsy - Kiki
Merose Tengoku - Kiki
Cheese - Kiki
Hidden Nin - Kiki
*Dooot~*​


----------



## Kiki (May 25, 2010)

*Itsy*








*/*Requests*\*
Merose Tengoku - Kiki
Cheese - Kiki
Hidden Nin - Kiki
*Almost done~*​


----------



## Kiki (May 25, 2010)

*Merose Tengoku*





*/*Requests*\*
Cheese - Kiki
Hidden Nin - Kiki
*<3*​


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Itsy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow you must of had a fun time with this one their awesome


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Merose Tengoku*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pictures is not showing


----------



## Eternity (May 26, 2010)

Yes, they are showing now 

Will rep and cred


----------



## Kiki (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry about the lack of me around guys. I was busy with RL but I'm back and better now :33

*/*Requests*\*
None
*: (*​


----------



## VioNi (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Kiki!  I got a new request for you. 

May I have a set with this pic: 

Please shrink the size. Round Borders. Text saying "This is my pouty face, show me yours". Pretty effects please and avy focusing on the girl. 

I'll rep and credit you.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kiki (Jun 2, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Hi Kiki!  I got a new request for you.
> 
> May I have a set with this pic:
> 
> ...


 yay! Got you!



*/*Requests*\*
VioNi - Kiki
*:33*​


----------



## Kiki (Jun 5, 2010)

*VioNi:*





*/*Requests*\*
None
**​


----------



## VioNi (Jun 5, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *VioNi:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! Thankies!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 5, 2010)

Type of Request// Avatar
Size// Senior.
Stock// 
Border// None

For anyone


----------



## Kiki (Jun 6, 2010)

*Mist Puppet:*




*/*Requests*\*
None
**​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2010)

Banner for the SakuKarin FC , please.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah, SakuKari  I'll do it tomorrow if someone else hasn't.

*/*Requests*\*
Sunako - whoever
*:33*​


----------



## Kiki (Jun 11, 2010)

Everyone I wanna welcome Erendhyl to the team. 
Eren, if you want to send me samples to put on the front page just let me know.

@Sunoko: Eren did yours, and I'll let her post it. :33 Hope that's okay.

*/*Requests*\*
Sunako - Eren
*:33*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2010)

requesting Erendhyl

set 

avys for both junior  and senior sizes please

choose either one 


effects up to you 

if you choose the first have this on the sig " holding this weapon my destiny is set in one path, to survive this war."

also i dont want the guy just the girl

if you choose the second have on the sig " by holding this i will become stronger, i will protect those i cherish " 

stocks for your choice 

for choice one 



for choice two 




thanks can not wait to see your work


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, Kiki!

I'll need to work a bit on finding samples, but I'll be sure to VM you something soon.



Sunako said:


> Banner for the SakuKarin FC , please.



I made two versions of your request, Sunako:







itsmylife said:


> requesting Erendhyl
> 
> set
> 
> ...



Gotcha. Thanks for being willing to ask me for a request even though I just started.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 12, 2010)

*itsmylife:*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *itsmylife:*



hmmm not bad :33

i like it rep


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 13, 2010)

Salutation :33

* Type of Request: Set
* Stock:



* Style: rounded
* Border: none
* Member: Senior member
*Detail: I want the Germany pair to be made into the set.
The blonde guy should be the avy 
while the blond and silver/white hair pair to be the sig
while the Germany flag is the back ground

kay thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2010)

requesting Erendhyl 

i like your style alot :33





set avy both sizes focus on the brown haired girl

on sig intertwined by the same rhythm by the same passion by the same music we play" 

make it really pretty ok :33

dotted with white borders
thanks


----------



## thirteen (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







could you color that please?

its the skull knight from the manga berserk

do it as you please i'm not picky ^_^

:3 i love this guy but sadly all colored pic i saw well...was really bad T_T (even for me who is not picky)


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 14, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting Erendhyl
> 
> i like your style alot :33
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I'll do this soon.

@sapphireninja: Your stock isn't showing up, and it says that I don't have permission to access the page when I follow the url in the tags. Can you rehost it somewhere else (unless someone else here is able to see it)?

@thirteen: I'm absolutely horrible at manga colorings, so you'll have to wait for someone else to complete your request. Sorry. :sweat


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 15, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Thank you!  I'll do this soon.
> 
> @sapphireninja: Your stock isn't showing up, and it says that I don't have permission to access the page when I follow the url in the tags. Can you rehost it somewhere else (unless someone else here is able to see it)?
> 
> @thirteen: I'm absolutely horrible at manga colorings, so you'll have to wait for someone else to complete your request. Sorry. :sweat




here's the link to it

i guess the other link i put in was expire
hope you can see that


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 15, 2010)

sapphireninja said:


> here's the link to it
> 
> i guess the other link i put in was expire
> hope you can see that



Okay, I can see it now. I'll work on that along with itsmylife's reqeust.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 15, 2010)

no problem at all ^_^


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope these are good.

*sapphireninja:*




*
itsmylife:*


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 15, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I hope these are good.
> 
> *sapphireninja:*



wow that look awesome yet 
but can you change something a little 
can you flip the color in order
top black  mid red and bottom yellow


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 15, 2010)

sapphireninja said:


> wow that look awesome yet
> but can you change something a little
> can you flip the color in order
> top black  mid red and bottom yellow



Sorry about that. Even after I tried checking the flags by their heads, I _still_ got it wrong. Here you go:


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I
> itsmylife:[/B]




its beautiful i love it  but wheres intertwined ....that one of the words

*"intertwined by the same rhythm by the same passion by the same music we play" *


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 15, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> its beautiful i love it  but wheres intertwined ....that one of the words
> 
> *"intertwined by the same rhythm by the same passion by the same music we play" *



Oh, sorry! I really am being scatterbrained today.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

meh its ok i make mistakes too xD

thanks will wear soon :33


----------



## Shanoa (Jun 15, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Sorry about that. Even after I tried checking the flags by their heads, I _still_ got it wrong. Here you go:



Perfect! 
and it's okay you got the colors right at least and it's an honest mistake 
rep and credit of course 
Thanks again


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay...here we go...

Request for Erendhyl. 

I would to request a transparency for a sig with this pic.



If it is necessary, resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. 

Also an avatar with Ed?s face, senior size please. With solid border. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 17, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Okay...here we go...
> 
> Request for Erendhyl.
> 
> ...



 I love seeing that panel colored.

I'll do it as soon as possible, Sennin.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 18, 2010)

*Sennin of Hardwork:*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin of Hardwork:*



OMG ITS PERFECT /:WOW

Thank you so much Eren!


----------



## Yuuka (Jun 20, 2010)

Type of Request: Avatar 
Size: Both sizes
Stock: 

Border: None
No text or anything fancy. I hope I'm able to request, ehehe.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 20, 2010)

Twinnet said:


> Type of Request: Avatar
> Size: Both sizes
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Of course, and I'll do this real quick. :3


----------



## thirteen (Jun 21, 2010)

just making sure my request didn't fallen in abyss since no one really told me they were working on it :3


----------



## Kiki (Jun 21, 2010)

thirteen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry abut that, I totally missed it. Can you provide me with some colored pictures of the character in the manga? Just for color reference.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

*Type of request:* Manga coloring and FC banner

*Stock:* 

*Coloring example:* 

*Text:* _"The Natsume x Mikan FC"_

*Border/Effects:* Dotted border and red/black themed effects


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone was working on my request...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl. 

I would like to request a transparency for a sig with this pic.



If it is necessary, resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. 

Also an avatar with Ed?s face from , senior size please. With solid border. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 29, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl.
> 
> I would like to request a transparency for a sig with this pic.
> 
> ...



FMA craze, Sennin?  I'll get to work on it.

Sorry, Vampire Princess, I can't do colorings. I'll talk to Kiki though; hopefully she'll be able to do it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

^Thanks, Erendhyl.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 29, 2010)

*Sennin of Hardwork:*





The height on the sig wasn't a problem but the width was. I resized it to 500 pixels wide; is that alright?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin of Hardwork:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright? This is splendid! 

Thanks for it Eren! I couldn?t have it any other way.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

oi eren would you like me to do the manga coloring ?


no rep included just cred its a friendly help kind of thing since kiki is very busy lately ?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 2, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> oi eren would you like me to do the manga coloring ?
> 
> 
> no rep included just cred its a friendly help kind of thing since kiki is very busy lately ?



I don't have a problem with it. I can make the banner, if you'd like, but I can't do colorings.

Thanks, Kazehana.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

lol its itsy to you xD

and your welcome


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 2, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> lol its itsy to you xD
> 
> and your welcome



Yep, I knew. Nice new name. 

And thank you again; this is a huge help.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 2, 2010)

*Vampire Princess:*



Sorry for the crappiness, but the image was really hard to work with. I couldn't figure out how to get rid of the "Chapter 110" text on her head without it being really obvious. Hopefully it's red and black enough too instead of just looking pink. 

Kazehana did the coloring:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

^Thanks so much! It looks great!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 2, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> ^Thanks so much! It looks great!



Whew, glad you liked it!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl. 

I would to request a transparency for a sig with this pic.



Avatar with Ed?s face, senior size please. With solid border. 

If it is necessary, resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl.
> 
> I would to request a transparency for a sig with this pic.
> 
> ...



Alright.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

*Sennin of Hardwork:*





It's shorter than 500 pixels so that it remains within the forum width limit; I hope that's okay.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 19, 2010)

Request for whoever is free 

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 

Can I just have a transparency of it (as a sig) and a avy? ^^
Thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Request for whoever is free
> 
> Request: set
> Size: senior
> ...



I'll do this. Do you want the avatar to be transparent as well, or do you want the background left in for it?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 19, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do this. Do you want the avatar to be transparent as well, or do you want the background left in for it?



I'd like it transparent if possible


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> I'd like it transparent if possible



Alright. I'll get to work on it and VM you when it's done.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 19, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright. I'll get to work on it and VM you when it's done.



Great, thank you


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin of Hardwork:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PERFECT 

Thank you so much Eren!  You are the best.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

*Desert Butterfly:*


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Can I get a border added to  and .

Type of border I want is rounded ()

thanks!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

^Turn off your sig, please.

I'll do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2010)

*EREN*

 trans set please  

avy on the girls each

set put both stocks together girls in the middle boys on the outside 

could you try to get ride of the k-on's if not just cover them please

could you also do some colorization....or after its done can i do some of it?

stock's

*Spoiler*: __ 










senior size 

on sig " our sweet addiction" bold with a shadow and a retro fun style


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *EREN*
> 
> trans set please
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll try, but I can't guarantee that I'll be able to do all of it.

Who do you want the avatar to focus on?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2010)

avy on the girls each


you dont have to cover the k-ons


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> ^Turn off your sig, please.
> 
> I'll do it.


Sorry, sig is off now.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> avy on the girls each
> 
> 
> you dont have to cover the k-ons



Gotcha.

Thanks, Man in Black. Here's your stuff:







(The second version is because the first version was over the sig size limits for NF. Since you hadn't specified that you wanted it resized, I made a version of each.)

Rep and credit, please.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks!

It's just how imagined it.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 20, 2010)

edit...sorry im going to ask someone else..nothing against u guys...sorry again.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 20, 2010)

*Kazehana:*








I managed to remove one of the K-ONs, but I wouldn't be able to get rid of the other one without having it be obvious.

I wasn't sure what you meant by colorization, so would you be able to do that? Sorry. :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah i'll do it I LOVE IT thanks <3


----------



## Metaro (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi edit*

*Spoiler*: __ 




An avatar 150x150
and signature ( not so big plz D: )
Of 


Sorry D:!
Not transparecy.
Just Whatever effect that looks cool and Ranmdon borders




Thank you so much !


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 20, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Hi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



What would you like done to the image? A transparency, random or specific effects, or just resizing? What type of borders do you want?

Sorry, it's just hard for me (or anyone else, if they want to do the request) to know what to do otherwise.


----------



## Rima (Jul 20, 2010)

Eren. 

Request: Transparent Set

Size: Senior


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 20, 2010)

Kaname said:


> Eren.
> 
> Request: Transparent Set
> 
> Size: Senior



Rima! 

Got it. Two questions: do you want the question mark left in on the transparency, and what type of border do you want for the avatar?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2010)

i can do metaros if you want ?

no rep necessary...


----------



## Misuzu (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello =)

Type of Request:set
Size: Ava: 150x150 Sig: I leave you
Stock: 
Border:Rounded
Text: none.
Details: Should have some effects

Thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 20, 2010)

Misuzu said:


> Hello =)
> 
> Type of Request:set
> Size: Ava: 150x150 Sig: I leave you
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Rima (Jul 21, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Rima!
> 
> Got it. Two questions: do you want the question mark left in on the transparency, and what type of border do you want for the avatar?



You can leave the question mark out, and I would like a light pink border for the avatar.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 21, 2010)

Kaname:





(Tell me if you want me to redo the sig so that everything stays within the lines.)

*Misuzu:*





I made the junior-sized avatar in case you wanted to use it here, since the site's auto-resizing if you enter an avatar that's too big kills the quality of the image.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

OK starting on Metaro:33


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

avatar

150 by 150

sample of no border
and 1 bit black border

no curved edges please


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> avatar
> 
> 150 by 150
> 
> ...



Are these good?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

*Metaro*












just cred me but dot rep me rep the shop


----------



## Rima (Jul 21, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Kaname:



Thanks Eren.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

yes, this is perfect, thanks


----------



## Yuuka (Jul 22, 2010)

Type of Request: Avatar of her face please. :3
Size: Both
Border: White solid border



Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 22, 2010)

Twinnet said:


> Type of Request: Avatar of her face please. :3
> Size: Both
> Border: White solid border
> 
> ...





Hope you like them.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 27, 2010)

Request set, plz...

Avy:
solid tiny borders


Trans sig:


Any effects up to you.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 27, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set, plz...
> 
> Avy:
> solid tiny borders
> ...



I'll do it, ?Rinoa?.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 28, 2010)

*Type* *of Request*// Set
*WORKER*// Erendhyl
*Size*// Senior. 
*Stock*// 
*Border*// dotted 
*Text*// G O O D B Y E 
*Details*// Any special effects and for the avatar, can I have three corners rounded and on pointed please?
Will rep


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 28, 2010)

*?Rinoa?:*


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*



Eren!!

I love it!!
Thank you so much. +reps


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl. 

I would like to request a transparency for a sig with this pic.



If it is necessary, resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. But maybe it won´t be necessary. ^^ Also, keep the text please.

And an avatar with Minato´s face from here.



Senior size please. With solid border. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 30, 2010)

Here you go, Sennin:









Sorry about the sigs. I posted all three versions so you could see what they look like; hopefully at least one of them turned out well.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go, Sennin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are all excellent!  Taking the middle one sig to use it. :33

I gotta spread some rep around first, so wait a bit before I rightfully rep you for your work.

Thank you so much Eren!


----------



## olehoncho (Aug 1, 2010)

* Type of Request// Signature
* Size// Junior
* Stock// 
* Border// None
* Text// Kiba x Karui
Text Colors will scale from Medium-Dark Brown (starting with Kiba's K) to Medium-Light Red (the "i" at the end of Karui)
* Details// Transparency effect around Kiba and Karui (drop the background, but keep the tree behind Kiba)
Put the text in the empty space above Karui's back.  You can cut off a little from the bottom (going as far as cutting off the artist's signature -  I am the commissioner of the piece, so it's fine) if there is any size issue.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 1, 2010)

ol?honch? said:


> * Type of Request// Signature
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> * Border// None
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 1, 2010)

Ol?honch?:





Both versions are within the junior size limits, but the second is only barely. Let me know if you'd like either of them made smaller.


----------



## olehoncho (Aug 1, 2010)

Size of the top one looks better.
You are fast girl.
+ Rep.

Oh I'm so happy now.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 3, 2010)

Eren I need to rape you. 

I am so sorry for being absent, life decided to eat me. But I'm back and better then ever. <3


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 3, 2010)

ILL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT!


i come to u with the ultimate request...


just a sig




trans the 3 girls and add a cool background with MANLY effects (blood and stuff lol..dont want a girly sig lol)

then add the text "3 Badass Bitches" in bloody type font if u have..or anything close to it...


omg omg omg this will be the most epic thing ever if u do it for me!


----------



## Kiki (Aug 3, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> ILL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT!
> 
> 
> i come to u with the ultimate request...
> ...



Gottcha.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 3, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Eren I need to rape you.
> 
> I am so sorry for being absent, life decided to eat me. But I'm back and better then ever. <3



So glad to see you back, Kiki.


----------



## asha3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Kiki, Eren, can I request? 

    * Type of Request// Set
    * Size// Junior


    * Border// dotted
    * Text// "Hope x Light" & "Final Fantasy XIII"
    * Details// Something ethereal but simple. Textures are fine.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

Yo kiki can i work here :33

i can take ashes i already have a plan for it


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 5, 2010)

Eren;Kiki request avatar please...
Solid tiny borders...any effects up to you.
Thkx in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

*asha*











just cred me but rep the OP


----------



## asha3 (Aug 5, 2010)

^ OMG, I love it, thank you!!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

NOOOO 

i put the wrong final   fantasy up

Im sorry


----------



## asha3 (Aug 5, 2010)

no prob, dear ^_^


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 5, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Eren;Kiki request avatar please...
> Solid tiny borders...any effects up to you.
> Thkx in advance.



I'll do it, ?Rinoa?.

Nice to see you here, Kazehana, and it looks great!


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 5, 2010)

Alright, here you go:


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 5, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright, here you go:


Looks great Eren.

Thank u.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Kiki!  I was just stopping by to tell you I was gonna wear one of the old sets you made for me. I'll give credit again but if you want rep just tell me.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 5, 2010)

kiki where is my siiiiiigggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

DUDE BE FUCKING PATIENT YOU HAVE BEEN SOO RUDE FOR LAST WEEK AND IM SICK OF IT.....


she has a freaking life you know all of us doo be freaking patient DAMN


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 5, 2010)

are u the official spokesperson of every shop lol....ur always here to tell me to chill out...

im just really looking forward to the sig, im not typing that in a negative vibe or anything..just letting him/her know how much im looking forward to it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

you also need to stop spamming 

and most of theses shops r owned by my friends..and i dont like how you treat them plus spamming theirs shops and giving the the same thing to work with... 

its annoying to the workers


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 5, 2010)

lmao....u gotta relax...how am i treating them bad?...i have given positive rep to every single person who has made me a sig..whether i used it or not...sometimes they dont come out the way i envisioned it, but i still rep them and thank them for their work....

i requested this 2 days ago and i was just giving a friendly reminder, one post isnt going to harm anyone so i dont get why u are being so uptight about this...


----------



## Taylor (Aug 6, 2010)

* Type of Request// Set
* Size// Junior
* Stock// 
* Border// Do something fancy if you can please.
* Text// Aye

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

-Set
-
-whatever border that works is fine with me
-effects and colorization, whatever looks best
-text: Nova
^on both sig and avy somewhere

Thanks~!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> -Set
> -
> -whatever border that works is fine with me
> -effects and colorization, whatever looks best
> ...



OMG luffy nami 

ill take it :33


will get it done as soon as i can 

BUT EPIC PIC " saves"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, it is pretty epic


----------



## Taylor (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm just skip my request

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 6, 2010)

Alright, sorry UchihaDeidara.

Also, please turn off your sigs everyone!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2010)

ohh im sorry uchiha but were you requesting for me specifically ?

because i just help around here...until KiKi puts me up in the worker list soo i just pick what i want to do XD

sorry do you want me to do yours?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ohh im sorry uchiha but were you requesting for me specifically ?
> 
> because i just help around here...until KiKi puts me up in the worker list soo i just pick what i want to do XD
> 
> sorry do you want me to do yours?



Oh okay, I just thought you skipped me  but it's all right either of you can do it in your spear time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kiki (Aug 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Yo kiki can i work here :33
> 
> i can take ashes i already have a plan for it



Sure Itsy, Just send me a few examples to put on the front page.

Erne, can you do that as well?



VioNi said:


> Hi Kiki!  I was just stopping by to tell you I was gonna wear one of the old sets you made for me. I'll give credit again but if you want rep just tell me.



Ok, go ahead! :3




Kazehana said:


> ohh im sorry uchiha but were you requesting for me specifically ?
> 
> because i just help around here...until KiKi puts me up in the worker list soo i just pick what i want to do XD
> 
> sorry do you want me to do yours?



Itsy, we do the requests in the order that we get them, but I understand since you were not working since now officially.

Also: TRI05 and Kazehana: CHILL.
I am almost done with yours TRI05. I'll post it soon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ohh im sorry uchiha but were you requesting for me specifically ?
> 
> because i just help around here...until KiKi puts me up in the worker list soo i just pick what i want to do XD
> 
> sorry do you want me to do yours?



are you still doing mine? you never responded back im afraid i made you angry


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2010)

Nova said:


> are you still doing mine? you never responded back im afraid i made you angry



nah dont worry im still doing it 

i'm just  taking my time xD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> nah dont worry im still doing it
> 
> i'm just  taking my time xD



oh ok thanks


----------



## VioNi (Aug 8, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Sure Itsy, Just send me a few examples to put on the front page.
> 
> Erne, can you do that as well?
> 
> ...



Yesh! 

But quick question. I've recently been made a Senior member so I was wondering could you make the set a bit bigger? It doesn't really matter but if you can I'd appreciate it. :33

EDIT: Nevermind. It's fine the way it is. Thanks again!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

OK nova is banned (again)

i'll do his when he back on...


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana 

*Type of Request*// Set
*Size*// Senior
*Stock*// 
*Border*// Semi-rounded
Text// none
Details// Lights and colorization
Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

gotcha 

ohh inosaku


----------



## Rose (Aug 8, 2010)

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Semi-rounded
*Details:* Image resize for the sig so it doesn't look huge.

Please and thank you <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

Rose said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* Semi-rounded
> ...



and i'll take this one also 

gokuharu


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

*David* 

the stock wasn't the best but i did my best 






*Rose*


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Who is doing mine? If you still are let me know, cause other people are getting it quicker than me, sorry for the impatience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Synn (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *David*
> 
> the stock wasn't the best but i did my best



Thanks a lot


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

uchiha the stock is small and i cant make bigger or it will etroy the quality 

if you can get me something bigger i can work with it...


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, new one.

* Type of Request// Set
* Size// Junior
* Stock// 
* Border// Do something fancy if you can please.
Can you do a transparency for the cig please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 9, 2010)

Aye said:


> Okay, new one.
> 
> * Type of Request// Set
> * Size// Junior
> ...



Turn off your sig, please.

I'll do it. Do you want any effects, or just the transparent sig and the avy with a border?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Turn off your sig, please.
> 
> I'll do it. Do you want any effects, or just the transparent sig and the avy with a border?



Yeah just a transparent cig and avy with black dotted border, umm you can add some fancy effects, what ever come's to your mind. Make it look good


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 9, 2010)

*Aye:*





I didn't have any effects in mind, and this isn't the type of image I'd normally apply them to anyway; I just asked to see if there was anything _you'd_ had in mind. 

Rep and credit.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Aye:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ty and it's all right looks fine like this


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2010)

Could someone resize this and make me an avy of the the top image?


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 9, 2010)

before kazehana gets her panties in a bunch...is someone gonna do mine or should i go to another shop...its been like 5 days.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> Could someone resize this and make me an avy of the the top image?



Are these good?





I wasn't entirely sure what you meant by "an avy of the top image", so feel free to tell me if I did that wrong.

@TRI05: Kiki tends to be absent from NF lately, so I'm not sure when she'll be done. I could do the transparency part, but I don't know how to add effects like blood.


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2010)

Because I'm too lazy to do it on my own :sweat
Type of Request: sig transparency 
Size: make the height 450
Stock: 
details: please get rid of the letters, and all of the blue background, I just want Vash and Meryl. thanks in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> Because I'm too lazy to do it on my own :sweat
> Type of Request: sig transparency
> Size: make the height 450
> Stock:
> details: please get rid of the letters, and all of the blue background, I just want Vash and Meryl. thanks in advance.



I'll do it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 10, 2010)

*Starr:*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl. 

I would like an avatar with Minato?s face from 

Senior size please. With solid border. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 10, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl.
> 
> I would like an avatar with Minato?s face from
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Starr:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



awesome, thank you!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:



Perfect! 

Thank you Eren. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

ok doing Novas now


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

*Nova *

color version of the set


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 10, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Nova *
> 
> color version of the set



Clearly epic 

thanks so much!


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Eren or Kiki could you make a pretty ava from this, plz?
Any effects up to you.
Solid tiny borders.

Thank you in advnge.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 11, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Eren or Kiki could you make a pretty ava from this, plz?
> Any effects up to you.
> Solid tiny borders.
> 
> Thank you in advnge.



I made two versions, since one of them messed with the colors and I wasn't sure if you wanted to keep the original ones.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I made two versions, since one of them messed with the colors and I wasn't sure if you wanted to keep the original ones.


I love both versions.
Thank you Eren +reps.


----------



## Rene (Aug 11, 2010)

* Type of Request// Set
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock//

    * Border// None
    * Text// None
    * Details// Transparent set, resized to junior size.

I'd prefer Eren to do it, though any worker that's not too busy is fine.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> * Type of Request// Set
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> 
> ...



Turn off your sig, please. I'll go do it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 11, 2010)

*Rene:*





Rep and credit.


----------



## Rene (Aug 11, 2010)

Rep and credit given.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> Rep and credit given.
> 
> Thanks a ton.



Sig off.

And you're welcome.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Are these good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late pick-up. Yup, that's exactly what I wanted, thanks! :3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl. 



I would like a transparency for a sig and also an avy with Sasuke?s face from it. Senior size with black border.

And if it necessary, reduce the sig so that it meets the forum?s signature limits.

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 15, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want me to keep the shadow in the sig, or not? I ask because the parts of it jutting out to the right sort of fade out in places, and I'd have to leave them as white shapes in places in order to keep the form. Or would you just like one version with it and one without so you can judge?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Do you want me to keep the shadow in the sig, or not? I ask because the parts of it jutting out to the right sort of fade out in places, and I'd have to leave them as white shapes in places in order to keep the form. *Or would you just like one version with it and one without so you can judge?*



The bolded if it wasn?t so much trouble. :risu

BTW, this is one of those that I didn?t show you for the suspense and surprise of it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 15, 2010)

I wound up making three versions of the sig, since only part of the shadow was problematic.









Nice fanart, by the way.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I wound up making three versions of the sig, since only part of the shadow was problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!  I?ll take all of them and decide which to use.

Thank you Eren!  BTW, give me some time to spread rep. 

And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2010)

*Type of Request//* Set please!
*Size//* Avi - 125 x 125​Signature - About 350 x 150. Flexible with the size.​*Stock//* 
*Border//* Dotted please!
*Text//*
*Details//* I trust your judgement. Whatever looks nice.

Thank you for considering my request.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> *Type of Request//* Set please!
> *Size//* Avi - 125 x 125​Signature - About 350 x 150. Flexible with the size.​*Stock//*
> *Border//* Dotted please!
> *Text//*
> ...



i'll take it but please wait at least a week ok....


----------



## Naked (Aug 17, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i'll take it but please wait at least a week ok....



That's fine! Thanks for taking my request.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150

Transparent, no effects

*Signature*


Size: 600x180
Border:Black thin solid

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



I'll do this.

Just to be clear, 600 width exceeds the sig size limit for this site. You're aware of that, right? Sorry, I wanted to check in case you did want to use this for a sig.

Edit: Do you want the flowers left in the sig transparency, or just the people?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, it's actually for another site.

and for the signature I don't want that transparent, just the avatar.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, sorry. Here you go then:




*Spoiler*: _Page stretchy_ 









The sig didn't exactly resize to the dimensions you wanted, which is why I made two versions. The first is what you requested, the second is with the 600 width and whatever height that creates naturally (I think 340). Sorry about that; let me know if you need it resized to 180 height and whatever width that creates.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

Edit:
Actually cutting out the extra open blue area at the top should workout to make it look correct in 600x180.

If you could that please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

eren can you trans this  

avy on each girl


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Edit:
> Actually cutting out the extra open blue area at the top should workout to make it look correct in 600x180.
> 
> If you could that please.



Here you go:



(Sorry for clipping off the bottoms of some of their feet.)



Kazehana said:


> eren can you trans this
> 
> avy on each girl



Alright. What type of border for the avys?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dotted


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 17, 2010)

*Kazehana:*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Kazehana:*



soooo cute pek 

 and perfect thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 18, 2010)

Set request :33



Can you take off the text at bottom right and erase the red part between Kairi and Namine?

Resize it too please, and slap on a border.

Could I also get avatars with both Kairi and Namines faces?

Thanks!

I feel like I'm asking for a little too much


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Siggy request :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try it. The text looks a bit complicated, but it will hopefully be workable.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 19, 2010)

*Tifa Lockhart:*


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2010)

yo!
type of request: just a trans
stock: 
size: keep original size please.
description: I just want Ichigo and Rukia please.
thank you in advance :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> yo!
> type of request: just a trans
> stock:
> size: keep original size please.
> ...



I'll do it, Starr.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 21, 2010)

*Starr:*


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Starr:*



it looks great thanx. Will cred when I use ofc.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl. 



I would like a transparency for a sig (keep the lightning trail) and only if its necessary, reduce the sig so that it meets the forum?s signature limits.

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 22, 2010)

*Sennin:*


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2010)

I think my request is a bit simple, but I'm terrible at editing, so could someone here please do it?

Type: Signature
Stock:
Effects: Could you crop off some of the top of the image, so that it's not so tall? Otherwise, none.
Text: "Decepticons, transform and rise up!"
Border: Like my Avy
Size: I couldn't decide on a good one, so whatever you think is appropriate.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I think my request is a bit simple, but I'm terrible at editing, so could someone here please do it?
> 
> Type: Signature
> Stock:
> ...



I'll do it. How much of the top are you fine with having me crop off? I don't want to take out too much and remove something you wanted to keep.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

two sigs  

trans





thanks eren 

on first sig 

"I'm head over heels for you lets fall in love together" 

on second sig 

" looks like the boys to shy"


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do it. How much of the top are you fine with having me crop off? I don't want to take out too much and remove something you wanted to keep.



As long as you keep the top robot's face in (The green part with eyes is his face), I'm fine.

Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 22, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> As long as you keep the top robot's face in (The green part with eyes is his face), I'm fine.
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you. Even though this is quick, I want to post it along with Kazehana's, so it will take a few hours.



Kazehana said:


> two sigs
> 
> trans
> 
> ...



Do you want me to keep the speech bubble in the first and the heart in the second?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Thank you. Even though this is quick, I want to post it along with Kazehana's, so it will take a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to keep the speech bubble in the first and the heart in the second?




no in the first 

yes in the second :33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Perfect! 

Thank you Eren!  I gotta spread some rep first so be patient please, I?ll eventually reward you for the great service.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 22, 2010)

*C. Hook:*



*Kazehana:*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

fuuuu thanks


----------



## Kiki (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome Tifa Lockhart (aka Kayla ) to the shop, guys!


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Thank you for adding me here


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 23, 2010)

Eren Please i wanna a senior avy.
Solid tiny borders.
Any effect up to you.
thank you in advance.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 23, 2010)

The stock you provided was LQ, so I couldn't do much with it. So I tried to make it look HQ.  Not perfect, but I did my best.



Hope you like it.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 23, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> The stock you provided was LQ, so I couldn't do much with it. So I tried to make it look HQ.  Not perfect, but I did my best.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


Thank u for the gave it a shot and the other version. +reps 

Also Eren.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd like a few senior avy choices from this stock please if you could?

I'm having the sig done as a trans in another shop, so you don't have to worry about the sig unless you just feel like doing it.  In which case I'd rep you twice since you did extra.:33

Anyway, here's the stock.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 23, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'd like a few senior avy choices from this stock please if you could?
> 
> I'm having the sig done as a trans in another shop, so you don't have to worry about the sig unless you just feel like doing it.  In which case I'd rep you twice since you did extra.:33
> 
> Anyway, here's the stock.



I'll do it. Please turn your sig off though.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 23, 2010)

*Nimander:*




Hopefully these are alright as choices. Let me know if you'd like something different.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do it. Please turn your sig off though.



Sorry.  I have avys and sigs turned off, so I forgot to turn mine off.

The avys look nice though.  Thanks!


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

Request for Erendhyl .

Type: Transparency
Size: Senior.
Stock:


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 24, 2010)

SakuraYume said:


> Request for Erendhyl .
> 
> Type: Transparency
> Size: Senior.
> Stock:



Alright. Is this a set or just a sig?

Also, is it not for here? I ask because you requested senior size, but you're still a junior member. I just wanted to check.


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright. Is this a set or just a sig?
> 
> Also, is it not for here? I ask because you requested senior size, but you're still a junior member. I just wanted to check.



Oh it should be junior(it's for here) ^^'. Sorry.
This is a set.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 24, 2010)

That's alright. Here you go, I hope you like it:





(Please turn off your signature too. ^^')


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

I love it!  Thank you! pek

(Sorry ^^')


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2010)

eren sig trans  



tomato trio on it lease bold with a shadow :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 25, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> eren sig trans
> 
> 
> 
> tomato trio on it lease bold with a shadow :33





Hope you like it!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2010)

its cute  thanks 


fuck is 24  will rep soon


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

request for Eren 

type: just a trans
size: keep original size, if possible.
stock: 
description: I just want ichigo and rukia (again :3)

thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren
> 
> type: just a trans
> size: keep original size, if possible.
> ...



Gotcha.  I won't be able to finish this tonight, but I'll try to have it done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

no worries, take your time :33


----------



## Motive (Aug 26, 2010)

Type of Request// Set
Size// Junior
Stock// 
Border// Whatever looks best
Text// Can't think of anything. If you think of something cool you can add it.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 26, 2010)

^ I got cha.

Will work on it tomorrow.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi~ junior set request plz. :33

[sp][/sp]

-transparency of Maka and Soul (the scythe)
-as big as can be for junior
-effects: I would like for the green of Maka's eyes and the red of her bow, skirt, and the scythe to stand out
-avy of Maka's face with her eyes glowing (if possible)
-in the sig standing out, this phrase vertical: 「タマシイが (this part upper right)
負けていないわ」 (this part bottom left)

Take your time doing this, I'm in no rush for this to be done. Seriously.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

^ I'll get this one too. :33


----------



## Becko (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like a set 



Size: Senior and junior type, if you can do this :? /or just senior, i can resize it later/
Effects: I'd like a border, and Stein's head going out of it, or something like this.The rest is up to you 
Text: Something related to madness or something would be great ^^


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _blue_ 















*/*Requests*\
Starr // Erendhyl
Motive // Tifa Lockhart
Becko // Kazehana*​


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 27, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _blue_



 I bow to your greatness. I LOVE IT! XD

EDIT: Crap, I need to spread some rep before repping you. BUT YOU SHALL BE GREATLY RAEPPED.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2010)

Becko said:


> I'd like a set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll take this but wait awhile ok?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Motive_ 
















*/*Requests*\
Starr // Erendhyl
Becko // Kazehana*​


----------



## Motive (Aug 27, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motive_



It's so pretty!!! 
Thank you!


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 27, 2010)

*Starr:*





The first version is the original size, since you requested that, the second is resized to 500 height to be more usable as a sig. The original is 600 pixels in height, if you needed to check that.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 27, 2010)

To anyone whose willing 

avatar: 

sig: trans plz 

:>


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

^ On it.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Femme Fatale_


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 28, 2010)

thank you <3


----------



## Becko (Aug 28, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i'll take this but wait awhile ok?



Okay, no problem


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 29, 2010)

Request for Kiki

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: some effects would be nice or something that fits .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 29, 2010)

^ Her internet connection isn't great, so you may have to wait for a while. D:


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 29, 2010)

I see D:. Is it okay if you can do it instead? If you don't have a problem with that


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 29, 2010)

Sure. Just wait a few days, okay?


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay, thanks .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2010)

Request for Tifa. 



I would like an avy with Naruto?s face from this. Senior size with black border.

And also a transparency for a sig with this:



Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 












Hope you like it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PERFECT 

Just make the sig a bit more big please.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 29, 2010)

For whoever is available 

Type of Request: Set 
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: rounded
Text: no text
Details: not many effects, keep it simple ^^


----------



## Rene (Aug 29, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Effect(s): simply transparency and resize, no border or text.



Will rep and cred, thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> For whoever is available
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



EVA mine  
and my favorite paring

also becko's stock is  bad quality i cant work with it


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 29, 2010)

Rene said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Junior
> Effect(s): simply transparency and resize, no border or text.
> 
> ...



I got this.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> PERFECT
> 
> Just make the sig a bit more big please.



You're welcome. 

Alright, you said you'd keep the sig I uploaded on tinypic, and here is the avatar you wanted just with more focus on Naruto's face.



How's that?




**Requests**
*Lucrecia // Tifa Lockhart
Rene // Tifa Lockhart
Desert Butterfly // Kazehana*​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rene_ 













Is this how you wanted it?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Alright, you said you'd keep the sig I uploaded on tinypic, and here is the avatar you wanted just with more focus on Naruto's face.
> 
> ...



The avy is awesome!  Thanks!

I reconsider it and I decided to keep the first sig you did above. It looks better. 

Just let me spread some rep before repping. Thanks a bunch <3


----------



## Rene (Aug 29, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rene_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is, thanks a lot. 

Rep and cred given.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

i VMd my set to DB


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 30, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i VMd my set to DB



Thank you itsy :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Starr:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



awesome, thank you.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 30, 2010)

Amber said:


> *Type* *of Request*// Set
> *WORKER*// Erendhyl
> *Size*// Senior.
> *Stock*//
> ...


 I'm asking for another worker. Please i'll rep


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 30, 2010)

^ I'll take it if no one else wants to do it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 30, 2010)

Gah, sorry Amber, I don't know how I didn't see that! Tifa can still do it if she wants to, but I wanted to apologize.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 30, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Gah, sorry Amber, I don't know how I didn't see that! Tifa can still do it if she wants to, but I wanted to apologize.



haha, no worries :3

O.k Tifa, lets see what you got


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

oi i could of taken it and i love that paring


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

amber said i could do her set 

i VMd it to her....


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

* Type of Request// Set
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// Dotted
    * Text// 
    * Details// Up to creator


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> * Type of Request// Set
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> * Border// Dotted
> ...



mind if i take this one


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 31, 2010)

Amber said:


> haha, no worries :3
> 
> O.k Tifa, lets see what you got







Kazehana said:


> amber said i could do her set
> 
> i VMd it to her....



Huh? She PM'ed me saying to make it as sexy as I can. But you went ahead and made it?


----------



## Naked (Aug 31, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> mind if i take this one



Sure, but you might have to wait a bit for the rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah i made it.......she might like yours better i bet....


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't worry.  I was just confused. Your version was very nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2010)

really  

thanks 

your really good at PS also


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 31, 2010)

Request to Eren.

Trans set, plz.
Ava:tiny borders
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 1, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request to Eren.
> 
> Trans set, plz.
> Ava:tiny borders
> Thank you in advance.



Sorry if this isn't as good as usual, but the image quality wasn't very good. I hope you still like it though.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

eren or Tifa trans set 

avy on each girl :33 dotted please



 on sig how do we end up in these damn situations?


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 1, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> eren or Tifa trans set
> 
> avy on each girl :33 dotted please
> 
> ...



I'll do it itsy.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

awesome thanks eren


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, here it is:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Okay, here it is:



ohh do i love you


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Sorry if this isn't as good as usual, but the image quality wasn't very good. I hope you still like it though.


Looks beautiful Eren, thank u so much.

I just dunno why but i can't see the avatar.
I know there's an avatar because i see the link/image in your post when i quoted to answer and thank you but i can't see the image.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 1, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Looks beautiful Eren, thank u so much.
> 
> I just dunno why but i can't see the avatar.
> I know there's an avatar because i see the link/image in your post when i quoted to answer and thank you but i can't see the image.



Glad you liked it. 

I'm not sure why it wouldn't show up for you. I tried uploading it again; can you see it now?


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Glad you liked it.
> 
> I'm not sure why it wouldn't show up for you. I tried uploading it again; can you see it now?


Yes i can see it now.

Thank you Eren +reps


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 1, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do it itsy.



Thanks Eren. <3 I have a little bit on my hands to do. 


*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 










Stock was kind of low quality. But I did my best. 

Hope you like it.

If you want it resized just tell me.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Amber_ 










Not my best work. But I am feeling very sick right now. ;_; Plus it's been a couple days since I got your request, I figured I shouldn't keep you waiting.


----------



## Anjo (Sep 2, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Amber_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like it. Thanks to both you and Kaze <3

I'll wear both and I'm going to rep both <3


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 2, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Thanks Eren. <3 I have a little bit on my hands to do.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> ...



It looks aweosme <3 and sorry for the low quality .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

eren another trans set please 

i only want the following  

Japan, America , England, China 

everyone else taken out  



the girls in the middle are America and England next to America is Japan and china is the one with the big pink flower in her hair 


on sig have all together now 


avy on America with England  dotted

thanks 


also one trans sig


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 3, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> eren another trans set please
> 
> i only want the following
> 
> ...



Here's the first set:





What do you want transparent from the second sig though? It doesn't have a clear background because of the circles that cross onto the characters, some of which have the white circles beneath them that are part of patterns, and then there's the text and the pattern beneath that. It's just not a very good image for a transparency.

Also, in the future, please remember that you're not supposed to request again until three days after I've completed your last request.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here's the first set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm sorry  will remember next time  

uhh i just originally wanted the 5 girls to the right and you can keep the text 

if you can't do that just make it a regular sig...if you want but dotted with white border


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 3, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> hmm sorry  will remember next time
> 
> uhh i just originally wanted the 5 girls to the right and you can keep the text
> 
> if you can't do that just make it a regular sig...if you want but dotted with white border



Due to laziness (and frustration with the text), I went with the second option.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Due to laziness (and frustration with the text), I went with the second option.



sooo cute  

thanks eren  

and again sorry


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

Sincerely apologise for posting again so soon after my last request, but this is a request to celebrate the possible actual release of Duke Nukem Forever next year. 

Junior sized set
Transparent, no borders

Image:


Rep and cred will be given.


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Sep 5, 2010)

Can I request? 


Junior Set

no border or text

Can you make it sparkley?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2010)

SatoshiHyuga said:


> Can I request?
> 
> 
> Junior Set
> ...



i can do it 

so just sparkly no alternation of darkening of the colors?

no border  

i'll make a few if that alright with you ?


i'll be doing this and naked shacks and some at my shop and some requested to me starting tonight XD


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> Sincerely apologise for posting again so soon after my last request, but this is a request to celebrate the possible actual release of Duke Nukem Forever next year.
> 
> Junior sized set
> Transparent, no borders
> ...



I'll do this. You're actually fine to request too, since it's been more than three days since your last one was completed.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 5, 2010)

And here you go:


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Sep 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i can do it
> 
> so just sparkly no alternation of darkening of the colors?
> 
> ...



If you think it'll look odd without a border, then its fine if you add it. Color darkening...? Umm...OK, if you can, that would be great, thank you!


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2010)

request for Eren

can I just get marceline (the wolf lookin' woman,lol) trans'd, clear background please


you can leave the size as is.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 6, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren
> 
> can I just get marceline (the wolf lookin' woman,lol) trans'd, clear background please
> 
> ...



Will do, Starr.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

SatoshiHyuga said:


> If you think it'll look odd without a border, then its fine if you add it. Color darkening...? Umm...OK, if you can, that would be great, thank you!



ahh ok 


i just started and had good plans with it :33

will be done soon :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

VM both sets too Satoshi and Naked


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> And here you go:


Would it be possible to reupload the signature on Tinypic?

I've recently been having trouble loading imageshack images.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> VM both sets too Satoshi and Naked



Thank you!


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> Would it be possible to reupload the signature on Tinypic?
> 
> I've recently been having trouble loading imageshack images.



Sorry. Does this work?



Also, please turn off your sig.

*Starr:*


----------



## Rene (Sep 6, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Sorry. Does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, please turn off your sig.


It works now, thanks.


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 12, 2010)

Salutation :33
* Type of Request: Set
* Stock:

* Style: rounded
* Border: solid
* Member: Senior member
* Details: I want it to have some cool effect (not sure i let you be the judge)

Thank you 
rep and credit of course


----------



## Helixals (Sep 12, 2010)

_Request for Tifa lockhard / i want she go make me set /_ :
i want set with this : 
Note : Make some borders...and if u can make me ava 155x155 for other forum.Thanks.


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 12, 2010)

Request for either Erendhyl or Kiki.

Can I have a set of this? 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




No borders needed. Sorry if it's a bit big ^^''. Can you make it Junior size, please? Oh and if you could remove the text in the corner that'd be wonderful.


----------



## TheRealPain (Sep 12, 2010)

* Type of Request// Signature/Banner because of the Size.
    * Size// I don't understand this but I need 350x110...
    * Stock// I don't have any but an Anime character or something will do.
    * Border// Rounded please
    * Text// Anime Bandits 
    * Details// I would like it to be your best work, the colours Red and light black used... Thanks

Anything addition to the request would go here.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 12, 2010)

sapphireninja said:


> Salutation :33
> * Type of Request: Set
> * Stock:
> 
> ...





Kingyo Hanabi said:


> Request for either Erendhyl or Kiki.
> 
> Can I have a set of this?
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll do these two.

@TheRealPain: Please turn off your signature. I'm also not sure if we take requests that mean finding stock here. One of the other workers might decide to do it, but I'm just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 12, 2010)

TheRealPain said:


> * Type of Request// Signature/Banner because of the Size.
> * Size// I don't understand this but I need 350x110...
> * Stock// I don't have any but an Anime character or something will do.
> * Border// Rounded please
> ...



hmmm are you fine with hetalia ??????????????????????


----------



## TheRealPain (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd prefer Naruto/Bleach..


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 12, 2010)

*sapphireninja:*









*Kingyo Hanabi:*





I didn't add any effects (except taking away the text) because it's already a pretty detailed image. Hopefully that's alright, but let me know if you'd like anything added.


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 12, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *sapphireninja:*



Wow these look great
rep and credit of course
Thank you so much


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 12, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *sapphireninja:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, its fine. I wouldn't want to overdo too much on the pic .
Thanks~! Will rep and cred.

Oh and thank you for focusing on both of them. I hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2010)

Request for Tifa. 



I would like an avy with Naruto?s face from this. Senior size with black border. And a transparency for a sig with it too.

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 








Hope you like.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2010)

TheRealPain said:


> I'd prefer Naruto/Bleach..



i'll fine something


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 13, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do! 

Just one thing: could you try to make the avy focus more on Naruto's face please?


----------



## TheRealPain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i'll fine something



Good luck and thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 13, 2010)

That better?


----------



## Helixals (Sep 13, 2010)

I will quote it becouse i think u dont saw it . xDD 





Helixals said:


> _Request for Tifa lockhard / i want she go make me set /_ :
> i want set with this :
> Note : Make some borders...and if u can make me ava 155x155 for other forum.Thanks.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Okay. Do you want the text erased?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 13, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> That better?



Well its an improvement from the last one, but I meant showing his whole face. Like in my current avy.

Sorry for being so picky.


----------



## Helixals (Sep 14, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> ^ Okay. Do you want the text erased?


*
Just focus on Date Masamune with good efects etc.If the text is in the sig.erase it.*


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

request for Eren or Tifa.

type: trans senior set
stock: 
description: I just want Neji, Ten, and Lee, the background completely gone por favor.
avy of each of their faces (so 3 avys, solid black border if you will <3)

Thanks guys


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren or Tifa.
> 
> type: trans senior set
> stock:
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 14, 2010)

*Starr:*


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Starr:*



its beautiful 

thank you, will wear in a bit <3

edit: gotta spread first


----------



## Naked (Sep 17, 2010)

Type of Request// Set
Size// Junior
Stock// 
Border// Solid
Text// 
Details// Up to the creator. 

Thanks for considering my request. :33


----------



## TheRealPain (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey,

I know it's a privilege having free GFX but it has been a few days since I requested. Maybe you forgot? =O


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 17, 2010)

^ Hmm. It seems Kazehana has your request. Looks like you'll have to ask her.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, could I please have a transparency  Just get rid of the black, keep it original in size.



Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 17, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Type of Request// Set
> Size// Junior
> Stock//
> Border// Solid
> ...





Perseverance said:


> Hey, could I please have a transparency  Just get rid of the black, keep it original in size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'll do these.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2010)

eren trans request

set



our love style on the sig

avy on the girl and the brown haired boy

big as the pic i want the boys to touch the end

dotted borders if you can


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 17, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> eren trans request
> 
> set
> 
> ...



Gotcha.

*Naked Snacks:*





I'm still working on Perseverance's.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks eren  


TheRealPain sorry i been REALLY busy lately will be done this weekend


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

Type of Request- Avatar and Sig
Size- Junior 
Stock Avy of this  
can you cut it from his eyebows to his eyes and rotate it so its facing straight
Border-solid
and a sig of this 
Junior size 

Text-I'm sorry but you leave me no choice
border-solid 
have it rounded and the background darkened
 plz


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 17, 2010)

*Perseverance:*



Sorry if that didn't turn out exactly how you wanted it to. 

*Kazehana:*





I also took the liberty of doing yours riderinhood2, Here it is:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2010)

fuuuu i love you  sooooo CUTE  

thanks eren once again XD


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I also took the liberty of doing yours riderinhood2, Here it is:



I'm sorry but could you make the words a little more bigger its kinda hard to see them and thx.


----------



## Naked (Sep 17, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> *Naked Snacks:*
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
I love them!


----------



## Slam Demon (Sep 18, 2010)

Manga colouring for sig:



Direct link: 

Middle panel, Naruto about to throw another punch with his bloody knuckle.

If the picture doesn't work, its chapter 277, page 5.

Coloured like this please:



If that's too hard, just try your best to make it look cool. 

Regarding size.

500 x 200 please.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

Medgehog said:


> Manga colouring for sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yeah can do...will take time though...........

so you want it made into a set right???????????


----------



## Slam Demon (Sep 18, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> yeah can do...will take time though...........
> 
> so you want it made into a set right???????????



Yes please. 

Will you pm me when it is done please?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

i'll just give it to you though vm like i do with everyone else


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 19, 2010)

May I have a set of this? [Whoever is fine.]


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sorry if the quality's a bit iffy....

-=-=

Size should be Junior.

Rounded corners for the Avy.

[Effects are up to you. XD I trust you guys.]

And for the sig I'd like "I have no need for wings to fly.." to be written somewhere. 



 Hope I haven't been too demanding..


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

Kingyo Hanabi said:


> May I have a set of this? [Whoever is fine.]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




i can do it hes too cute not to take XD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

both sets were VM XD


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 19, 2010)

XD Lol, thanks so much! I love it!

Will rep and cred shortly~.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Helixals_ 








Thanks to Eren for erasing the text for me. 

The stock was kind of...un-editable for me. >_> But I did my best.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 19, 2010)

Junior set request plz. 

[sp]
[/sp]
Transparency
Solid border


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Junior set request plz.
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...



taking :33


----------



## Helixals (Sep 20, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Helixals_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks,its awesome..:_)


----------



## Slam Demon (Sep 20, 2010)

Bump cause this shop is the best.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

Medgehog said:


> Bump cause this shop is the best.


don't spam  also sig of


----------



## TheRealPain (Sep 20, 2010)

Still waiting, it's fine if you can't do it Kazenha maybe you can pass it on to someone else?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

TheRealPain said:


> Still waiting, it's fine if you can't do it Kazenha maybe you can pass it on to someone else?



NO i can do it im just trying to find a good STOCK


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2010)

request for Eren

can I get this trans'd por favor


type: sig
description: just the guy.

thank you :3


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 21, 2010)

^ We're not allowed to erase watermarks. It's breaking the law and we can get in trouble.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

eren this is a business favor since IM TERRIBLE at transparent stuff 

can you trans this 

please keep the size 



blue im doing yours and PAin i need stock these days im having trouble finding stock


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 21, 2010)

Kagura said:


> blue im doing yours and PAin i need stock these days im having trouble finding stock



Oh, whoa, name change. O___O;;

Okay, that's fine. Take your time, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren
> 
> can I get this trans'd por favor
> 
> ...





Kagura said:


> eren this is a business favor since IM TERRIBLE at transparent stuff
> 
> can you trans this
> 
> ...



I've got both of these. Kazehana, you want me to keep just the guy and the girl, right?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I've got both of these. Kazehana, you want me to keep just the guy and the girl, right?




yeah keep the people and thanks XD


----------



## Aiku (Sep 21, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> ^ We're not allowed to erase watermarks. It's breaking the law and we can get in trouble.



I wasn't asking to remove the watermark.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 22, 2010)

*Starr:*



*Kagura:*


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 23, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> I wasn't asking to remove the watermark.



I know. But if it does have one we can't manipulate it in any way.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

Request for Tifa 

*Type of Request*// Set
*Size*// Senior
*Stock*// 
*Border*// Dotted
*Text*// None
*Details*// Make it colourful, please :33
Thanks


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2010)

Request for Eren. :33



I would like an avy with Naruto´s face from this. Senior size with black border. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 1, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go then:



Hope you like it, Sennin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what I pictured! 

Thank you again Eren.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 2, 2010)

Synn said:


> Request for Tifa
> 
> *Type of Request*// Set
> *Size*// Senior
> ...



got you


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 7, 2010)

Requesting set to Eren, plz.

Avy: tiny solid borders as usual.


Thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 7, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting set to Eren, plz.
> 
> Avy: tiny solid borders as usual.
> 
> Thank you.



Very cute image! pek

I'll get to work on it. :33


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

* Type of Request// Set
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// Solid
    * Text// 
    * Details// Full creative freedom to whoever takes it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 7, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> * Type of Request// Set
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> * Border// Solid
> ...



fuck my life 

taking this too  

ok i have three sets to do for you....will get two of them done tomorrow and the coloring done this weekend


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 7, 2010)

*?Rinoa?:*


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 7, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*



Lovely!!
Thank u Eren.+reps


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 10, 2010)

Sr transparency set request plz~

[sp=For the Sig][/sp]
Just Haruko-chan
[sp=For the avy][/sp]
Special effects for the avy plz - anything is fine

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Kiki (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay, so I am *officially* back. I will be doing requests and getting shit done. >)


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 10, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Sr transparency set request plz~
> 
> [sp=For the Sig][/sp]
> Just Haruko-chan
> ...



I'll do this. Just as a heads up though, the sig will have pieces of grass on her leg. Is that alright, or do you want me to try to color over those? Also, you do want the avatar trans-ed, right (in addition to adding effects)?

Sorry, I just wanted to be clear on this stuff before starting. :sweat

Glad to see you're back, Kiki!


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Type of Request// *Signature*

Size// *Junior/Normal Member*

Stock// 
Border// *If possible, make the border like in this picture -* 

Text//                                 *On a cold winter day
_____with you beside me
______I feel warm*​
Details// *Try to make the text Winter-ish looking, don't overdo it, make it so I can see the words clearly. Make it creative, take your time. *

Thank you very much, and have a nice day.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 10, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do this. Just as a heads up though, the sig will have pieces of grass on her leg. Is that alright, or do you want me to try to color over those? Also, you do want the avatar trans-ed, right (in addition to adding effects)?
> 
> Sorry, I just wanted to be clear on this stuff before starting. :sweat
> 
> Glad to see you're back, Kiki!


Can you try covering up the grass, since it kinda blends into her pants anyway? With the avatar, I'd prefer a background that's not the one in the back, also I would like her colors to be a little less bland, if possible.

Please and thank you. :33
And you can take your time, no rush. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 10, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Can you try covering up the grass, since it kinda blends into her pants anyway? With the avatar, I'd prefer a background that's not the one in the back, also I would like her colors to be a little less bland, if possible.
> 
> Please and thank you. :33
> And you can take your time, no rush. :33



Thank you. I'm not sure how noticeable the change in colors for the avy is, but hopefully it looks alright. I did saturate it and increase the contrast, but I couldn't do too much without making it look weird.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 10, 2010)

Synn said:


> Request for Tifa
> 
> *Type of Request*// Set
> *Size*// Senior
> ...



Finally got the time to do it. I hope you like it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 10, 2010)

Just A sig, Do whatever to it Please.


----------



## Synn (Oct 10, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Finally got the time to do it. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, I love it!


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 10, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Just A sig, Do whatever to it Please.



I gave it a try:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 10, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Okay, so I am *officially* back. I will be doing requests and getting shit done. >)



YAY your back


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 10, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure how noticeable the change in colors for the avy is, but hopefully it looks alright. I did saturate it and increase the contrast, but I couldn't do too much without making it look weird.


Yay! Thank you!! :33


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm just wondering, is anyone taking my request?





JohnRY said:


> Type of Request// *Signature*
> 
> Size// *Junior/Normal Member*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiki (Oct 10, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> I'm just wondering, is anyone taking my request?



I got you  Love azns.


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Kiki said:


> I got you  Love azns.



Yay! 
Thank you very much.
I ♥ Azns too.


----------



## sasukebaka (Oct 10, 2010)

Could i get a Sig of this and an Ava just of Hinata's Face for the style just suprise me 



here's a smaller version of it


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 11, 2010)

got cha.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 11, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> Could i get a Sig of this and an Ava just of Hinata's Face for the style just suprise me
> 
> 
> 
> here's a smaller version of it




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sasukebaka (Oct 12, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I Love it thank you


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> Type of Request// *Signature*
> 
> Size// *Junior/Normal Member*
> 
> ...



Hope you like


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 12, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Hope you like



OMG!~!
This is excellence!
I LOOOOOVE IT!.
Thank you so much!
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


+Reppps!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior

Border: Whatever
Text: Awesome As Fuck
Details:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2010)

Request for Eren. :33



Avies with Naruto's and Minato's face from this. Senior size with black border please. And transparency for a sig.

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 13, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go Sennin:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go Sennin:



Like I asked it! 

Thank you Eren!


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you do the little random avi thing here? I like your work, and would like to use an avatar made by your shop.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 13, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> 
> Border: Whatever
> ...


Got you 



Scarlet said:


> Do you do the little random avi thing here? I like your work, and would like to use an avatar made by your shop.



Yes, I can allow for people to just give away things if they have it. :33


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2010)

Then KiKi my love, please arrange for that to happen.


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 14, 2010)

Type of request: set please
Size: junior
Stock: 
Border: Rounded 

Thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 15, 2010)

set req. please
size for avy: 150x150 
size for siggy:junior size
stock: 
border:up to u
please make it looks hot ne ^^
thank u already


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey! I saw the work you did on Medgehog ava and sig, and was wondering if you could do something similar for me? Stock: 

If you could put some color in it that would be great also.
Set: Yes please
Size for avy: 150x150
Size for siggy: It doesnt really matter


----------



## Yuuka (Oct 15, 2010)

For Kiki 

Type of Request// Set
Size// Junior and Senior for avatar of her face. Make sig smaller than original size.
Stock//  
Border// No borders on the avatar. Not sure about the sig though. Whatever you want Kiki. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Hey! I saw the work you did on Medgehog ava and sig, and was wondering if you could do something similar for me? Stock:
> 
> If you could put some color in it that would be great also.
> Set: Yes please
> ...



your talking to me arent you 

r u patient ?

i'll get it done* next *week 

and your getting a 125x125 avy since thats your limit...


----------



## Kiki (Oct 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> 
> Border: Whatever
> ...





yoona said:


> Type of request: set please
> Size: junior
> Stock:
> Border: Rounded
> ...





eternalrequiem said:


> set req. please
> size for avy: 150x150
> size for siggy:junior size
> stock:
> ...





Twinnet said:


> For Kiki
> 
> Type of Request// Set
> Size// Junior and Senior for avatar of her face. Make sig smaller than original size.
> ...




*/*Requests*\*
St. Jimmy  - Kiki
yoona  - Kiki
eternalrequiem - Kiki
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura
Twinnet - Kiki

**​


----------



## Kiki (Oct 19, 2010)

I got bored and kinda went crazy. I can redo if it's too weird. 

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 











*Spoiler*: _yoona_ 









*/*Requests*\*
eternalrequiem - Kiki
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura
Twinnet - Kiki

**​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

eren  

trans set 150x200 and 140x170

keep the heart



on it " innocent kisses "


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> eren
> 
> trans set 150x200 and 140x170
> 
> ...



Gotcha. 

Those dimensions are for the avatars, right? (I'm mainly confused by the second one, since it's unusual.) Also, do you want the yellowish block things kept in the transparency?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Those dimensions are for the avatars, right? (I'm mainly confused by the second one, since it's unusual.) Also, do you want the yellowish block things kept in the transparency?



no yellow block thing please

the second avy is for another fourms


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> no yellow block thing please
> 
> the second avy is for another fourms



Here you go:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:



perfect  

i love you


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 20, 2010)

Kiki said:


> I got bored and kinda went crazy. I can redo if it's too weird.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_
> 
> ...



Its fucking perfect, Ill start using it tomorrow being Im on the PS3


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, Senior Transparency Set Request, plz. 


I'd like for the avy to by cropped similar to  please. With a light pinkish background or something.

Thankies. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 21, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Hi, Senior Transparency Set Request, plz.
> 
> 
> I'd like for the avy to by cropped similar to  please. With a light pinkish background or something.
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello there. 
I'd like to request a senior sized avatar.

Stock: 
The head/hat is the most important to capture of course.
I'd like a border, but I don't care what kind, just make it look pretty. :33
No text please.
And well I really wouldn't know what kind of additional shit would look pretty, I trust your judgement and skills. 

So, I'd really like it if you could do this for me.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 21, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:


Sankyuu~ :33


----------



## Rene (Oct 22, 2010)

Eren please. 

Senior sized set.

Transparancy and resize of this image please:


No text or borders.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 22, 2010)

Didi said:


> Hello there.
> I'd like to request a senior sized avatar.
> 
> Stock:
> ...



I decided to do this. Hopefully you think it turned out well:





Rene said:


> Eren please.
> 
> Senior sized set.
> 
> ...



Gotcha:





Congrats on hitting senior membership too.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Rene (Oct 23, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Congrats on hitting senior membership too.



Rep and cred given. Also, thanks.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

*Stock*:  *(Avy focused on Greed vampire, please)*
*Size*: Senior member.
*Text*: Trick or treat
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: add some dark/goth effects. (This is a set for Halloween).

Thanks!


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 23, 2010)

Junior sigg. Trans. Pleasee


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 23, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Junior sigg. Trans. Pleasee



Here you go:



KisameBijuuLevel, would you mind waiting for someone else to do your request? Sorry, but I'm not too good at doing gothic effects.


----------



## KBL (Oct 23, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> KisameBijuuLevel, would you mind waiting for someone else to do your request? Sorry, but I'm not too good at doing gothic effects.



I don't have a problem *Erendhyl*, it's ok .


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 23, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> KisameBijuuLevel, would you mind waiting for someone else to do your request? Sorry, but I'm not too good at doing gothic effects.



I have to spread rep then i swear i will rep you, thank you very much!


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2010)

Request set to Eren or Kiki...
Please could you take off the letters?!
Avy :tiny solid borders.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 27, 2010)

_Set Request._

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Junior

*Border:* Solid

*Ava:* One of Samus (Blonde Girl), Master Chief (Crying green armor guy), and one with Solid Snake(holding the Alligator head) and Mario in it. 

Nothing too elaborate. Maybe some nice effects if you think they make it look better. 

Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 27, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set to Eren or Kiki...
> Please could you take off the letters?!
> Avy :tiny solid borders.
> 
> thank you in advance.





Yagura said:


> _Set Request._
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



I'll do these.

?Rinoa?, I don't think I'd be able to remove the text from yours, since that looks like an artist's signature and we're not allowed to remove those. I can still make a set with it though, as long as you're alright with that.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do these.
> 
> ?Rinoa?, I don't think I'd be able to remove the text from yours, since that looks like an artist's signature and we're not allowed to remove those. I can still make a set with it though, as long as you're alright with that.


Oh if you can't remove could you at least try to disguise or make it softer somehow?
Anyway that's ok...


----------



## Kiki (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanted Rinoa. 



KBL said:


> *Stock*:  *(Avy focused on Greed vampire, please)*
> *Size*: Senior member.
> *Text*: Trick or treat
> *Border*: Dotted
> ...



Got ya~


----------



## Kiki (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_ 












*Spoiler*: _Twinnet_ 











Sorry for the delay~ OMG DERP. Melissa, I will get rid of the borders. Pffffffffft FIXXXED. 

*/*Requests*\*
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura
KLB - Kiki
?Rinoa? - Erendhyl
Yagura - Erendhyl

**​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_


looks amazing,thank u so much!!
repped already ne ^^


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiki said:


> I wanted Rinoa.



Pretty SasuSaku sets are mine. 
*
?Rinoa?:*







Sorry, I wasn't sure that I'd be allowed to disguise it either...

*Yagura:*


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 28, 2010)

Siggy 



Avy  

GO crazy


----------



## Yagura (Oct 28, 2010)

> *Yagura:*


Amazing job pek


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 28, 2010)

* Type of Request// Avatar and Signature set
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// Black dots of varying size, but all of them still small as to not obscure the picture
    * Text// Haseo...   ...The Terror of Death ("Haseo..." will be on the top left hand corner, and "...The Terror of Death" will be on the bottom right hand corner)
    * Details// For the signature, no special details, but for the avi make it his head with a drak red tint, if that's possible

Sorry if this is too much


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiki said:


> I wanted Rinoa.


Kiki. 



Erendhyl said:


> Pretty SasuSaku sets are mine.
> *
> •Rinoa•:*
> 
> ...



Oh i asked permission to the artist to use the fanart as a set and to take off the letters and she told me ok, but if right now that'd give u too much work , i don't mind to use it as it is.

And beautiful work Eren.
Thank u +reps.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 28, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Oh i asked permission to the artist to use the fanart as a set and to take off the letters and she told me ok, but if right now that'd give u too much work , i don't mind to use it as it is.
> 
> And beautiful work Eren.
> Thank u +reps.



Not so fast!

Sorry, I needed the drama. Anyway, I'd saved the file as a psd, so I was able to edit just that layer without messing with the effects. Here you go:



Kiki, would you like to do either of the two new requests? I wouldn't mind doing them if you're busy, I just feel like I'm sometimes hogging all the requests here.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 28, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Not so fast!
> 
> Sorry, I needed the drama. Anyway, I'd saved the file as a psd, so I was able to edit just that layer without messing with the effects. Here you go:


That was fast.
Thank you once again Eren.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Kiki, would you like to do either of the two new requests? I wouldn't mind doing them if you're busy, I just feel like I'm sometimes hogging all the requests here.



I'll do these two, but you take the next two? I honestly don't mind if you do the requests, it's good since I get so busy. :T  Take as many as you want.



~Namine said:


> Siggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got you~



Kyuukudo said:


> * Type of Request// Avatar and Signature set
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> * Border// Black dots of varying size, but all of them still small as to not obscure the picture
> ...



Got you~


*/*Requests*\*
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura
KLB - Kiki
~Namine - Kiki
Kyuukudo - Kiki

**​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

gagh i have to do the set for souleater 


dammit i have way too much to do lately 


wi'll get it done this weekend  

sorry kiki


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2010)

No problem, just let them know, kay?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you, KiKi


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KLB_ 










*/*Requests*\*
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura
~Namine - Kiki
Kyuukudo - Kiki

*:33*​


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _~Namine_ 










*/*Requests*\*
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura
Kyuukudo - Kiki

*:33*​


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyuukudo_ 












I did the best I could, the stock was kind of hard to work with and I am having some medical issues. If you want Eren to give it a shot, you can let her. Sorry about that.


*/*Requests*\*
PewPewSoulEater - Kagura

**​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 29, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyuukudo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no, it's great!  It's exactly what I had in mind!  Thanks, KiKi!

+reps

I hope you start feeling okay


----------



## KBL (Oct 29, 2010)

Kiki said:


> *Spoiler*: _KLB_



It looks fantastic Kiki pek.

Thanks a lot 

rep&cred for ya .



> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



Damn!! I will give rep to you when my rep is back! .

Thanks a lot!

EDIT: I think the avatar is a little bigger . (Senior member).

It should be 150 x 150 .

Maybe that's why it looks blurry.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2010)

KBL said:


> EDIT: I think the avatar is a little bigger . (Senior member).
> 
> It should be 150 x 150 .
> 
> Maybe that's why it looks blurry.



I noticed that too when I looked at it. Weird, I saved it at the right size...  Whatever, here is the fixed avatar, and sorry about that!


----------



## KBL (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Kiki pek


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Border - On the Avatar, dotted is fine.
Text - Nah, it's fine with none.
Details - The reason for the black lines is because I was trying to crop out those parts and rotate it and I lost the original xD but yea I'd really like a transparency and coloring of it.  If you can add an effect to cause it to burst or pop that'd be awesome too!  

Thanks Kiki 

Note: This manga has no anime as far as I know.  I was hoping you could simply use whatever colors you think fit best to color them.  As long as it isn't all one color lol especially all just pink


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Oct 30, 2010)

Set Please!

Senior Size - 

Any effect you think is awesome, dotted borders. pek  !1


----------



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Senior
> Stock -
> Border - On the Avatar, dotted is fine.
> ...



I got you, but can I ask what series it's from? I could get a color reference from what some other artist think the colors may be. (Like how Karin was thought to have black hair and everyone drew her that way before the cover was released.)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh, Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

requesting eren 

im giving you a challenge  alright its not a trans request 

on it i want effects use as much of the textures i gave you alright experiment and take as long as you want until you love what you made. just make it CUTE and fun (not too much effects) new background glittery and just cute 

avy on each 150x150 and 160x200 and 140x170 only on rin 

dotted white borders

JUST HAVE FUN ALRIGHT EREN 

keep the len and rin part but add "Lazy Days"



I CANT WAIT


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> requesting eren
> 
> im giving you a challenge  alright its not a trans request
> 
> ...



Difficult person. 

Nah, thanks Kagura. A quick question though: which of the avatars do you want with only Rin? I couldn't tell if it was 160x200 and 140x170 or just 140x170.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Difficult person.
> 
> Nah, thanks Kagura. A quick question though: which of the avatars do you want with only Rin? I couldn't tell if it was 160x200 and 140x170 or just 140x170.



140x170


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay then, here you go:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

wow its cute  

thanks


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 1, 2010)

the first time request here:

type: signature
using this art: 
size: junior
border: black
text: Len & Kaho, Eternal Symphony (coloured with purple)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 2, 2010)

Request for Eren. :33



Transparency for a sig.

And I would like an avy with Naruto's face from  Senior size please.

And perhaps, just perhaps...could you try to um, how to I put it, make the avy's design look a bit flame-like? What I mean is that I wouldn't mind if you can find the way to make the avy's border look like flames or something, given Naruto's RM is basically composed of that, flames.

Only if you can. I am fine with whatever you do as long as it looks awesome. Which you are the best at. 

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 3, 2010)

* Type of Request// Signature
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// This is kind of hard to explain.  Alright the picture is a square.  But I want the top left corner and the bottom right corner rounded off.
    * Text// None, the text is already in the picture
    * Details// Blur the edges a little bit

Thank you in advance, I'm sorry if this seems like a lot...


----------



## Oceania (Nov 3, 2010)

First time requesting here!

Typetar
Size:150X150
Stock:


can u make an ava using the lower right panel. could you color it using this  as a reference please. In the panel you see her eyes how they're going all demon like? could u color them a shiney red color?



No text please.
Normal border
I'm not sure what kind of effects would be cool I'll let u decide.

I'll give cred and cookies!


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 4, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> the first time request here:
> 
> type: signature
> using this art:
> ...





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kyuukudo said:


> * Type of Request// Signature
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> * Border// This is kind of hard to explain.  Alright the picture is a square.  But I want the top left corner and the bottom right corner rounded off.
> ...



I'll do these three. (Sorry FormerAbyssalone; I can't do manga colorings.) 

I'm not sure how well I'll be able to do the border you want Sennin, but I'll try.

Kyuukudo, by blur, do you mean to partially erase the edges or to smudge the colors near them?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 4, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'll do these three. (Sorry FormerAbyssalone; I can't do manga colorings.)
> 
> I'm not sure how well I'll be able to do the border you want Sennin, but I'll try.
> 
> Kyuukudo, by blur, do you mean to partially erase the edges or to smudge the colors near them?



Smudge the colors near the borders


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> First time requesting here!
> 
> Typetar
> Size:150X150
> ...



i can do it


----------



## Smiley (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you work well with Manga scans?


*Request*: Avatar
*Size*: 150x150 and 150x200
*Stock*: [] Preference []
*Effects*: Just a few cool effects like scan lines etc.
*Text*: None
*Border:* Dotted.
Thank you. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Do you work well with Manga scans?
> 
> 
> *Request*: Avatar
> ...




i'll color it also im still doing your request and since im doing this IT WILL BE DONE TOMMOWOR NIGHT 

i'm doing a damn paper right now FML


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 4, 2010)

*Sapphire:*







*Sennin:*





*Kyuukudo:*



Let me know if I blurred that too far anywhere, like on the upper left Rasengan or the W. I'll redo that if you mind.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Excellent! 

Thank you a lot Eren! 

+Reps.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd like to cancel my set.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 5, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i'll color it also im still doing your request and since im doing this IT WILL BE DONE TOMMOWOR NIGHT
> 
> i'm doing a damn paper right now FML



Ok, thanks Kagura, take how long you need.


----------



## Chrysant (Nov 5, 2010)

*@Erendhyl,
thank you alot
you've done great*


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you guys accept requests for the frontpage of a FC?
I'd like to request to write "Merry christmas and Happy New year from/to Team 7 FC family" in this image.
Any effects it's up to you.
Thank you in advance.

If you don't accept this kind of request that's ok...


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 16, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Do you guys accept requests for the frontpage of a FC?
> I'd like to request to write "Merry christmas and Happy New year from/to Team 7 FC family" in this image.
> Any effects it's up to you.
> Thank you in advance.
> ...



I think so, and I'd definitely agree to do this request anyway. Nice idea for the FC, ?Rinoa?.

I may take a few days to do it though, since I'm sort of busy with real life stuff right now. I can promise that it will be done within the five day period that Kiki mentions on the front page.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I think so, and I'd definitely agree to do this request anyway. Nice idea for the FC, ?Rinoa?.
> 
> I may take a few days to do it though, since I'm sort of busy with real life stuff right now. I can promise that it will be done within the five day period that Kiki mentions on the front page.


Thank you Eren.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

i can do it tonight if you would like riona(i really have gottne better )


----------



## Rene (Nov 17, 2010)

Just a transparency and resize, no text or borders. The usual.

Size: Senior

Since Eren is busy, anyone will do. The original image is quite big, so I'm just linking to it.



Rep and cred will be given as usual.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm back now. 

*?Rinoa?:*







Rene said:


> Just a transparency and resize, no text or borders. The usual.
> 
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...



I can do this, actually. Unless you want someone else.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 18, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i can do it tonight if you would like riona(i really have gottne better )


Thank you Kagura.
But Eren already did and since she's one of the Team 7 FC co-owners i thinks it's sweet to have her making this one.
But thank you so much, anyway.


Erendhyl said:


> I'm back now.
> 
> *•Rinoa•:*



Thank you Eren!!!
Looks perfect.


----------



## Rene (Nov 19, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I can do this, actually. Unless you want someone else.


Nah I don't mind, you can do it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 19, 2010)

Rene said:


> Nah I don't mind, you can do it.



Alright then, here you go:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 19, 2010)

Request for Eren. :33



Transparency for a sig and avy with Kenshin's face please.

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 19, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha Sennin:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 19, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha Sennin:



You are the best Eren! Thank you again.


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi~ Senior Trans Request Plz~

[sp=Source][/sp]

Please keep the anger puffs too. The avvy can have special effects if you want, but I most definitely want a trans'd avvy just in case.

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 19, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Hi~ Senior Trans Request Plz~
> 
> [sp=Source][/sp]
> 
> ...



Here you go:





Did you want me to get rid of the text on the sig? I kept it just in case, but let me know if you'd like it removed.


----------



## Rene (Nov 20, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright then, here you go:


Thanks. 

Rep and cred given.


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 20, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sankyuu~ :33

No, it's fine the way it is.


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2010)

request for Eren~



description: trans everything except Zack and his sword, resize to senior. Just a sig.
thank you :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go, Starr:


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

eren  

trans set only the girl and abit of the guys face to the right a :33



make it like 500 tall :33

170x220 and 150x150

dotted white borders avy

on it " i will tear this place apart ~


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> eren
> 
> trans set only the girl and abit of the guys face to the right a :33
> 
> ...



Sorry, but that image wouldn't really work out for trans-ing. The gun that the girl is holding overlaps partially with her shoulder, meaning that I'd probably have to keep it, and then that other woman's hair overlaps with the gun, meaning that I'd probably have to keep her in too. Sorry; is there any other image you'd like me to try?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

will this work 

just brighten it up ok


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> will this work
> 
> just brighten it up ok



And trans it, right?

Do you want any of the birds left in?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

no birds just girl

yeah trans


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go, Starr:



great job as always pek


----------



## Oceania (Nov 20, 2010)

I just wondering if everone go my request earlier? I hope I'm not sounding impatiant.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 21, 2010)

*Kagura:*







FormerAbyssalone said:


> I just wondering if everone go my request earlier? I hope I'm not sounding impatiant.



Don't worry, you're not.  I think Kagura said she'd do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks eren


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 21, 2010)

I has my photoshop back now. I can start taking requests again.


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi again~ 
Senior Trans Set, 

I want to use this after the Thanksgiving Holiday since I'm not done wearing my current one

[sp][/sp]

If you could, please make the pink stand out a little more. Keep the shadow of course.

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 23, 2010)

^ I got ya.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Border: Surprise me
Text:
Details: Make it look Badass


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 25, 2010)

*Stock:*



*sig:*
Trans everything except Naruto and the 6 rasengan things above him.

*ava:*
Make something out of the face and a bit of Naruto's body, I don't mind as long as it has a nice boarder.

*Regarding sizes, do the sig the maximum size for juniors and the ava the same size as the ava Im using. (I don't know the dimensions, sorry)*


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 25, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay. I tried my hand at this:





@Medgehog: Sorry, but the text on Naruto's body and one of the Rasengans means that that isn't a very good image for trans-ing. It would wind up looking awkward, even if I did try to color over the text (especially at the part where the exclamation point crosses over the black design). Do you have any other image you'd like to have me/us try to work with?


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 25, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> @Medgehog: Sorry, but the text on Naruto's body and one of the Rasengans means that that isn't a very good image for trans-ing. It would wind up looking awkward, even if I did try to color over the text (especially at the part where the exclamation point crosses over the black design). Do you have any other image you'd like to have me/us try to work with?



I'll have a look. If I can't find one, I'll submit a new request if that is okay?

EDIT:

I've found better stock. Same as before please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 25, 2010)

Medgehog said:


> I'll have a look. If I can't find one, I'll submit a new request if that is okay?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I've found better stock. Same as before please.



That one works fine. I'll hopefully have your set done for you by tomorrow.


----------



## Yuuka (Nov 25, 2010)

Type of Request// Avatar of her face
Size// Both

Border// Up to you
No text or special effects or anything. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 25, 2010)

Yuuka said:


> Type of Request// Avatar of her face
> Size// Both
> 
> Border// Up to you
> No text or special effects or anything. Thank you in advance!



I'll do this too, Yuuka.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 26, 2010)

*Medgehog:*





*Yuuka:*


----------



## Yuuka (Nov 26, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Yuuka:*



Thank you Eren!


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 26, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Medgehog:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Nov 27, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> First time requesting here!
> 
> Typetar
> Size:150X150
> ...



I would like 2 change something in my request. I can't decide if I want the border Round or Dotted, could u do both so I can see which one would look better please.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 27, 2010)

ok ok sorry for the delay but i really hate coloring lately >_<


----------



## Oceania (Nov 27, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ok ok sorry for the delay but i really hate coloring lately >_<



Oh, its ok take as much time as needed. I want it 2 be very beautiful!pek


----------



## Helixals (Nov 28, 2010)

*Hi,can u make me a picture with animated text.

Look for what kind of picture i talk.*


*Make it interesting and fresh with clean batleground ( dark,white etc. [NO TRANS !!!! ] )*

*TEXT for the picture:* *Hinty*


----------



## Chicama (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm, I made this shoddy set using MS paint, but seeing all the great sigs and avas around here is making me a little jealous. Could I get some professional help? 

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock (Avatar):  (Just Midnight's head, similar to my current one)
Border: Dotted
Details: I like that rather faded colours look some avatars have.

Stock (Sig): 
Details: Basically, its the same panel as my current one (The bottom one where Midnight is explaining his magic). I just wanted it neatened up a bit. Also, any chance you could give it a dark blue tint? 

Much thanks!


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 28, 2010)

Chicama said:


> Hmm, I made this shoddy set using MS paint, but seeing all the great sigs and avas around here is making me a little jealous. Could I get some professional help?
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...



I'll do this.

@Helixals: You'll have to wait for someone else, because I don't know how to do that. I just wanted to let you know that I'm not ignoring you, I just wouldn't be able to complete your request.


----------



## Helixals (Nov 28, 2010)

*Okay no prob.*


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 28, 2010)

*Chicama:*


----------



## Chicama (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, great set and fast service.

Much appreciated Erendhyl


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2010)

Request for Eren. :33



Transparency for a sig and sn avy with Minato's hand holding the kunai.

Nothing else. Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 3, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha. No avy of Minato's face, right, just the one of his hand with the kunai?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha. No avy of Minato's face, right, just the one of his hand with the kunai?



The thing is that there is no face in this pic, just the back of his head as well of all his body. I thought that maybe I could also ask for another avy showing the back of his head but considered it for a second and I reached the conclusion that it woulnd't look so well nor with style as one showing him holding the kunai. I also dwelled on requesting a 150X200 avy of his cloak's kanji, but it wouldn't look good because it'll only work if he was standing up straight and sharp, not posed to some direction.

So yes, just an avy with him showing his kunai please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 4, 2010)

*Sennin:
*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 4, 2010)

Erendyll I would like to request for a set

Idk If I am eligible to do Senior size but that is what I prefer
I would like the outside of the avatar to be bordered solid >.<


*Spoiler*: _For Signature_ 







I would also like it to say "There is nothing either good or bad, but this makes it so." and you could surprise me about where you want to put the text in the signature picture and what colour/effects ^-^
The size depends on how well the picture and text will show to make it visible or not, Surprise me >.<
I would also like it to have rounded edges with a dotted border if you can =S

Hopefully with your awesome photoshopping skills you can make it look badass ^-^ Noctis Lucis Caelum Ftw =D


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 5, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Erendyll I would like to request for a set
> 
> Idk If I am eligible to do Senior size but that is what I prefer
> I would like the outside of the avatar to be bordered solid >.<
> ...



You need at least 1,000 posts to become a senior member, so sorry, but I'll have to make this junior sized for you to be able to use it. I've also never made something with both rounded edges and a dotted border. I can try experimenting, but I might only be able to to give it to you with the borders rounded and ask you to request in another shop for someone to add the dotted borders too. Sorry. :sweat

Apart from that, I'll get to work on it though, Noctis.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> You need at least 1,000 posts to become a senior member, so sorry, but I'll have to make this junior sized for you to be able to use it. I've also never made something with both rounded edges and a dotted border. I can try experimenting, but I might only be able to to give it to you with the borders rounded and ask you to request in another shop for someone to add the dotted borders too. Sorry. :sweat
> 
> Apart from that, I'll get to work on it though, Noctis.



Just do what you can and ill be happy ^-^


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2010)

Wait crap Erendyll, I made an error in the text you are supposed to write >.< it should say "There is nothing either good or bad, but *thinking* makes it so" Sorry about the late notification >.<


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 5, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait crap Erendyll, I made an error in the text you are supposed to write >.< it should say "There is nothing either good or bad, but *thinking* makes it so" Sorry about the late notification >.<





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait crap Erendyll, I made an error in the text you are supposed to write >.< it should say "There is nothing either good or bad, but *thinking* makes it so" Sorry about the late notification >.<



Thank you. And I got it. Luckily it wasn't hard to fix, since I still had layered versions that weren't missing anything.



Uh, there _are_ borders on those, even if they don't show up so well on such a dark image.





I left one of the corners unrounded because of the text, both because I'm not allowed to get rid of copyright statements and because (I think) it would have looked bad to have only part of the text erased by the rounding.

Hope you like it. Turn your sig off here please, by the way.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:
> *



Fantastic! 

Thanks Eren!


----------



## Rene (Dec 6, 2010)

The usual please.  (transparency, senior size)


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 6, 2010)

Request avy to Eren or Kiki, plz.

Tiny solid borders , any effects up to you.
Thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> The usual please.  (transparency, senior size)





•Rinoa• said:


> Request avy to Eren or Kiki, plz.
> 
> Tiny solid borders , any effects up to you.
> Thank you.



I've got you both.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 6, 2010)

*?Rinoa?:*



*Rene:*


----------



## αce (Dec 6, 2010)

Erm. Can I get an avatar of this 150x150?
Transparent if it isn't already please.

Thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 6, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Erm. Can I get an avatar of this 150x150?
> Transparent if it isn't already please.
> 
> Thanks



Sure, here you go:


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 6, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*


Awwww thank you Eren looks so adorable. +reps


----------



## Rene (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot Eren. : D Rep and cred given.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 7, 2010)

Hay gaiz! I was hoping someone would be able to hook me up with a set 

    * Type of Request: an avi and sig set 
    * Size: senoir avatar. Sig...as big as possible 
    * Stock: Warning: these pics are pretty big



    * Border: None or something solid, whatever you think works better
    * Text:  "That's me, that's me..the boy with the broken halo"
    * Details: Um overall I'd like the sig to have a kinda...dismal tone? And like a grayish looking look too. Maybe if it looks kinda dark? IDK I suck at explaining things. But you guys seem to do great work so I trust you

Any questions please feel free to PM or VM me


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 7, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hay gaiz! I was hoping someone would be able to hook me up with a set
> 
> * Type of Request: an avi and sig set
> * Size: senoir avatar. Sig...as big as possible
> ...



Gotcha; I'll get to work on this now.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 7, 2010)

*Chaos Ghost:*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Chaos Ghost:*



Aw man! They're all so good, IDK which ones to use

I might just have to quote this post and take opinions

Thanks though! Rep will be added

EDIT: Naw I see the set I wanna use


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my first time requesting anything so sorry if I'm not specific or making sense or this sounds like it's going to end up looking dumb.

Request - Avy and Sig
Size - Junior
Text - Yes, make it say Emilie De Rochefort on the sig. I would like it in this style:
*Spoiler*: __ 





I mean I want it going down like this but not in this Asian style font, but you can choose which font you want to use. Sorry if I'm confusing you, just PM me if you don't get what I'm saying.




Those are my only specifications, these pictures are of plain backgrounds so I don't know if you can do anything cool to them, if you have an idea to make it look better than go for it.

Here are the stocks.

Avy:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I only want it from her right elbow, up.




Sig:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Get rid of the Japanese text. Also sorry, I couldn't find a smaller picture.

Also please make an avy of this one too as I'm not sure which avy would look better




Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

Erendhyl, I would like to request a Avatar of this 


Junior size I guess, and surprise me with a type of border =S

Please and thank you =D


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 9, 2010)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> This is my first time requesting anything so sorry if I'm not specific or making sense or this sounds like it's going to end up looking dumb.
> 
> Request - Avy and Sig
> Size - Junior
> ...





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Erendhyl, I would like to request a Avatar of this
> 
> 
> Junior size I guess, and surprise me with a type of border =S
> ...



I've got both of you.

Noctis, do you want me to add much to it in the way of effects? Or do you want it to be more like your current avy?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I've got both of you.
> 
> Noctis, do you want me to add much to it in the way of effects? Or do you want it to be more like your current avy?



Hmmm I guess I would like effects if you can =S Please and thank you =D


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 9, 2010)

*Brotha Yasuji:*









*Noctis:*


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Eren - This is my first time requesting anything.  Junior set please using this pic:



Something simple, I'll leave it to you.  I've liked everything of yours that I've seen.  Thank You!


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 12, 2010)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Hi Eren - This is my first time requesting anything.  Junior set please using this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Something simple, I'll leave it to you.  I've liked everything of yours that I've seen.  Thank You!



Gotcha.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 12, 2010)

*ShurikenGirl7:*


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Dec 12, 2010)

^Thank you, Eren!  I love it!!  pek


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2010)

request for Eren

Transparency sig

Can I just have the skeleton and the clouds surrounding it.
Senior size.

thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren
> 
> Transparency sig
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 16, 2010)

Can I have a senior sized set with 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 17, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I have a senior sized set with
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I had a really hard time with this one, so sorry if it didn't come out looking how you'd hoped.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 17, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I had a really hard time with this one, so sorry if it didn't come out looking how you'd hoped.



It looks amazing


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi. I think Tifa has been really busy with school (and life), so she never got to my request. Can I request something else while still waiting for her?

[sp][/sp]

Senior transparency set please.
Just the couple and the 4 rings at the top.
Avy of the girl's face.

Thank you. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 17, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Hi. I think Tifa has been really busy with school (and life), so she never got to my request. Can I request something else while still waiting for her?
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



I'll get this.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 18, 2010)

Request avy to Eren or Kiki, plz...



Thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 18, 2010)

*blue♥:*







Sorry about the avy; that was the size of the girl's face in the picture, and I don't like making things bigger than that because it leaves them really blurry.



?Rinoa? said:


> Request avy to Eren or Kiki, plz...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Gotcha.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 18, 2010)

*?Rinoa?:*


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Dec 18, 2010)

* Type of Request// Set
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// Solid black
    * Text// Prostrate Yourself Before Me In Fear [Text only in the signature, though]
    * Details// Kinda like a bleached effect.  Like if it isn't too much, make the colors a little faded


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 18, 2010)

RenegadeXGhost said:


> * Type of Request// Set
> * Size// Junior
> * Stock//
> * Border// Solid black
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 18, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *blue♥:*



Thank you. :33


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 18, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*


That was fast and beautiful.

Thank you Eren... pek


----------



## olehoncho (Dec 20, 2010)

Just because I got a photoshop and made collages doesn't mean I'm any good at stuff like this.  So, I'm here for a sig.

    * Type of Request// Signature
    * Size// Junior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// fading/flames border (around their bodies)  The rest of the image is partly erased (like the pic currently in my sig).
    * Text// Kakashi x Mei (Colors change from Dark Gray to a Medium/Water Blue.
    * Details// Can you make the letters look like they're steaming?

Could be tricky I think.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 20, 2010)

ol?honch? said:


> Just because I got a photoshop and made collages doesn't mean I'm any good at stuff like this.  So, I'm here for a sig.
> 
> * Type of Request// Signature
> * Size// Junior
> ...



Would it be alright if I do the image part of the request but ask that you take it to someone else for the text? Sorry, I'm just not sure how to make the letters look steamy, and it seems like it would be easier for someone else to add that if they completely created the text layer.


----------



## olehoncho (Dec 21, 2010)

That would be fine.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 21, 2010)

*ol?honch?:*


----------



## Ender (Dec 22, 2010)

* Type of Request// MANGA COLORING - color the guy and watnot XD kinda obv but i wanted to be specific. 
* Stock// 
* Sources//








Thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 22, 2010)

Request set to Eren , plz...

Ava:tiny solid border
Please could u make one with her face and another with the image from her hand?

Trans please.

Thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 22, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set to Eren , plz...
> 
> Ava:tiny solid border
> Please could u make one with her face and another with the image from her hand?
> ...


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank u Eren.

Looks awesome...

Merry Christmas to Rebirth // Kiki's Shop.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you hiring? I'd like a job here.


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 27, 2010)

Senior Request Please. 

[sp=Stock][/sp]

Special effects of some kind - surprise me. :33
Somewhere on the left - I'll find a way

Thank you. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 27, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Senior Request Please.
> 
> [sp=Stock][/sp]
> 
> ...



Gotcha.



King Ice said:


> can you make a set for me with this pic?



Uh, no ideas. :S Also, please turn off your sig when posting.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 27, 2010)

*blue♥:*


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 27, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *blue♥:*


 Sankyuuuuu! pek


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 28, 2010)

It's been a long time Kiki :33
& request!

Type of Request: set 
Size: senior 
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Details: soft effects, nothing too sparkly or flashy ^^

thanks!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 28, 2010)

Request for Eren. :33

I would want an avy, senior size, with Zabuza's face.



Then a transparency for this.



Nothing else, thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 28, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> I would want an avy, senior size, with Zabuza's face.
> 
> ...



Gotcha Sennin. 

@Desert Butterfly: Was that request specifically for Kiki, or was it for anyone in the shop to do?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 28, 2010)

No no, you can do it if you want


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 28, 2010)

*Sennin:*







Desert Butterfly said:


> No no, you can do it if you want



Alright, I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 28, 2010)

*Desert Butterfly:*


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 28, 2010)

So cute  thanks Eren


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2010)

Set please


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]





Ava: 150x150, Ace's face
Sig: 315x249

Do whatever you want with it


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 28, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

request for Eren..

I just want a 150 x 200 avatar
Nothing too fancy, just make it pretty


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Awesome! 

I must spread some rep first, but I will definitely award you when I can. Thanks for the job Eren.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Eren..
> 
> I just want a 150 x 200 avatar
> Nothing too fancy, just make it pretty



Here you go:



@Sennin: No problem. You're welcome.


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> @Sennin: No problem. You're welcome.



That's lovely, just what I wanted. Thank you.


----------



## VioNi (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Kiki! Long time no see! 

I was wondering could I get a transperency set done with this pic: 



Senior size please with the avy focused on the guy with the weird hat.  

Appreciate it a bunch and will rep and give credit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 30, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Hi Kiki! Long time no see!
> 
> I was wondering could I get a transperency set done with this pic:
> 
> ...



I'll do this for you.


----------



## VioNi (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay! Thanks!


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 30, 2010)

*VioNi:*


----------



## VioNi (Dec 30, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> *VioNi:*



Yosh!!!! That was fast Missy!!!  Thankies! +reps and gives credit


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2010)

Avy of Crona (pink-haried) please, and another avy of both Kid and Crona's faces.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> Avy of Crona (pink-haried) please, and another avy of both Kid and Crona's faces.



Do you want any sort of effects on those, Kek, or do you just want the picture?


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2010)

Not too many effects, please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Kek:*


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, they look great!


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

eren doesnt do manga coloring


----------



## Kirin (Dec 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> eren doesnt do manga coloring



Well, I didnt know it. The first page doesnt say who can color manga, how would I know? Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 31, 2010)

It's fine Aeterna; it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 3, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Thanks in advance



Will do. This one may take a while, but I should be able to come up with something.


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

*Set please.*

*Senior Member.*

** Sig*:  Do the effects you wish, dotted borders please. 
**Stock for sig*: 

**Ava*: The same as above, add the effects you wish and dotted borders, want  Okami (The wolf) in the avy.
**Stock for Avy*: 

Thanks .


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 4, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*









KBL said:


> *Set please.*
> 
> *Senior Member.*
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll get right on it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 4, 2011)

*KBL:*


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *KBL:*



It looks fantastic, thanks a lot Erendhy!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33

I want a transparency of this for a sig.



Nothing else, thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> I want a transparency of this for a sig.
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:



Thank you! 

I'll rep you as soon as I can. Promise.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you so much Eren for keeping the shop running while I was dealing with RL. I am going to rep the crap outta you.

I'm back now so that should help things out!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Eren - Now that I've worn one of your beautiful sets, there's no going back!  

Junior set please - Sasuke avatar, of course.  

Thank You!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 17, 2011)

Kiki said:


> Thank you so much Eren for keeping the shop running while I was dealing with RL. I am going to rep the crap outta you.
> 
> I'm back now so that should help things out!



Kiki!  Glad to have you back. Like I said in my VM, it really was no trouble. I actually had a lot of fun with the shop.



ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Hi Eren - Now that I've worn one of your beautiful sets, there's no going back!
> 
> Junior set please - Sasuke avatar, of course.
> 
> Thank You!



Gotcha.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

eren do you want me to take something  

is their anything to take besides coloring xD


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 17, 2011)

*ShurikenGirl7:
*








Kagura said:


> eren do you want me to take something
> 
> is their anything to take besides coloring xD



Not at the moment, sorry.  We haven't been getting many requests these past few days.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *ShurikenGirl7:
> *



Thank You, Eren!  I love it!  pek


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll take this.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 19, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 20, 2011)

Herro ^^ Requesting a set please

Type of Request: Set
Size: Junior please
Stock: 
Style: Rounded sig; nothing for avi
Border: Dotted on avi;  none for sig
Text: None please
Details: Avi on the top half of the pic, if you can. Also effects on the avi- as in darker effects. ^^

Thanks!!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 21, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Herro ^^ Requesting a set please
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Junior please
> ...



Got you~


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 21, 2011)

denied because you already request thie


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 21, 2011)

:sweat Hope this isn't too last minute.

I'll keep the siggy the same, but I want the avi to be this stock: 

Everything else the same ^^ Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

request for Eren (or kiki)

trans set
stock: 
size: senior
descrption: just marie and stein if you can.
sankyu


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> requet for Eren (or kiki)
> 
> trans set
> stock:
> ...



I'll do this, but I have a question about it. Stein's legs just sort of fade off, so how do you want me to end them?

Also, do you still want a 150x200 avy? (I want to check to make sure your big avy time isn't about to run out.)


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

oh um, just do whatever looks best to you.
can I have one big avatar and one senior avatar please?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> oh um, just do whatever looks best to you.
> can I have one big avatar and one senior avatar please?



Alright. 

And sure.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 21, 2011)

*Starr:*





That was the best I could come up with, sorry. :sweat


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

It's lovely, thank you


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Kiki. Can you do a colouring of these two images?


and


Make the first one a sig senior member size. No border or text. 

Make the second one an avatar of Pain.

Will rep and credit  If i'm asking for too much just tell me.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> :sweat Hope this isn't too last minute.
> 
> I'll keep the siggy the same, but I want the avi to be this stock:
> 
> Everything else the same ^^ Thank you!



I'll do what I can, but it's bad stock. D:



Devil said:


> Hey Kiki. Can you do a colouring of these two images?
> 
> 
> and
> ...



I'll take this on, but please be patient because coloring does take longer then a normal request.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello. Hopefully this is a simple request

Avy big size 

Trans (with the shadow kept if possible)


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 23, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Hello. Hopefully this is a simple request
> 
> Avy big size
> 
> Trans (with the shadow kept if possible)



I'll do it. Do you have any specific effects you want on the avy?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 23, 2011)

No specific effects. Whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 23, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> No specific effects. Whatever you think looks good.



Alright. Here you go:


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks wonderful. I will definitely come back here for any others in the future.  

Thanks.


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 24, 2011)

It's fine if you're unable to do the avi x3 Shorry bout that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33



I will like to have avies with the Naruto carrying the scroll, the frog sitting behind him and on top of the scroll and of Hokage Naruto. 

Then a transparency for a sig, take everything out except the Naruto with the headband bandana on his head and the scroll on his back.

Nothing else, thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sennin:*





(Sorry about the pipe smoke, but it ends awkwardly for transing.)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. 

Just one tiny thing more: the avies with Naruto and Hokage Naruto, could you try to focus a bit more on their whole face? As in that the avy with the 1st Naruto shows all of his head. The same treatment with H. Naruto please.

I'll take everything in the end, just that one more thing please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 25, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Just one tiny thing more: the avies with Naruto and Hokage Naruto, could you try to focus a bit more on their whole face? As in that the avy with the 1st Naruto shows all of his head. The same treatment with H. Naruto please.
> 
> I'll take everything in the end, just that one more thing please.



Sure. Are these good?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sure. Are these good?



You just make me a happy camper. They're excellent! 

?Gracias!


----------



## britata348 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello! My photoshop is officially broken as of now, so i can't make anything decent for myself so here is my request:


Type: Transparent Set
Size: Junior



Border: None
Text: None
Details: Could the avvie be of just Sawako (the middle girl)


Please and thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 26, 2011)

britata348 said:


> Hello! My photoshop is officially broken as of now, so i can't make anything decent for myself so here is my request:
> 
> 
> Type: Transparent Set
> ...



Sure! Here you go:


----------



## britata348 (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Thank you very much! It's great!


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 28, 2011)

Request set, please.
Tiny solid borders.
Trans only in the sig but please could you let the ice following from her wing?
Any effects up to you but soft bright ones.
Thank u in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 28, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set, please.
> Tiny solid borders.
> Trans only in the sig but please could you let the ice following from her wing?
> Any effects up to you but soft bright ones.
> Thank u in advance.



Just to be clear, do you want the borders on the sig too? Or just on the avy?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 28, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Just to be clear, do you want the borders on the sig too? Or just on the avy?


Just on the avy, please Eren.
Thank you.


----------



## LDA (Jan 28, 2011)

For whoever claims to do this first :33

Type of Request// Sig
Size// Junior (Keep it the size it is now)
Stock// Border// None. 
Text// None.
Details// Trans. Nothing else.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 28, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Just on the avy, please Eren.
> Thank you.



You're welcome. 

Here you go:






The icicles were actually pretty hard to get when actually making it, but hopefully you think they turned out alright too.



LuvDaAlchemist said:


> For whoever claims to do this first :33
> 
> Type of Request// Sig
> Size// Junior (Keep it the size it is now)
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*LuvDaAlchemist:*


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 28, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


I love it Eren , thank you for the beautiful work.pek


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 31, 2011)

Senior Sig Request

[sp][/sp]

Anything is fine. Please.

:33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Senior Sig Request
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



mine :33           .,


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 2, 2011)

Erendhyl I would like to request a avatar of this image


The size should be junior. Surprise me on how you want to take on the design of the avatar. And No text needed. Please and thank you =D


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Erendhyl I would like to request a avatar of this image
> 
> 
> The size should be junior. Surprise me on how you want to take on the design of the avatar. And No text needed. Please and thank you =D



Sure! Here you go:


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 5, 2011)

Kaguraaaaaaaa

Where'd you gooooooo


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry been busy doing it NOW


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 9, 2011)

Kaaaaaaguuuuuuuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

IM SORRY UHH WILL BE DONE TOMORROW PROMISE AND I WILL ADD A SET ALONG WITH IT


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 9, 2011)

I ALREADY HAVE AN AVY FOR IT, I JUST NEED THE SIG PLZ. SANKYUUUU


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33



I will like a transparency for a sig from this.



While an avy with Sasuke's face from this one.

Nothing else, thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 11, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go Sennin:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

blue


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> blue


OMG I RUV YUU! 

pek


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

you do thanks


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go Sennin:



Damn.  

I like a lot how it all came out. :33

Thank you! ^^


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2011)

request for Ari Kagura

type: avatar
size: 150 x 200 and a 150 x 150

effects: nothing too fancy, make it pretty and what not


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

holly shit this chapter (ichiruki )


will do now since it is an avy :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

here ya go :33






their not too fancy i just thought this border would fit it...


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2011)

so pretty, thank you darlin'.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 18, 2011)

Request for Eren, plz.

From the girl inside the border.

Avy with tiny borders as always and catching thegirl but also the ball, you can cutt off a little of her hair /face... 

Sig:trans
Effects:up to you but i prefer the soft bright effects.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 19, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request for Eren, plz.
> 
> From the girl inside the border.
> 
> ...



Alright, but what part of the image do you want in the sig? The whole thing, or just the panel that you'd like me to make the avy from?


----------



## Gaja (Feb 19, 2011)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:  
Border: Up to you 
Text: No text please 
Details: Not really I like the art as it is, so no need for any special effects, however I'd like to say that for the avatar I would like the lower left panel (or part of it) to serve as stock. And for the signature the first panel where Ichigo attacks. How you drop it is up to you


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 19, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Up to you
> ...



Here you go; I hope you like it!


----------



## Gaja (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you very much, repped and credited


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright, but what part of the image do you want in the sig? The whole thing, or just the panel that you'd like me to make the avy from?


The image/panel with the girl with the ball on her chest.


----------



## Ayana (Feb 20, 2011)

Avatar 150 x 150 with Tayuya
Set for a senior member.
Just some mild effects, not too much.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 20, 2011)

*?Rinoa?:*







Ayana said:


> Avatar 150 x 150 with Tayuya
> Set for a senior member.
> Just some mild effects, not too much.



Gotcha.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*


Thank you so much Eren.
I love what you did in the second avy. +reps


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 20, 2011)

*Ayana:*


----------



## Ayana (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 21, 2011)

Erendyl I would like to make a request =D


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 








You can surprise me on how you would like to take on the design  Junior size too


If you can, can you cut out the background just leaving the two characters and the title?
You can surprise me on the design with that one too


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Eren :33 Set request!

Size: senior
Stock:  (of the girl with the red hat)


Borders: dotted
Effects: simple, soft

Thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 21, 2011)

*Noctis:*





No added effects, since it was a sort of simple image and I thought that adding to it would wind up looking gaudy.

*Desert Butterfly:*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 21, 2011)

^Awesome Thank you ^-^


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 21, 2011)

That was fast! And it's sooo cute, thanks Eren


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Eren :33 Requesting a Set please!

Size: Junior
Stock: Avi-  Of only her head + shoulders
Sig- 

Borders: Dotted for both

Effects: Whatever you think will look good

Hopefully the stock is good enough quality :sweat Thanks!!!


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 22, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Hey Eren :33 Requesting a Set please!
> 
> Size: Junior
> Stock: Avi-  Of only her head + shoulders
> ...



Turn your sig off, please. The quality looks fine though. I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry about that


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 22, 2011)

*KrypticKiss:*


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 22, 2011)

That was soo fast pek Thank you! It looks absolutely lovely

 Reps will come in a sec


----------



## britata348 (Feb 27, 2011)

Type: Transparent Signature
Size: Junior

Border: None
Text: None
Details: I'd like the green polkadot background gone, but if you could, try and keep the heart (maybe change the color of it so it will show up?). I also would like the white outline around the characters to stay if possible. If the heart doesn't work, just take it out.


Please and thank you


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Request for Eren 

Size: Senior
Stock: .
Text: None.
Details: Um, just add any effects you want, I just want it to look cool, you could give it that faded effect that I see sometimes if you want, the one my avatar has, I usually have that on avatars x)

Please!


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 28, 2011)

I've got you both; I'll hopefully have them finished later today.


----------



## Kryptic (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Erendhyl :33 Requesting just an avi this time, please.


Size~ Junior
Stock~ 
Border~ Dotted
No Text
Details~ I just want it to be the girl (on the right)- her shoulders and up at least with the necklace.
As for effects- work your magic :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 28, 2011)

*britata348:*



(Black is an okay color for the heart, right?)

*Hidden Nin:*



*KrypticKiss:*


----------



## britata348 (Feb 28, 2011)

I love it +reps 

Black works great for the heart, thanks!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2011)

*Request Outline*

Type of Request// Set
Size// Junior
Stock// 
Border// Half Rounded
Text// "This Party's Gettin' Crazy!  Let's Rock!"
Details// If you could, give it a purple glow to emphasize the purple lightning, and if it isn't too much, some purple bats in the background


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 28, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Request Outline*
> 
> Type of Request// Set
> Size// Junior
> ...



I'm don't know how to make bats, but I can try my best about the rest of this.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 1, 2011)

*Kyuukudo:*


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Requesting set to Eren, plz...

Avatar: solid tiny borders as always




Sig:trans only with Sakura's image



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 1, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting set to Eren, plz...
> 
> Avatar: solid tiny as always
> 
> ...



Can I please leave in the circle behind Sakura for the sig? It darkens to exactly the same color as her dress, so I don't think I'd be able to find just Sakura's outline in it.

Apart from that, I'll do this.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Can I please leave in the circle behind Sakura for the sig? It darkens to exactly the same color as her dress, so I don't think I'd be able to find just Sakura's outline in it.
> 
> Apart from that, I'll do this.


That's ok then and Eren if you think it's better and if it's possible and won't give too much work could you change the background to red as her shoes instead staying yellow in the avy?!
Thank you so much.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 2, 2011)

*?Rinoa?:*





Is it okay that I decided not to change the avatar's background?  I felt like it would have looked obviously Photoshopped if I tried to change it, and it also seemed like giving the background a darker color would cause it to stand out and make it too attention-grabbing and distracting.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's ok Eren.
Looks beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 2, 2011)

Eren ^^ set request!

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: soft, not flashy

Thanks!


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 2, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Eren ^^ set request!
> 
> Stock:
> Size: senior
> ...



I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Chrysant (Mar 2, 2011)

Eren, please do this!

* Type of Request: Set
* Size: Junior
* Link: 
 * Border: Black, Half-Rounded
* Text: please erase the words on the silver hair guy in the middle and change it with *ZERO KIRYUU, THE VAMPIRE KNIGHT*
* Details: cut other characters and focused on the silver hair guy which I've mentioned before

THANK YOU


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

Type of Request// Banner
    Size// 1,020px × 275px
    Stock//  or  if the other one proves to be too difficult.
    Border// Whatever you desire.
    Text// NarutoForums
    Details// Whatever you feel would be best.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> Eren, please do this!
> 
> * Type of Request: Set
> * Size: Junior
> ...



Turn off your sig please. I'll do your request too.



Eternal Fail said:


> Type of Request// Banner
> Size// 1,020px × 275px
> Stock//  or  if the other one proves to be too difficult.
> Border// Whatever you desire.
> ...



Are you sure about the dimensions? Your stock image is much smaller than what you've asked for (it's only 489 pixels wide), and the quality drops enormously if I use your requested dimensions.

I'm willing to do it, of course, I just want to check first so that you don't get a nasty surprise with the finished product.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure about the dimensions.  If it'll be that bad then please use the second stock I posted.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Yeah, I'm sure about the dimensions.  If it'll be that bad then please use the second stock I posted.



Firefox says that your second stock's link has a redirect that will never complete. Do you have a different link to that one, so that I could check to see if it's bigger?

If not, then I'll get to work using your first stock.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

Of course.



You can make the height bigger for this one if you feel it would look better.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 3, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly:*





*Sapphire:*







Eternal Fail said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the height bigger for this one if you feel it would look better.



Awesome. This one is big enough, so I'll use it. How tall would you be fine with me making it?


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

400 pixels should be the max for the height.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 4, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Desert Butterfly:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hawtness  Thanks Eren!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33

I will like a transparency for a sig from this.



While an avy with Sakura's face from this one.



Nothing else, thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 4, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> I will like a transparency for a sig from this.
> 
> ...



You had to ask for a sig with a panty shot. 







Sorry Eternal Fail; I'm still doing your request, it's just that I knew Sennin's would be very quick to complete.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> You had to ask for a sig with a panty shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a man.  I have needs and tastes.  The next Sakura sig will be different, promise. :risu

Thanks again for these! I like how the avatars came out!


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 5, 2011)

*Eternal Fail:*


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Eternal Fail:*



Thank you very much.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2011)

Type of Request// Set
Size// Senior
Stock//  
Border// Solid
Text// Do you think you can put "Why are you like this?" in the sig?
Details// Nothing in particular

Please and thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

eren 

please trans this but keep the size the same


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 6, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Type of Request// Set
> Size// Senior
> Stock//
> Border// Solid
> ...





Kagura said:


> eren
> 
> please trans this but keep the size the same



I've got you both.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 6, 2011)

*koguryo:*







*Kagura:*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks eren your the best


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for set


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 7, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Thanks in advance



Sure. It may take me a little while longer to do it than usual (I'm getting more schoolwork now), but I'll definitely still take it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, cant wait


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 8, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

avatar request~

size: senior
stock: 
no borders


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 10, 2011)

Starr said:


> avatar request~
> 
> size: senior
> stock:
> no borders



No problem, here you go:


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> No problem, here you go:



beautiful, thank you +repped


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Request for Eren.
Could you resize and keep this trans to use in the sig, please?!
Thank you so much.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 12, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request for Eren.
> Could you resize and keep this trans to use in the sig, please?!
> Thank you so much.



Here you go, ?Rinoa?. It's a great image to have as a sig right now.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go, ?Rinoa?. It's a great image to have as a sig right now.


thank you Eren.
Saddly it is.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

hey Eren, can you trans this for me..

stock: 
leave it at it's original size, I change it later
I just want the guy, the girl in the back and the flower and it's petals

thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> hey Eren, can you trans this for me..
> 
> stock:
> leave it at it's original size, I change it later
> ...



Sure. Do you want the white outline around the guy and the girl kept in, or should I remove that too?


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah you can keep it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks amazing, thank you 

I'll rep you once I spread, and will cred of course
oh yeah, and just to let you know, the woman behind him is actually Tomoe


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 13, 2011)

Saishin said:


> Need the transparency,if it's too big is it possible to resize it?because I'd like to use it as a sig
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 13, 2011)

^Sig off please, and you're welcome.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 13, 2011)

Saishin said:


> why sig off ?



It's one of the rules I have on the first page:



Erendhyl said:


> *Rules*
> 
> Turn off your signature.
> ​



It makes it easier for the pages to load, since signatures can be up to 1 MB in size according to the forum rules. The shop is already based around posting lots of images; the sig rule prevents there from being up to 20 MB of additional stuff that has to be loaded on every page.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Erendhyl 

Request: transparency set
Size:  junior
Stock:


Make it pretty please .Thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 15, 2011)

Miku ♥ said:


> Hi Erendhyl
> 
> Request: transparency set
> Size:  junior
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Miku ♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you are:



Amaziiiing  

I love it,thank you a lot


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33

I will like a transparency for a sig from this.



And also an avy with Sakura's face since it's a good picture, just in case. :33

See? I got a more decent one.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> I will like a transparency for a sig from this.
> 
> ...



Yay, no panty shot! 

I'll do this for you tomorrow, Sennin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay then, I will wait. 

*hopes this isn't "spam"*


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 19, 2011)

No, it's not spam.

Here's your request:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2011)

oi eren 

both of these trans please but keep their sizes 





grazie


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> oi eren
> 
> both of these trans please but keep their sizes
> 
> ...



Sure, here you go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> No, it's not spam.
> 
> Here's your request:



Super!  I like a lot the avies, they came out so well that I am having a hard time in deciding which one I'll use. 

Thank you Eren! :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

Eren my dear
Because I'm a lazy ass when it comes to doing my own trans and sets
I come to you 

Request: transparency set
Size: senior
Stock: 
description: I just want chrona (the one with pink hair)

thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> Eren my dear
> Because I'm a lazy ass when it comes to doing my own trans and sets
> I come to you
> 
> ...



For you it's laziness, but for me it's actually very flattering. Here's your sig:


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> For you it's laziness, but for me it's actually very flattering. Here's your sig:



you're awesome, thank you 
I actually wanted a set, but that's okay :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> you're awesome, thank you
> I actually wanted a set, but that's okay :33



Ugh, sorry for missing that. 

Here are some avys:


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Ugh, sorry for missing that.
> 
> Here are some avys:



oh! thank you Eren 

btw, I hope you don't mind me setting a link to your shop from mine, you do very great work.


----------



## Kryptic (Mar 24, 2011)

Here You Go~



Avi on her mostly, please :33 Oh and dotted borders, with a Junior sized set.

Sorry about the mishap- I'll post it here next time.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 24, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Here You Go~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting it here; will do.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 24, 2011)

*KrypticKiss:*


----------



## Lacus Maca (Mar 25, 2011)

Your work its awesome.
So beautiful


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 25, 2011)

Lacus Maca said:


> Your work its awesome.
> So beautiful



Thank you, but please turn off your sig when posting here. (Also, try not to spam! )


----------



## Judecious (Mar 25, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 ava
Effects-something nice
Text-None
Stock-


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 25, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Set
> Size-Senior and one 150x200 ava
> Effects-something nice
> Text-None
> Stock-



Sure, here you go:


----------



## Judecious (Mar 25, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sure, here you go:




That was fast
Thank you. 

Will rep when un24ed


----------



## Jade (Mar 26, 2011)

Request-Sig
Effects: Simple effects(make the yellow/black on him stand out) 
Text: Zdeno Chara
Stock:


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 26, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Request-Sig
> Effects: Simple effects(make the yellow/black on him stand out)
> Text: Zdeno Chara
> Stock:



Gotcha:


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 26, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> avatar: 125x125
> stock
> lol
> 
> i mean seriously do it





First page said:


> *Rules*
> 
> Treat me with respect and I will do the same.
> ​



Please ask nicely when requesting that I make something for you. Also, please follow the request outline given on the first page.


----------



## britata348 (Mar 26, 2011)

Type: Transparent Set
Size: Junior



Border: None
Text: None
Details: Keep the couple, the heart between the two, and the circles they're standing on. Everything else you can get rid of. And can I have one avatar with the jellyfish, and one with the girls head? 

Please and thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 26, 2011)

britata348 said:


> Type: Transparent Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## britata348 (Mar 26, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:



Wonderful! Thanks so much!


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 30, 2011)

Requesting set Eren, please..ano

Borders:solid tiny
Effects:soft bright
The rest up to you.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 30, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting set Eren, please..ano
> 
> Borders:solid tiny
> Effects:soft bright
> ...



Gotcha ?Rinoa?; I'll do this for you tomorrow.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 1, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting set Eren, please..ano
> 
> Borders:solid tiny
> Effects:soft bright
> ...



It's a little later than I'd planned on, but here's your set:


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> It's a little later than I'd planned on, but here's your set:


Thank you so much Eren.
Looks beautiful. reps


----------



## Chrysant (Apr 2, 2011)

request: Transparent Set

link: 

size: junior 

text: Ukitake Jyushiro

border: none

thank you so much


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 2, 2011)

Senior Transparent Set Request for Erendhyl

[sp=Source][/sp]
Text: For Clain's eternal smile

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 2, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> request: Transparent Set
> 
> link:
> 
> ...





blue♥ said:


> Senior Transparent Set Request for Erendhyl
> 
> [sp=Source][/sp]
> Text: For Clain's eternal smile
> ...



I've got you both; I'll do these requests soon.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2011)

request: just a trans :33
stock: 
size: as is please 

thank you


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I want the background too, just not the white space surrounding it. Please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 2, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I forgot to mention, I want the background too, just not the white space surrounding it. Please.



Don't worry, I got that. Here are your and Sapphire's requests:





*Sapphire:*







Starr said:


> request: just a trans :33
> stock:
> size: as is please
> 
> thank you



Gotcha.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 2, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Don't worry, I got that. Here are your and Sapphire's requests:



Thank you so much. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 3, 2011)

*Starr:*


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Eren - Is this something you could make a set from?

Thank you!  :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 3, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Hi Eren - Is this something you could make a set from?
> 
> Thank you!  :33



Sure, it looks fine. Do you have any specific things you'd like?


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Apr 3, 2011)

^Can I say... whatever you think will look good?  

Thanks!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 4, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33

I will like a transparency for a sig from this.



Avies with Naruto's and Sasuke's faces please. Just that.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 4, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> ^Can I say... whatever you think will look good?
> 
> Thanks!



Of course! 







Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> I will like a transparency for a sig from this.
> 
> ...



Will do. I love the image too!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Of course!


I love what you did with it!  Thank You!  pek


----------



## Based (Apr 4, 2011)

Type - Avatar
Size - Let's go Senior.
Stock - 
Border - Solid

Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 4, 2011)

Based said:


> Type - Avatar
> Size - Let's go Senior.
> Stock -
> Border - Solid
> ...



Sig off please.

Are you sure you want it to be senior sized? You have at least five months before you'll be allowed to apply for senior membership here, and then you'll still need to have met the post count and rep requirements as well. Currently you're a junior member.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sennin:*





Sorry about the fuzziness of the sig. It's the texture the image had at its original size; that can't be recreated properly when shrunk, and so it looks fuzzy instead of awesome. Hopefully it's not too bad though. :sweat


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how the avies came out! 

Fuzziness...you mean the border line parts at the end of the sig? That is what you mean that you felt you did wrong? Because that's the only problem I see with the sig in general: it kinda looks more like a set with a border than a sig without any of it after it undergoes a transparency.

What I do find interesting is that it resized itself a lot.  But I can live with that, so I don't find any fuzziness in the sig. My only complain is that border at the end, it looks like a rectangle.

Was I clear enough or not?


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 5, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I like how the avies came out!
> 
> Fuzziness...you mean the border line parts at the end of the sig? That is what you mean that you felt you did wrong? Because that's the only problem I see with the sig in general: it kinda looks more like a set with a border than a sig without any of it after it undergoes a transparency.
> 
> ...



Oh, the edge? That's left over from the stock. You normally give me pictures where the characters touch only one border, but here Sasuke hits a second border too. I can't really do anything about it, since there's nothing else that would fit there to make it not rectangular. (Er, hopefully that explanation was clear enough too.)

By fuzziness, I meant that the details of the image weren't clear. The zipper on Naruto's jacket where it overlaps with his shirt looks blurry, for example. It's good that you don't notice it though; I guess that I only do because I'd been staring at the image for a while to make it transparent.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2011)

I see.  Weird, I was sure that pic could easily be without edges after the transparency, oh well. I still think you did a good job. 

I think the blurry-ness is also due to the image itself, it has some shine-effect to make them look strong that may be the reason why it ended up like that to you, but personally I don't have a problem with that. I knew it would end up looking the same after the work.

Okay...right now my only tiny complain is that it has considerably lost a lot of it's size. That for example didn't happen with my Sakura sig when you made the transparency. Any chance that you could give it just a bit more size?  Or is it not possible due to size-rules?

BTW, I gotta spread rep before repping you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 5, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see.  Weird, I was sure that pic could easily be without edges after the transparency, oh well. I still think you did a good job.
> 
> I think the blurry-ness is also due to the image itself, it has some shine-effect to make them look strong that may be the reason why it ended up like that to you, but personally I don't have a problem with that. I knew it would end up looking the same after the work.
> 
> ...



It's due to size rules. The height of what I made for you is 400 pixels, and the original image was close to 900 pixels in height. The maximum allowed height for senior members' sigs is 500, but I've noticed before that sigs always have some extra blank space that probably is counted in your height total. I probably could have made it a little bigger, but it wouldn't mean much proportionally. 

Also, I resized the image _before_ working on it, so I don't have a larger copy of the transparency that I could resize again and I really don't advise trying to resize an image to make it bigger. Sorry Sennin.


----------



## Based (Apr 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sig off please.
> 
> Are you sure you want it to be senior sized? You have at least five months before you'll be allowed to apply for senior membership here, and then you'll still need to have met the post count and rep requirements as well. Currently you're a junior member.



Sorry, I clearly don't know what the hell I'm doing since I'm relatively new. Just pretend I said junior.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2011)

Request set to Eren, please.

Avatar on Sakuras.
Borders:tiny solid

Sig:trans please let just the girls without Naruko and can you add this text:_Can you handle this?!_
Any effects up to you.
Thank you so much in advance.:33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> It's due to size rules. The height of what I made for you is 400 pixels, and the original image was close to 900 pixels in height. The maximum allowed height for senior members' sigs is 500, but I've noticed before that sigs always have some extra blank space that probably is counted in your height total. I probably could have made it a little bigger, but it wouldn't mean much proportionally.
> 
> Also, I resized the image _before_ working on it, so I don't have a larger copy of the transparency that I could resize again and I really don't advise trying to resize an image to make it bigger. Sorry Sennin.



I see. 

Okay here goes something very bold...make it into a set and like ShurikenGirl7 and you decide what is best for it. :33

I will rep you for all your hardwork and for bearing with me. 

EDIT: You know something? Nevermind, I am taking everything. I decided this because I realized that your own Hinata sig is like mine, it has edges at the end but it looks pretty cool. So thank you Eren! 

Give me time to spread rep and I will reward you soon.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 5, 2011)

Based said:


> Sorry, I clearly don't know what the hell I'm doing since I'm relatively new. Just pretend I said junior.



No problem, it was an honest mistake. I've got your request.



?Rinoa? said:


> Request set to Eren, please.
> 
> Avatar on Sakuras.
> Borders:tiny solid
> ...



Gotcha.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see.
> 
> Okay here goes something very bold...make it into a set and like ShurikenGirl7 and you decide what is best for it. :33
> 
> ...



I'm glad that worked out then, and thank you for the compliment about my Hinata sig.


----------



## G (Apr 6, 2011)

Set request
size: senior (no joke)
Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 



]



effects: make it kinda dark and epic. Add shades..
Text: It's those blasted punks again!
Borders: blue lines

~


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Based:*



*?Rinoa?:*







shintenshin said:


> Set request
> size: senior (no joke)
> Stock
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I can't add shades to an image. I'd have to draw them in, and then I know for a fact that they'd come out looking like a crappy job in Paint. If you really want that part of your request, would you mind asking at some other shop instead?

Also, please turn your sig off.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*


Lovely work, thank you Eren. need to spread to rep u.:33


----------



## G (Apr 7, 2011)

> Sorry, but I can't add shades to an image. I'd have to draw them in, and then I know for a fact that they'd come out looking like a crappy job in Paint. If you really want that part of your request, would you mind asking at some other shop instead?
> 
> Also, please turn your sig off.


It's not that important...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I have a senior sized set with  please... Thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 7, 2011)

shintenshin said:


> It's not that important...



Alright. I'll do the other parts of your request then.



St. Jimmy said:


> Can I have a senior sized set with  please... Thanks



Gotcha.


----------



## kagegak (Apr 8, 2011)

first time here so can i make a request
set 
transparency
no need to change the size
borders do it as you want it



thanks in advance if you do this and reps


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 8, 2011)

*shintenshin:*







*St. Jimmy:*







kagegak said:


> first time here so can i make a request
> set
> transparency
> no need to change the size
> ...



What parts do you want removed?


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 8, 2011)

kagegak said:


> background the sky



Okay, it just seemed like that wasn't a very big area... Anyway, here you go:





Please turn your sig off too.


----------



## kagegak (Apr 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Okay, it just seemed like that wasn't a very big area... Anyway, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you i would rep you twice but i cant


----------



## Oceania (Apr 9, 2011)

Howdy, I has a request please!

Can u make an ava with this?

Size senior and can u add some effects to it?


Also can u make a transparancy of Guts from this pic?



I will give cookies and everything! 

Thanks!


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Eren 

Request:Trans set
Size: Junior
Stock: 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 10, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Howdy, I has a request please!
> 
> Can u make an ava with this?
> 
> ...



Are you sure you want a senior-sized avy? You're still a junior member, and the automatic resizing this site does kills an avatar's quality.



Miku ♥ said:


> Hi Eren
> 
> Request:Trans set
> Size: Junior
> ...



Hi Miku ♥.  Do you want the blood and blue splashes behind Sasuke left in too?


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Hi Miku ♥.  Do you want the blood and blue splashes behind Sasuke left in too?



If you can,please remove the blue splashes and blood behind him


----------



## Oceania (Apr 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Are you sure you want a senior-sized avy? You're still a junior member, and the automatic resizing this site does kills an avatar's quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Miku ♥.  Do you want the blood and blue splashes behind Sasuke left in too?



Ok then it doesn't have to be senior size then.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 10, 2011)

*FormerAbyssalone:
*




Rep and credit

*Miku ♥:*





Since there was an artist's signature on the full image, can you please include that credit somewhere in your sig too? One of the section rules is that artists' marks can't be removed without being added somewhere else for credit.


----------



## Kryptic (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Erendhyl ^^ Requesting a set please.

Junior set, with dotted borders on avi and sig. Avi on her face too, and any effects you think would look good.

Thank you :33


----------



## JJ (Apr 10, 2011)

*Type of Request:*  Set
*Size:* 150 x 200 for avy, up to you for sig
*Stock:*


*Border*: Solid black
*Text:* Mukai Osumu (his name) 
*Details:* Whatever you think is best

Hope that's enough details. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rima (Apr 11, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: None
Stock:


----------



## Miku ♥ (Apr 11, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *
> 
> Miku ♥:
> 
> ...


*

Looks great  .Thank you a lot Eren 

Don't worry will cred the artist in my sig*


----------



## Eternity (Apr 11, 2011)

*Type of Request:*  Set
*Size:* 150 x 150 avy, your choise on the sig, but nothing too big.
*Stock:* 
*Border*: Solid black
*Text:* "Friends 4 ever"
*Details:* I want luffys face on the avy (the one where he is hanging on the rope) and the three of them on the sig (the lower part of the pic)


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 11, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Hi Erendhyl ^^ Requesting a set please.
> 
> Junior set, with dotted borders on avi and sig. Avi on her face too, and any effects you think would look good.
> 
> Thank you :33





JediJaina said:


> *Type of Request:*  Set
> *Size:* 150 x 200 for avy, up to you for sig
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...





Rima said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Effects: None
> Stock:





Eternity said:


> *Type of Request:*  Set
> *Size:* 150 x 150 avy, your choise on the sig, but nothing too big.
> *Stock:*
> *Border*: Solid black
> ...



I've got you all. It might take longer than usual for me to do these because there are so many, but that still hopefully shouldn't mean too much of a delay.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 13, 2011)

*KrypticKiss:*







*JediJaina:*





*Rima:*





*Eternity:*


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

Its awesome


----------



## Rima (Apr 13, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Rima:*



Thanks Eren!! pek


----------



## Kryptic (Apr 13, 2011)

THANK YOU EREN :33


----------



## JJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you. pek


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2011)

request for Eren

type: trans set
size: senior
stock: 
description: can you get rid of the plants/green stuff surrounding them. Avatars of Yue (white haired guy) and of Sakura.

thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> request for Eren
> 
> type: trans set
> size: senior
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Ceria (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Erendhyl, Selva recommended you highly, i have a request for transparency, i need these three images transparent and left in the original size. It's for a graphic request i received. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










Thanks, and no rush on them just when you can.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Hey Erendhyl, Selva recommended you highly, i have a request for transparency, i need these three images transparent and left in the original size. It's for a graphic request i received.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Of course, here you go:


*Spoiler*: _Tagging for width_ 













I apologize about the hair, particularly on the first one. Real hair is very hard to trans, since it can form such thin and detailed locks. Hopefully it's still acceptable though. :sweat


----------



## Chrysant (Apr 16, 2011)

request: set

link: 

border: black

detail: don't change anything about the art, I just need it to be a simple set like the art

*please, eren ... thank you so much*


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 16, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> request: set
> 
> link:
> 
> ...



Is this what you meant? No effects, just resize and add the border?


----------



## Chrysant (Apr 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Is this what you meant? No effects, just resize and add the border?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



yes, just like that


----------



## Ceria (Apr 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Of course, here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tagging for width_
> ...



Thanks you very much for this, excellent work!


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Apr 16, 2011)

Could I please get a set with this?

Junior 
Dotted border 
Sparkly please, if you can


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 17, 2011)

Erendhyl I would like to request a Senior size of these pictures for a profile pic and avy 




You can surprise me with the design as always


----------



## britata348 (Apr 17, 2011)

Type: Transparent Set
Size: Junior



Border: None
Text: None
Details: Just get rid of the white in the background, and if any part of the background doesn't look good without it, you can get rid of that too (but I'd like to keep it if possible). And could the icon be of her from her shoulders up? 

Please and thank you 

EDIT: So sorry about forgetting to turn of my sig D: It slipped my mind.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 17, 2011)

*SatoshiHyuga:*






*Noctis:*





Also, congrats on getting senior membership!


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 17, 2011)

britata348 said:


> Type: Transparent Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> 
> ...



Just a reminder, turn your sig off please. I've got your request.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2011)

Request for Eren. :33

I would like to have an avy with Naruto's face from here.



Just that, thank you.  BTW, I'll have to spread some rep away before I can rep you, so be bear with me again please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Eren. :33
> 
> I would like to have an avy with Naruto's face from here.
> 
> ...



Here you go Sennin:



I'm still working on your request, britata348, it's just that I knew Sennin's would be quick to do. Yours is really detailed!


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 18, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Type of Request// Avatar
> Size//  Senior
> Stock//
> Border// Solid Black Border
> ...



Sure, here you go:


----------



## God Movement (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go Sennin:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on your request, britata348, it's just that I knew Sennin's would be quick to do. Yours is really detailed!



Sweet!  It came out very well.

Thank you.  Just give me time to spread. :risu


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

EREN  



keep the size i need it asap


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> EREN
> 
> 
> 
> keep the size i need it asap



I'm only about half done with britata's request now, and since this doesn't look quick I'll have to finish theirs first. It may not be that quick.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2011)

ok  

i can wait


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 19, 2011)

*britata348:*







I'll do yours soon, Kagura.


----------



## britata348 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my! Thank you so much! the time you put into this shows. I am forever indebted to you


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 20, 2011)

Request to Eren, please.:33
From the colour version only.


Avy: with tiny solid borders and if it's possible for you to make some soft bright effects.

Sign: trans...

Any other effect it's up to you Eren.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 20, 2011)

*Kagura:*





?Rinoa? said:


> Request to Eren, please.:33
> From the colour version only.
> 
> 
> ...



Alright.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Kagura:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS 

will rep soon babe also FINALE TOMMOROW


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

request for Eren

type: trans
stock: 
no resizing plz.

thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 20, 2011)

*?Rinoa?:*







Starr said:


> request for Eren
> 
> type: trans
> stock:
> ...



Just a reminder, turn your sig off please.

What parts do you want kept in? The foreground kind of fades into the background with the rear guy (which is the main reason I'm asking), and the spark in the front guy's hand won't show up too well.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 20, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*



Thank you Eren.  reps


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Just a reminder, turn your sig off please.
> 
> What parts do you want kept in? The foreground kind of fades into the background with the rear guy (which is the main reason I'm asking), and the spark in the front guy's hand won't show up too well.



oh my bad.

Um, just do what you think looks best, if you can't keep the spark that's fine. If you can, keep the dark stuff around the guy in the back.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 21, 2011)

*Starr:*


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 21, 2011)

*Announcement*​
I've put in a request for this thread to be temporarily locked. _Temporarily._ I love you guys, and I love doing this, but exams are pretty much right around the corner for me now. As a result, what's normally a fun activity becomes another source of stress, since I feel that if I don't do my best on all these requests then I'll be letting you guys down. It's not fun for me now.

Anyway, I should be reopening sometime in mid-May, and I'd love it if you all would continue to request here then. I should be much, much less stressed after exams are over.

*Edit:*​
I'm open again; sorry for any inconvenience, guys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2011)

First customer.  Glad to see you back! =D



I would like to have a transparency and avies with Naruto's and Sasuke's faces, senior size please.

And one more thing, if it's possible. 



Could you make two avies from my self-portraits? The reference one and the SM one? They are for profile pics. 

Million thanks! ^^


----------



## Erendhyl (May 21, 2011)

Glad to be back, Sennin!

Not to be rude, but next time could you please specify if you want borders on the avatars and if you want them to be made from the original image or its transparent version? I can add borders if I messed up this time, but making the total of 8 possible avatars is kind of annoying to do. 








Also, sorry about how small the sketches are here, but this is how big they were in the actual image. I don't like enlarging pictures beyond that size because then they start to look blurry.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Glad to be back, Sennin!
> 
> Not to be rude, but next time could you please specify if you want borders on the avatars and if you want them to be made from the original image or its transparent version? I can add borders if I messed up this time, but making the total of 8 possible avatars is kind of annoying to do.
> 
> ...



OMG 

Oh I see. Don't worry, you are not being rude at all. I understand that it'll be easier and more comfortable for you to work if you have all the data of how someone wants their set done, details such as borders included. But gotta tell you that these are awesome as they are, I actually think adding them borders would end up lessening the good job you did on them. 

I'll let you know from now on if I want borders or not, just that I get the feeling that some fanarts won't need them, but still, I'll be precise when I request next time. As for the avies, most of the time I like the avies to be made from the original images and not from the transparent versions, I will only be okay with avies made from the latter group if the background of the original pic was blank and I will be aware of the final result. 

As for the sketches, no problem there either. That's exactly how I envisioned them coming out. ^_^

All is perfect, taking everything. Thank you!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (May 21, 2011)

Second customer.    Hope all went well with your exams!

Request for a junior set, please.


I'll leave details up to you for whatever you think looks best, if that's okay.  If possible, could you put on the sig - our bond cannot be broken - or something similiar?  This is one of my favorite buddy pics and I used to have it under my spoiler tag (along with some banners) before I got nailed by the sig police a few weeks ago.  I've been missing it.  Thank you!


----------



## Erendhyl (May 21, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Second customer.    Hope all went well with your exams!
> 
> Request for a junior set, please.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the exam wishes! I think I did pretty well on them.

Also, nice image. I hope you like what I did with it:


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (May 22, 2011)

^ I do like it!  Thank you!  

I wasn't thinking that lettering wouldn't show well on the dark/bright colors of the original pic, but lightening the colors makes it look like it's bright sunlight - feels very summery!  Hope that makes some kinda sense.  

Thanks for remembering that I always wear a Sasuke avy, since I forgot to specify.


----------



## spectre991 (May 26, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior.
Stock - Hope you don't mind a render. 
Border - none
Text - none
Details - anything that looks good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2011)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior 

Border: Solid


----------



## urca (May 26, 2011)

Type : Set 
Size : Junior
Border : i'll take your taste for this one
Text : on the corner or where-ever it fits,put my nick name (urca)
Details : well,i'd like it to be a bit gothic style since the stock is gothic itself,i also would love it a bit dark (but not too much) :]
Stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks ..


----------



## Erendhyl (May 26, 2011)

spectre991 said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Senior.
> Stock - Hope you don't mind a render.
> Border - none
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> 
> Border: Solid



I've got you both.

*spectre991:*







*St Jimmy:*





@urca: I'll do your request soon.


----------



## urca (May 27, 2011)

> @urca: I'll do your request soon.


i'll be waiting .


----------



## Erendhyl (May 28, 2011)

*urca:*


----------



## urca (May 28, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *urca:*


Thank,....


----------



## Erendhyl (May 28, 2011)

^Turn your sig off please. 

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Kiki (May 29, 2011)

Request for Eren <3



Set of this please <3

Phrase: "Bitch in the red dress" or her name "Ada Wong" on it somewhere?
MUCHO LOVO!

OH and the avatar size 150x 180 please!


----------



## Erendhyl (May 29, 2011)

Kiki said:


> Request for Eren <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure Kiki!


----------



## Kiki (May 29, 2011)

Amazing. <3 I'll be back.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 30, 2011)

Hey Erendhyl, I'd like to make an request 

Would you mind putting borders around my current set?

For the Avy, I would like a hollow border around it please ^-^



For the Signature, I would like a dotted border line around it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



=Signature]




Set should be Senior size if you can.
If you feel the need to put in effects of what you think both images should have, do as you will.

Anyways thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (May 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Hey Erendhyl, I'd like to make an request
> 
> Would you mind putting borders around my current set?
> 
> ...



Okay. What do you mean by a hollow border though (do you have an example of some other image with it)?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 30, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Okay. What do you mean by a hollow border though (do you have an example of some other image with it)?



Like two lines one on top of another with white inside

-------------
-------------

Kinda like this crappy example but they are solid lines on the border of said Avy 

Sorry for late reply.


----------



## Erendhyl (May 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Like two lines one on top of another with white inside
> 
> -------------
> -------------
> ...



It's okay. Please turn your sig off though.

Hopefully this was what you meant for the avatar's border. Your example was a little confusing. :sweat


----------



## Rima (Jun 1, 2011)

Request: Transparent Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Can you give the avatar a pink and red border? I mean, two different avatars.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 1, 2011)

Rima said:


> Request: Transparent Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Can you give the avatar a pink and red border? I mean, two different avatars.



Glad to see you asking for a set of this so soon. It's a great stock. 

Sure, I've got you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2011)

EREN I WILL RAPE 4 times YOU FOR THIS  

4  trans sigs

sig 1 take out madoka 



can ya also umm change the Japanese words to these translations

just click on the boxes 



sig two



sig 3



sig 4



IM IN SUCH A KYOUSAYA MOOD


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> EREN I WILL RAPE 4 times YOU FOR THIS
> 
> 4  trans sigs
> 
> ...



I've got you too Kagura. This may take a bit longer now since you have so many sigs. Sorry; it still should be within the next few days though.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 2, 2011)

*Rima:*


----------



## ℛei (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Eren 

Request: Trans set
Size: Junior
Stock: 

Please,remove the yellow part.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 4, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Hello Eren
> 
> Request: Trans set
> Size: Junior
> ...



Gotcha. This may take a while since I still have part of Kagura's request to complete, but it hopefully won't be too long. Which one of them do you want the avatar to focus on?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 4, 2011)

No problem Eren.Take your time 

If you can,please make avis on both


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kagura:*


*Spoiler*: _Tagging for width_ 













I'll start on your request now, Reiki.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2011)

i think i just died and went to kyousaya heaven 

I LOVE YOU


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 5, 2011)

*Reiki:*


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 5, 2011)

Request set please...

Avy with tiny solid borders.

Effects up to you Eren...i still prefer the soft bright ones.:33

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Reiki:*



  

I love it.Looks fantastic.Thank you Eren


----------



## britata348 (Jun 6, 2011)

Request: Transparent Set

*Spoiler*: _ Stock_ 








Size: junior

Thanks so much


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 6, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set please...
> 
> Avy with tiny solid borders.
> 
> ...





britata348 said:


> Request: Transparent Set
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Stock_
> 
> ...



Alright. 

Britata, do you want me to keep her shadow as part of the transparency?


----------



## britata348 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its really up to you XD If they're difficult you can feel free to get rid of them. Whatever looks best I guess.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright.
> 
> Britata, do you want me to keep her shadow as part of the transparency?


Eren am i in time to change the stock?

I don't know if you already made my set if i'm in time i'd like to change to this one, sorry...


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 6, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Eren am i in time to change the stock?
> 
> I don't know if you already made my set if i'm in time i'd like to change to this one, sorry...



Er, I've already started working on your other stock. Here's what I have so far, if you'd like to use this or like for me to continue working on it:





No offense, but the paintbrush-like texture on the other stock also makes it look like it would be a little hard to work with. 

*britata348:*


----------



## britata348 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much Eren, it looks awesome.


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Er, I've already started working on your other stock. Here's what I have so far, if you'd like to use this or like for me to continue working on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok Eren  looks very beautiful so far...


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 6, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> That's ok Eren  looks very beautiful so far...



Whew, glad to hear it ?Rinoa?! I'll try to finish it soon.


----------



## kumpy (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmmmm....lets see

* Type of Request:Avatar, Signature
*size:500x300
* Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




*Text:cid
*Border:do what u see its the best on this 
anything else just do what ever u want to do on it 
.....


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2011)

^ i'll take it :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 6, 2011)

Heh, I almost forgot that you worked here Kagura. 

*?Rinoa?:*

I know you requested an avy with a solid border, but I thought a rounded one would look neat too, so I made this. If you still want the border though, feel absolutely free to use the other one.


----------



## kumpy (Jun 7, 2011)

soo cute.!! aregatoooo!!


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 7, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> I know you requested an avy with a solid border, but I thought a rounded one would look neat too, so I made this. If you still want the border though, feel absolutely free to use the other one.


Thank you Eren.

I prefer solid borders i don't know why , but this one looks beautiful too and yes you'r right match more with the sig so i'll use both. Thank you once again for your beautiful work.
+reps


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 8, 2011)

Can I please get a 150x150 avy with


And a senior sized sig with 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I please get a 150x150 avy with
> 
> 
> And a senior sized sig with
> ...



i'll take this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2011)

Request. ^^



Avy with Hinata's face please. No borders and made from the original pic.

As for a transparency, this please:



Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your second image wouldn't really work for a transparency, since the foggy clouds sort of overlap with the outer parts of the lions. Do you have another image you'd like? :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Your second image wouldn't really work for a transparency, since the foggy clouds sort of overlap with the outer parts of the lions. Do you have another image you'd like? :sweat



Really? 

Man I hadn't forseen this...are you sure it would look bad if you apply the transparency? I need more insight about this please in order to seek something to replace it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Really?
> 
> Man I hadn't forseen this...are you sure it would look bad if you apply the transparency? I need more insight about this please in order to seek something to replace it.



The chakra lions have sort of hazy edges (they fade out rather than having a definite line separating them) and so the darker background would be impossible to erase fully without also getting rid of parts of the lions. If I decided to accept that, the end result would leave them visibly looking too-erased. The alternative would be to have a very small bit of darker background floating around lighter lions, which looks bad.

It's also a pretty small image to begin with, which makes it harder to work with.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> The chakra lions have sort of hazy edges (they fade out rather than having a definite line separating them) and so the darker background would be impossible to erase fully without also getting rid of parts of the lions. If I decided to accept that, the end result would leave them visibly looking too-erased. The alternative would be to have a very small bit of darker background floating around lighter lions, which looks bad.
> 
> It's also a pretty small image to begin with, which makes it harder to work with.



I see.  *Ahem* 

In that case...I'll change both of avy and set. Now I would a transparency and avy from Part II Sakura from this:



Does this one works?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see.  *Ahem*
> 
> In that case...I'll change both of avy and set. Now I would a transparency and avy from Part II Sakura from this:
> 
> ...



That one works.  Just to clarify: I should keep only part 2 Sakura in the sig?

Also, do you want the avy to have a border, and do you want it to be from the transparency or the original stock?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> That one works.  Just to clarify: I should keep only part 2 Sakura in the sig?
> 
> Also, do you want the avy to have a border, and do you want it to be from the transparency or the original stock?



Oh right, the details. 

My bad for the initial wording, I meant a transparency for the whole pic as in erasing all the background while leaving all the Sakuras intact and then make an avy from this pic with Sakura's face:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jimmy



Thank you, Ill start using it tomorrow


----------



## Ace (Jun 14, 2011)

transparency set please. :33




For the avy hinata's face.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 14, 2011)

*Sennin:*







StonedTheGoodWay said:


> transparency set please. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Awesome!  Although I thought that you would keep the bench where Sakura was sitting on. Then again, I did say that you should erase everything...

Just 1 question: is it possible to keep the bench or not?


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 14, 2011)

Pssst. Eren.  Long time no see, eh?

Can I get a transparency?


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Text:* Get creative! Do anything you want -- font, color, size -- but use the word 'misery'.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 14, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Awesome!  Although I thought that you would keep the bench where Sakura was sitting on. Then again, I did say that you should erase everything...
> 
> Just 1 question: is it possible to keep the bench or not?



Here you go:



Next time though, please do specify something like that when you first make the request! :sweat



Sayuri said:


> Pssst. Eren.  Long time no see, eh?
> 
> Can I get a transparency?
> 
> ...



Sayuri! Long time no see! 

Of course.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time though, please do specify something like that when you first make the request! :sweat



Thank you!  And yeah, I'll improve my wording in the future. ^^;


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 14, 2011)

*StonedTheGoodWay:*





*Sayuri:*


----------



## Ace (Jun 14, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Looks awesome. will rep soon. I'm 24'd.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 14, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful.  Repped and credited.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 14, 2011)

Sayuri said:


> Beautiful.  Repped and credited.



Thanks Sayuri, but please turn your sig off.

Also, it looks like you might want to try copying it again, since the "transparency" part seems to have disappeared...


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that, my computer kind of fritzed. 

Fixed. Thanks again.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I've got a simple request.

I would like these resized into 150x150 and have the outer white parts turned transparent.

    * Type of Request// Avatar
    * Size// 150x150
    * Stock// 
1)

2)

3)

Thank you in advance


----------



## G (Jun 15, 2011)

Senior transparent set
stock


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 15, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Hi, I've got a simple request.
> 
> I would like these resized into 150x150 and have the outer white parts turned transparent.
> 
> ...





V said:


> Senior transparent set
> stock



Okay.

V, do you want the polka dots removed too, or just the white parts?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 16, 2011)

*Chemistry:*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jimmy



Thank you          .


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 16, 2011)

*V:*


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Eren!  Request for a junior set, please.  As always, I leave all details to you.  :33



Thank you!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 18, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Hi Eren!  Request for a junior set, please.  As always, I leave all details to you.  :33
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Gotcha. I love your stock.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 19, 2011)

Couldn't I get a dotted border for this real quick. Will rep.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks     .


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 19, 2011)

*ShurikenGirl7:*







Sorry for cropping the sig. When I tried resizing the full image to fit the junior size limits, it turned Sasuke and Sakura's faces into white blurs with very indistinct features. Hopefully this isn't too bad of a compromise.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jun 19, 2011)

^ No worries, Eren.  I know the vertical pics are harder to squish into junior size.    (That's why I didn't request a set from the art that Dakkar did for me, but I'll be back with that one once I'm a senior member...)

Thank you for the set - looks great!  :33



Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha. I love your stock.



Thank you!  I have lots of ideas in my head, I just need an artist to make it real.  Kivi really came through for me.  :33


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Eren could you please make an avy on Sakuras ?!
I don't know if you can make some effects in the background or a trans if it catch part of the other members from the pic.
Solid tiny border, please.
Thank you in advance.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 19, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> ^ No worries, Eren.  I know the vertical pics are harder to squish into junior size.    (That's why I didn't request a set from the art that Dakkar did for me, but I'll be back with that one once I'm a senior member...)
> 
> Thank you for the set - looks great!  :33



Whew, glad to hear it!



> Thank you!  I have lots of ideas in my head, I just need an artist to make it real.  Kivi really came through for me.  :33



She certainly did. If you have any more great commissions in the future, be sure to share them with the FC!



?Rinoa? said:


> Eren could you please make an avy on Sakuras ?!
> I don't know if you can make some effects in the background or a trans if it catch part of the other members from the pic.
> Solid tiny border, please.
> Thank you in advance.
> ...



Do you have any other stocks, ?Rinoa?? Sorry, it's just that this one is really low quality and the lines aren't as smooth as it looks like they originally were. Sakura's face looks almost like she's out of focus in a photograph.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

i can do something with it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2011)

eren was right this stock was terrible

hope you like 

if you want me to do another request i will


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Do you have any other stocks, •Rinoa•? Sorry, it's just that this one is really low quality and the lines aren't as smooth as it looks like they originally were. Sakura's face looks almost like she's out of focus in a photograph.


Nah this one was the only one i got from dA and i thought Sakura really looks cute to get a new avy..

*EDIT *
I searched and found out the original one but i need to ask permission to the author since has the dA mark, if she answer to me and allow me to use her art then i'll try again with this pic if she doesn't answer or doesn't allow me to use it  i'll search for a new stock.:33


Kagura said:


> eren was right this stock was terrible
> 
> hope you like
> 
> if you want me to do another request i will


Thanks so much for giving a try... reps


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit... 

Ihave a very special request to ask you , a banner to the Team7 FC frontpage , plz...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2011)

i'll take the banner (trust me)


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

ya didn't ask for tex sooo yeah


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> Set Request Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant see it


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ya didn't ask for tex sooo yeah


Looks beautiful Kagura!!!

Thank you so much.
I'll add this right away.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 26, 2011)

For whoever thinks they can do the best job of it.

Type of Request - Set
Size - Junior
Stock - 
Border - Solid (Unless you think another kind would look better).
Text - None.
Details - I want a steampunk theme, so use browns/copper for the color. Please put some more realistic looking sprockets in the background if you can, if you can't then you can keep the ones already there (Like ones that look like the ones in here:). Get rid of the 'Steampunk Sora' text though.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2011)

I just want a solid black border around it. Thicker than the normal line border please. 150x150


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 26, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> For whoever thinks they can do the best job of it.
> 
> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Junior
> ...





Super Mike said:


> I just want a solid black border around it. Thicker than the normal line border please. 150x150



I've got you both.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 26, 2011)

*Brotha Yasuji:*





(I'm not allowed to get rid of the artist's watermark across the middle; sorry if it's a bit distracting on the avatar.)

*Super Mike:*


----------



## Distance (Jun 26, 2011)

Senior set please. 

Dotted border for avy and sig.

Add whatever you think would make it look nice.

Thank you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 26, 2011)

Distance said:


> Senior set please.
> 
> Dotted border for avy and sig.
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jun 26, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Brotha Yasuji:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cool, I knew that.

Thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Eren 

Request; Trans set
Size: Junior
Stock: 

If you could please remove the background.

Thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 27, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Hey Eren
> 
> Request; Trans set
> Size: Junior
> ...



Do you consider the background to be just the white part, or do you want the stuff behind the girl removed as well?


----------



## ℛei (Jun 27, 2011)

Remove the stuff behind her,please :33


----------



## Distance (Jun 27, 2011)

omg, where is my set I requested?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 27, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Remove the stuff behind her,please :33



Okay. 



Distance said:


> omg, where is my set I requested?



Like I mention on the first page, please be patient. I _do_ do other stuff besides just completing requests in this shop, and it hasn't even been 24 hours since your request. It will be completed within a couple of days, and probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## Distance (Jun 27, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Like I mention on the first page, please be patient. I _do_ do other stuff besides just completing requests in this shop, and it hasn't even been 24 hours since your request. It will be completed within a couple of days, and probably sooner rather than later.



It's been almost 24 hours. 

Sorry, sorry, I guess I'm being impatient. I'll wait a few days then.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> It's been almost 24 hours.
> 
> Sorry, sorry, I guess I'm being impatient. I'll wait a few days then.



Thanks. I'll try to have it done soon.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 27, 2011)

*Distance:*





I'm really sorry if you did want effects added. I spent three solid hours playing around with the stock in Photoshop and trying out different effects on it. _None_ of them looked good. The image is sort of pale, which makes it really hard to get any textures to show up without it turning out overdone and gaudy. Again, sorry!

@Reiki: I'm working on your request now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2011)

want me to try eren?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> want me to try eren?



Yes please. :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

will do later today


----------



## Distance (Jun 28, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Distance:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's good thank you. 

I'll be using this for now, and I'll come back to see if Kugara managed to get any effects on it.

+reps and cred Erendhyl!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Distance (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagura said:


>



Hmm...I'm going to hold on to this. It's a decent job nonetheless. Plus reps for you effort Kagura.


----------



## kagegak (Jun 28, 2011)

transparencyove background 
Size need to change
can you add text: Chosen one
thanks in advance and will rep 
btw should i rep the person who those my request or only owner?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 28, 2011)

Distance said:


> It's good thank you.
> 
> I'll be using this for now, and I'll come back to see if Kugara managed to get any effects on it.
> 
> +reps and cred Erendhyl!



Glad to hear you liked it!



kagegak said:


> transparencyove background
> Size need to change
> can you add text: Chosen one
> thanks in advance and will rep
> btw should i rep the person who those my request or only owner?



You rep the person who does your request--don't rep me (the owner) unless I'm that person. I'll do this request though, so you do rep me for it.

By the way, turn your sig off please.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm i'm still a worker here right?

If you find your hands to be full Eren I'll take a few.


----------



## kagegak (Jun 28, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> You rep the person who does your request--don't rep me (the owner) unless I'm that person. I'll do this request though, so you do rep me for it.
> 
> By the way, turn your sig off please.



oh sorry i always forget to turn sig off 
repped


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 28, 2011)

*Reiki:*







Tifa Lockhart said:


> Hmm i'm still a worker here right?
> 
> If you find your hands to be full Eren I'll take a few.



Yep, you still are.

I'm doing well enough now, but if I start having trouble I'll definitely let you know. At least, assuming Kagura hasn't taken care of it already. 



kagegak said:


> oh sorry i always forget to turn sig off
> repped



Thanks for editing it.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 29, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Reiki:*



 .Looks awesome.Thank you a lot Eren


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 29, 2011)

*kagegak:*



While you said that there's no need to resize, please do be aware that it's currently taller than the maximum height allowance for junior member sigs.

Also, be sure to credit me when using it!


----------



## kagegak (Jun 29, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *kagegak:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks i will credit


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

Can I get a senior sized set with


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 30, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I get a senior sized set with



Okay. Do you have any specific border you'd like or any part that you want the avatar to focus on?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

The avatar should focus on Soundwave (Guy in the middle), the border should be solid


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

Type of Request//  Set
Size// avatar: 150x200 one of Crona and one of her shadow plz, 
sig: make the height 400 instead of 500
Stock// 
Border// dotted


thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 30, 2011)

Starr said:


> Type of Request//  Set
> Size// avatar: 150x200 one of Crona and one of her shadow plz,
> sig: make the height 400 instead of 500
> Stock//
> ...



Okay. Do you want this to be a transparency, or a regular set with the background left in?


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

silly me, transparency please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 30, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*





*Starr:*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *St. Jimmy:*



I meant avy of the tall guy in the middle

Its my fault for not specifying more though , Ill start using it tomorrow


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 1, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> I meant avy of the tall guy in the middle
> 
> Its my fault for not specifying more though , Ill start using it tomorrow



Sorry! I probably should have asked you, since I was sort of uncertain too. Would you like me to redo the avatar?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2011)

Sure                         .


----------



## Anarch (Jul 1, 2011)

Transd *sig* please,cut out only the bottom text,leave the artist's signature and the text on the top.

Thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 1, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*





Anarch said:


> Transd *sig* please,cut out only the bottom text,leave the artist's signature and the text on the top.
> 
> Thanks



I'm sorry, but I really don't think I can make a transparency with that image. It fades out jaggedly, which means that I can't easily find the edges to erase. When I can find them, the pale edges also don't show up well on NF, and even using a darker skin doesn't seem like it would help much. Sorry.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *St. Jimmy:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok  thanks for the your time,anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



Transparency for a sig and an avy without borders with the watermelon. The avy must be made from the original pic.

Some other things to take in consideration:

-Erase Madara and Zetsu
-Erase those lines that are around Sasuke's head
-And if its possible, also erase the lines that are besides Sasuke's feet and also beside the watermelon.

That's all, thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 2, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An avatar of a watermelon. Interesting choice Sennin. 

I'll get to work on it.

Also, thanks for being specific this time!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 3, 2011)

*Sennin:*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Thanks! It looks great. 

Just 1 more thing: could you do an avy of the watermelon from the trans'd version please? I've realized that it would better that way.  (seems I always end up eithe rasking for more or contradicting myself )


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 4, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thanks! It looks great.
> 
> Just 1 more thing: could you do an avy of the watermelon from the trans'd version please? I've realized that it would better that way.  (seems I always end up eithe rasking for more or contradicting myself )



Please do have that worked out first next time. :sweat It wasn't that hard to add this since I still had the full-sized transparency open, but it's still sort of frustrating on my end.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Please do have that worked out first next time. :sweat It wasn't that hard to add this since I still had the full-sized transparency open, but it's still sort of frustrating on my end.



Thank you!

Yeah, from now on I am gonna think very slowly and carefully of what I want when I request next time. Promise.


----------



## Axis (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, I would like a set. 

sig:
stock:
just reduce its size and maybe add some light effects if you see it fit, I trust your taste; no borders 

avy:
stock:
something simple and if it's possible to somewhat go well with my sig; whatever borders you think look good as long as it's not rounded; junior size


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 7, 2011)

Axis said:


> Hello, I would like a set.
> 
> sig:
> stock:
> ...



Alright.

Would you be fine with a transparency for the sig? Or would you prefer that I keep the background in?


----------



## Axis (Jul 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright.
> 
> Would you be fine with a transparency for the sig? Or would you prefer that I keep the background in?




I would like the background in.

And another thing. Tomorrow I'm traveling away and I may not have acces to a computer so in case I won't be able to take my set in time could you please not put it in the giveaways?   I'll take it as soon as I'll return.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 8, 2011)

Axis said:


> I would like the background in.
> 
> And another thing. Tomorrow I'm traveling away and I may not have acces to a computer so in case I won't be able to take my set in time could you please not put it in the giveaways?   I'll take it as soon as I'll return.



Of course. Don't worry; I wouldn't post your set in the giveways for a _long_ time. Since you've commented, I'll be extra sure to remember not to.

I hope you have a nice trip.


----------



## Axis (Jul 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Of course. Don't worry; I wouldn't post your set in the giveways for a _long_ time. Since you've commented, I'll be extra sure to remember not to.
> 
> I hope you have a nice trip.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 9, 2011)

*Axis:*


----------



## britata348 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello, I have a transparent set request  Junior size.



 Could I have 2 avatars, one of the boy and one of the girl


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 9, 2011)

^ I'll take this one. :3


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _britata348_


----------



## britata348 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## britata348 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, there's a spot that's not transparent between the braid and her back, could that be fixed  Sorry :sweat


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 9, 2011)

I must of not seen it. 

Okay one sec.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










How's that?


----------



## britata348 (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## urca (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this shop still kickin it?i loved the stuff i got back then,i'd like to request a new one .
Request type : Set
Size:The one for normal members (im not sure,but i think its Junior,sorry for my bad english )
Stock: 
Border : Solid.
Text : none
Details : About the set,i dont want it transparent,i want you to edit the picture,you know what i mean .
as for the style,i'll leave it to you,but i like it a lil bit dark,maybe a lil bit bronze colored.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

OMG LAW 

i want to do this


----------



## urca (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:
			
		

> OMG LAW
> 
> i want to do this


i have no probs whoever works with it,but do you work here?:33
(i've seen your work too,you're very good)
as long as Erendhyl agrees,i have no probs :33.
(i'll rep both of you by the way).


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah i wok here i used to be kazehana XD


----------



## urca (Jul 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> yeah i wok here i used to be kazehana XD


 
so you work here?all right then,im countin on ya :33.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 16, 2011)

urca said:


> i have no probs whoever works with it,but do you work here?:33
> (i've seen your work too,you're very good)
> as long as Erendhyl agrees,i have no probs :33.
> (i'll rep both of you by the way).



Yep, I'm fine with it; like Kagura said, she works here.

Also, you don't have to rep me unless I'm the one who makes your set.


----------



## urca (Jul 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Yep, I'm fine with it; like Kagura said, she works here.
> 
> Also, you don't have to rep me unless I'm the one who makes your set.


its not about repping you for doing it or not,its more about the fact that i like this shop's work enough to rep everyone who works at it,no more no less .
all right Kagura,im counting on you for my set,:33.


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG IM JIZZING 
TAKING TAKING TAKING TAKING TAKING TAKING TAKING TAKING TAKING 
wow seriously,i cant describe how awesome this is,thanks Kagura :33


----------



## Kryptic (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Erendhyl :33 Haven't seen you in a whiile or anybody really- hopefully you're still taking requests?

Requesting Senior sized Avi please :33

Dotted Border, avi around mostly the girl's head and stuff
And any effects you can add =) Thanks!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2011)

KrypticKiss said:


> Hey Erendhyl :33 Haven't seen you in a whiile or anybody really- hopefully you're still taking requests?
> 
> Requesting Senior sized Avi please :33
> 
> ...



Yep, I'm still doing requests. Gotcha KrypticKiss.


----------



## Cero Barrage (Jul 19, 2011)

requested : Set plz
Size : junior
Stock : 
Effects : Try to keep as much glow around her as possible plz ^^ just some nice warm colors

Text: I'm so sorry Scott
Border : Solid bright, maybe yellow or crimson if it looks good


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 19, 2011)

^ i'll take this one.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cero Barrage_


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 19, 2011)

*KrypticKiss:*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2011)

Can I get a senior sized Avatar with 
And a senior sized sig with


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 19, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I get a senior sized Avatar with
> And a senior sized sig with



i'll take this            .


----------



## Cero Barrage (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you wearing now ^^

---> nvm im retarded XD


----------



## wes (Jul 20, 2011)

Request type : Transparency 
Size: Senior 
Stock: 
Border : None
Text : None

Details: what shes leaning on with her left hand can you keep that in so the hand doesnt look weird in that position?


sankyuu


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

doing jimmys tomorrow


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 20, 2011)

Jonathan Reis said:


> Request type : Transparency
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border : None
> ...



Will do, but how much do you want me to keep in around her hand? It looks like whatever that thing is extends back pretty far, and I want to make sure that I'm not leaving in so much that the transparency starts to look lame.

Also, is this a set request or just a sig?


----------



## wes (Jul 20, 2011)

just the part where her palm is on and the headphones

also a set jeez i forget everything


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 20, 2011)

*Jonathan Reis:*


----------



## wes (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you i like it


----------



## Ace (Jul 21, 2011)

Request Set 

Stock: 

Text: Crazy Fan Girls.

Details: Do not want Transparent


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Request Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I'll take this one as well :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

jimmy





makofangirl


----------



## Ace (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> makofangirl



This is awesome.  I'm gonna have to spread fast!!! Thanks again. :33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> jimmy



Thank you


----------



## Oceania (Jul 21, 2011)

Can ya make an ava for me please?


Size: 150x150

border: dotted

Effects: umm can u use effects that go with the green please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 21, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Can ya make an ava for me please?
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Will do, but are you sure that you want it to be 150x150? You're still a junior member, according to your post count, and the avatar size limit for junior members is 125 pixels by 125 pixels.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Set request.



Hows the quality? I hope its good enough to work with.

Make it look cool. Make sure your choices compliment the original work. 

Senior sized ava that just barely fits in both their faces.

Love and rep will be given.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

nvm u requested the same thing from Kelsey


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagura said:


> nvm u requested the same thing from Kelsey



i knew i forgot something
_/delete request for kelsey_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2011)

ok now i will do


----------



## Oceania (Jul 22, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Will do, but are you sure that you want it to be 150x150? You're still a junior member, according to your post count, and the avatar size limit for junior members is 125 pixels by 125 pixels.



125x125 is prefectly fine!!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 22, 2011)

*FormerAbyssalone:*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2011)

doing noops tomorrow


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2011)

appreciated


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2011)

noops





the quality was bad soo it was difficult


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like a transparency for a sig from this and an avy with Naruto's face, with no borders. And the avy must be made from the original pic.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 26, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a transparency for a sig from this and an avy with Naruto's face, with no borders. And the avy must be made from the original pic.



Gotcha Sennin.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 27, 2011)

*Sennin:*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Great job! Just like I wanted it. 

Thank you!


----------



## xfucktheglasses (Aug 1, 2011)

Ohhi~

*Type of Request: Set.
*Size: Junior.
*Stock: 
*Border: None.
*Text:  None.
*Details: Can the sig be transparent, and ava be Kiba's... head, please. (:


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

xfucktheglasses said:


> Ohhi~
> 
> *Type of Request: Set.
> *Size: Junior.
> ...



mind if you get another stock 

and that was originally a SasuNarru stock ~ 

when you find a better stock i will gladly take it i kind of have a thing for SK


----------



## xfucktheglasses (Aug 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mind if you get another stock
> 
> and that was originally a SasuNarru stock ~
> 
> when you find a better stock i will gladly take it i kind of have a thing for SK



SasuNaru? Oh, how interesting; I didn't know that, as I found the picture as SasuKiba. But, sure!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2011)

much better will do and sig off ~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 2, 2011)

Senior sized please


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 2, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Senior sized please



Gotcha.

Would a transparency be alright for the sig? (Something tells me that I ask that question an awful lot...)


----------



## Hidan (Aug 2, 2011)

Make it transparent please ^_^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 2, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Would a transparency be alright for the sig? (Something tells me that I ask that question an awful lot...)



Yeah that would be fine


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

x


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a request. A senior set.

Dotted border would be nice, also if you can add the logo to the sig in some way it would be awesome, if it doesn't work because of colors or something, it's fine. Thanks a lot. :ho


*Spoiler*: _set from this_


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

will do ~         .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

unless eren you want to do it?????


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, you can go ahead Kagura. But thanks for asking. 



Hidan said:


> Make it transparent please ^_^



Um, this image actually isn't very good for doing a transparency. It's too small for me to be able to do a lot of the precise details, and small parts like the high heels on the shoes wouldn't come out looking right. Do you have any other image you'd like to use as stock?


----------



## Hidan (Aug 3, 2011)

So my request is to get this pic transparent, hope its a reasonable quality. I want you to cut me and the boy + the bench(without the rocks that its put to)and please if you can, make transparent the spots that has grass between every plank of wood.


I hope this time it works ^_^.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hidan said:


> So my request is to get this pic transparent, hope its a reasonable quality. I want you to cut me and the boy + the bench(without the rocks that its put to)and please if you can, make transparent the spots that has grass between every plank of wood.
> 
> 
> I hope this time it works ^_^.



Sorry, but that picture is awful quality. It's blurry, and the edges are uneven enough that I'd have to trim off parts of your selection to avoid keeping a ring of background around it.

Photographs in general don't make good transparencies. The backgrounds don't neatly separate from the foreground (not even if you're using a _really_ shallow depth of field), and there are lots of little details about humans that look bad on a transparency. For example, the way fabric bends and flows rather than clinging exactly to your skin. In a regular photograph that looks natural, but in a transparency it looks like a mistake in the erasing, and yet it can't be eliminated either.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 3, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*


----------



## Kryptic (Aug 3, 2011)

hey erendhyl, can you make me a senior sized set with ?

Dotted borders, and any effects you can add :33 Thank you!


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 3, 2011)

Kryptic said:


> hey erendhyl, can you make me a senior sized set with ?
> 
> Dotted borders, and any effects you can add :33 Thank you!



Gotcha.  Do you want the avy to focus on the girl or the tiger?


----------



## Kryptic (Aug 3, 2011)

Girl please ^^


----------



## Ace (Aug 5, 2011)

Transparent Set. 

Stock:

Details. Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kryptic:
*





I can take the text out (or change what it says) if you'd like, but I thought it would be nice to put in there.



StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Transparent Set.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Details. Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura please.



Are you absolutely sure? Naruto's collar becomes white-on-a-white-background in places, and so that makes it difficult to trans. I probably _can_ do something, but I'm not entirely sure how it will turn out, so I wanted to check with you first.

Also, if you say yes, do you want me to keep the squiggly emotion line beside Sakura?


----------



## Ace (Aug 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Are you absolutely sure? Naruto's collar becomes white-on-a-white-background in places, and so that makes it difficult to trans. I probably _can_ do something, but I'm not entirely sure how it will turn out, so I wanted to check with you first.
> 
> Also, if you say yes, do you want me to keep the squiggly emotion line beside Sakura?



Yeah I was looking at that myself.  

Sure go for it.  And yeah I would like the emoticon line. ^_^


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2011)

hey Eren, can I get just a transparency?


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 5, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Yeah I was looking at that myself.
> 
> Sure go for it.  And yeah I would like the emoticon line. ^_^



Okay, just as long as you're sure.



Starr said:


> hey Eren, can I get just a transparency?



Will do Starr.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2011)

* Type of Request: Set
    * Size: Junior 
    * Stock: 
    * Border: None(keep the original one in the sig though)
    * Text:/
    * Details: Avy focus on Sakura's face.Resize the sig's width to 450.I'll leave the rest to your imagination.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 6, 2011)

i'll do it since i can see it 

will do yours and kizus tomorrow (have to do my shop first )


----------



## River Song (Aug 6, 2011)

Type of Request// Set
Size// Senior
Stock// 
Border// Something to make it look mysterious, your choice
Text// Dramione~ Forbidden Love
Details// A kind of mysterious look, could the text be in a blood red and in an elogant or bloody font. Also could the Avy be on Hermione's face 

Thankees in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 7, 2011)

*Starr:*



*StonedTheGoodWay:*







Paper Person said:


> Type of Request// Set
> Size// Senior
> Stock//
> Border// Something to make it look mysterious, your choice
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Har


----------



## Hariti (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you I love it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 7, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *StonedTheGoodWay:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay!  That came out perfect. Will wear soon.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kizaru:*


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 8, 2011)

*Paper Person:*


----------



## River Song (Aug 8, 2011)

.....AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! I love it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

set request.



text- DemonSoulNova
text 2- Berserker Status

effects like the two pics depicted below in spoilers.






border- yes. 

tyvm


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2011)

^ i'll see what i can do ~


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks, still 24'd, rep u tomorrow


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like an avy with Pain's face, with no borders. The avy must be made from the original pic and lastly a transparency from this pic for a sig, with an avy made from the original pic too (just in case):



Thanks.


----------



## Brie (Aug 15, 2011)

Request for anyone who's available

Type of Request: Signature
 Size: Junior
 Stock:   
 Border:I'd like a sort of faded out feel at the edges. If that is not possible then just a solid border is fine.
Details: I'll just leave it in your capable hands . I'd like it have that kind of ethereal feeling to it, with the colors more defined than they are in the original pic.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2011)

^ I'll see what i can do ~


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 15, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, here you go:


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

*Worker*: _*Erendhyl*_
*Request Type*: Transparency Avatar.
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Anything not Dotted is fine
*Effects*: Absoloutly nothing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sure, here you go:



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Erendhyl again" 

Keep an eye out for your rep. ?Gracias!


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 15, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Worker*: _*Erendhyl*_
> *Request Type*: Transparency Avatar.
> *Size*: Senior
> *Stock*:
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

Perfect job ! and fast ! thanks a lot + rep


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I have a senior sized set with 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 18, 2011)

*Worker*: Erendhyl
*Request Type*: Transparency Avatar and Transparency Signature
*Size*: i want one set at Senior Size and one for Junior,since i havent loaded you up with effects i believe that its ok ^^.
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Anything not Dotted is fine.On the signature no border is needed.
*Effects*: Nothing again.

Also if it is possible i would like you to make 1 avatar without border.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I have a senior sized set with
> 
> Thanks in advance





Necessary Evil said:


> *Worker*: Erendhyl
> *Request Type*: Transparency Avatar and Transparency Signature
> *Size*: i want one set at Senior Size and one for Junior,since i havent loaded you up with effects i believe that its ok ^^.
> *Stock*:
> ...



Will do both of these.

@Necessary Evil: Yes, making senior and junior versions of a transparency isn't so bad. It's only when I've added detailed effects (which blur when resized) that making both versions becomes a problem.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*




*Necessary Evil:*









Nesha said:


> I would like this trans-ed and resized for a senior set, plox?
> 
> Here's the stock[sp]cut for image limit, sorry[/sp]



Sorry, but that image wouldn't work well for a transparency. The border becomes black-on-black in places, and Renji would probably come out looking strange too because of the irregular shape of his coat. Wrinkles in the outline of the coat look realistic and good on an image with a background, but in a transparency they look odd.

Again, sorry!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot mate + Rep.I will credit when i wear


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

@Necessary Evil: In regards to your VM, it's fine to let someone else use the junior sized version as long as they provide rep and credit for it.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 18, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sorry, but that image wouldn't work well for a transparency. The border becomes black-on-black in places, and Renji would probably come out looking strange too because of the irregular shape of his coat. Wrinkles in the outline of the coat look realistic and good on an image with a background, but in a transparency they look odd.
> 
> Again, sorry!



Okay then.

Well how about either of these? I don't know much about this stuff, so whichever one you feel is best, I would like it trans-ed and resized for a senior set, please?


*Spoiler*: __ 







The last one's my personal fave, though.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Okay then.
> 
> Well how about either of these? I don't know much about this stuff, so whichever one you feel is best, I would like it trans-ed and resized for a senior set, please?
> 
> ...



Those images are all fine. I think I'll pick the first one, since he isn't wearing the furry collar in that one. The collar looks like it would be annoying to work with, though not impossible.

The general rule is that I have to be able to clearly see the edges of whatever you want cut out. If they're hard to see in the stock, then they're hard to find when I'm trying to erase the background, and so I can't make a transparency. It also helps when the subject has a thin black outline around it, like in the image that St. Jimmy posted earlier.


----------



## Joker J (Aug 18, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> @Necessary Evil: In regards to your VM, it's fine to let someone else use the junior sized version as long as they provide rep and credit for it.



Thank you for the set! will credit/rep.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Thank you for the set! will credit/rep.



Turn off your signature please. But I'm really glad you like it!


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

*Nesha:*


----------



## Joker J (Aug 18, 2011)

Did it thank you again!


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 18, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Nesha:*
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2011)

Type of Request// Trans Sig
Size// Senior. 
Stock//  
Border// None
Text// If you can can you keep the "WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT"
Details// None

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2011)

WWWYKI said:


> Type of Request// Trans Sig
> Size// Senior.
> Stock//
> Border// None
> ...



Gotcha. It probably will take me a while to do this though, since I'm going out of town this weekend. I hope that's still alright.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha. It probably will take me a while to do this though, since I'm going out of town this weekend. I hope that's still alright.



Yea thats cool, enjoy your weekend


----------



## Brie (Aug 20, 2011)

Brie said:


> Request for anyone who's available
> 
> Type of Request: Signature
> Size: Junior
> ...



Ah, I feel bad about this [seeing as I suspect most of you are busy, and all and I shouldn't harry you], but if there is a problem with the request then I won't insist you finish. It's perfectly fine if you want to drop it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 23, 2011)

*WWWYKI:*



Also, please turn off your sig!



Brie said:


> Ah, I feel bad about this [seeing as I suspect most of you are busy, and all and I shouldn't harry you], but if there is a problem with the request then I won't insist you finish. It's perfectly fine if you want to drop it.



It's Kagura who picked up your request, but I haven't seen her around this shop for a while. Since it _has_ been a while since you made your request, I don't think it would be rude to PM or VM her about it in case she's just forgotten.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

*Worker*: Erendhyl
*Request Type*: Transparency Avatar and Transparency Signature
*Size*: Senior Size 
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Anything not Dotted is fine.On the signature no border is needed.
*Effects*: Nothing.

Also if it is possible i would like you to make 1 avatar without border.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 24, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Worker*: Erendhyl
> *Request Type*: Transparency Avatar and Transparency Signature
> *Size*: Senior Size
> *Stock*:
> ...



Sorry for taking so long to reply to your VM. I was feeling really lazy the past few days. 

Anyway, will do.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 26, 2011)

*Necessary Evil:*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2011)

Can I get an avy with  and a sig with 

And yes a transparency would be fine for the sig... And thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 29, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I get an avy with  and a sig with
> 
> And yes a transparency would be fine for the sig... And thanks in advance



Of course, and thank you for specifying that. It's really helpful to me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 29, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, now I need to spread


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Request set to Eren , please.

Avatar : solid tiny borders
Sig: please could you cut off the frames? 
Effects: up to you..i usually prefer soft ones.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 30, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set to Eren , please.
> 
> Avatar : solid tiny borders
> Sig: please could you cut off the frames?
> ...



Alright. Since the frame includes an artist's signature (in this case, I'm assuming the person who colored the panel), you'll have to credit that person in your sig as well. Unless you have permission to not do that, of course.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Alright. Since the frame includes an artist's signature (in this case, I'm assuming the person who colored the panel), you'll have to credit that person in your sig as well. Unless you have permission to not do that, of course.


Yes i have and i can send you the permission by PM Eren.:33
I sent a note to the artist, when a fanart has a signature i always ask the permission to the artist.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 30, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Yes i have and i can send you the permission by PM Eren.:33
> I sent a note to the artist, when a fanart has a signature i always ask the permission to the artist.



No need to send the PM, I trust you. 

That's good to know for future requests.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> No need to send the PM, I trust you.
> 
> That's good to know for future requests.



Thank you for the vote of confidence Eren.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 2, 2011)

?Rinoa? said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence Eren.



Of course. I can't imagine you ever trying to cheat someone else of credit. You're too nice a person and you care too much about other people; of course you have my confidence. 

Your set:





I'm sorry about the avatar's composition, but the image was so short that it was hard to make a square avy out of it.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 2, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Of course. I can't imagine you ever trying to cheat someone else of credit. You're too nice a person and you care too much about other people; of course you have my confidence.
> 
> Your set:
> 
> ...



I love it Eren,  badass pinky!!

Beautiful work, thank you so much. +reps


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 6, 2011)

A trans is fine if your wondering


----------



## Brie (Sep 6, 2011)

Request: A set [Make them both trans if you can..]

Avy Stock: 



Sig Stock:



If you can't make them _both_ trans I'll settle for just a trans sig and ordinary avy.

[P.S. If the sig is too big as it is you're welcome to cut it down to size. ]


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 6, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> A trans is fine if your wondering



Ooh, interesting stock. I'm not sure if I can make a regular transparency (since there are a lot of pencil-thin lines to it, which don't show up well in transparencies), but I do think I have an idea. Hopefully it will turn out well in practice, and if not this still looks like a good stock to work with in other ways.



Brie said:


> Request: A set [Make them both trans if you can..]
> 
> Avy Stock:
> 
> ...



Okay. As a heads up though, I'll most likely have to crop the copyright statement out of the avatar, due to junior size constraints. In that case, you'll have to include it in your signature.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok... Cant wait


----------



## Brie (Sep 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Okay. As a heads up though, I'll most likely have to crop the copyright statement out of the avatar, due to junior size constraints. In that case, you'll have to include it in your signature.



I'll make sure to.

Thanks again.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

*Worker*: _*Erendhyl*_
*Request Type*: _Transparency *Set*._
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Border*: I want 2 avatars 1 with no border and one with a normal one.
*Effects*:Try to put effects that are simillar to the ones i have as my profile picture at my . And of course emphasize for the sharingan to show.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 10, 2011)

*Brie:*







Necessary Evil said:


> *Worker*: _*Erendhyl*_
> *Request Type*: _Transparency *Set*._
> *Size*: Senior
> *Stock*:
> ...



Sorry, but that image doesn't work well for a transparency. There are parts of it where the white becomes part of the image itself, which means that I can't find the borders to know where to erase.

I'm still working on your request St. Jimmy.


----------



## Brie (Sep 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Brie:*



Thank you! 

Will rep and cred both you and Dollmore.com!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like an avy with Kakashi's face, with no borders. The avy must be made from the original pic and lastly a transparency from this pic for a sig: 



Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2011)

hey Eren, do you know how to make gifs transparent?


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do this, but it might take longer than usual (longer than the 5 days my front page says) because I'm really busy right now. I hope that that's okay Sennin.



Starr said:


> hey Eren, do you know how to make gifs transparent?



I don't have much experience working with gifs, but wouldn't you have to make a transparency out of each separate layer? The gif details in my version of Photoshop have an option for transparency, so I'm pretty sure that it's at least possible. I've never tried it though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 13, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> I will do this, but it might take longer than usual (longer than the 5 days my front page says) because I'm really busy right now. I hope that that's okay Sennin.



Of course, I don't want pressure you and RL is important.  Thankfully patience is my virtue.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 14, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*

My idea for your set sadly didn't work out as planned. I wanted to try leaving the top untouched, like a solid sig, but having the bottom transparent as though it's blossoming out of the picture... but, in practice, that just wound up looking like an incomplete transparency.





Again, I'm really sorry for taking so long on it. :sweat


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2011)

request type: transparency
stock: 
if you can, leave their shadow & no resize :33

whenever you can, no rush dear.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 15, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *St. Jimmy:*
> 
> My idea for your set sadly didn't work out as planned. I wanted to try leaving the top untouched, like a solid sig, but having the bottom transparent as though it's blossoming out of the picture... but, in practice, that just wound up looking like an incomplete transparency.
> 
> ...



It still looks ba... Thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 15, 2011)

I can request...right..? 

*Type of Request//* Transparency set.
*Size//* Junior.
*Stock//* 
*Border//* Dotted and a no border version. :33
*Text//* None.
*Details//* I only want the girl and that black haired guy. :33
I know that some details are over the scythe, but please don't mind them.. I can redraw them myself. XD

Thank you in advance...:33


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sennin:*







Starr said:


> request type: transparency
> stock:
> if you can, leave their shadow & no resize :33
> 
> whenever you can, no rush dear.





Tsukuyo said:


> I can request...right..?
> 
> *Type of Request//* Transparency set.
> *Size//* Junior.
> ...



Okay, I've got you both. Thanks for being so considerate too, Starr.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Thank you Eren! Just like I wanted it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 18, 2011)

*Starr:*



*Tsukuyo:*


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Tsukuyo:*



OMG OMG OMG OMG.
So awesomely done ~



I'm sorry that's just squealing and fangirling, but this is really epic, OMG.


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Starr:*



looks perfect, thank you


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 19, 2011)

*Request!*

Type of Request//Signature
Size// Junior 
Stock// 
Border// Semi-rounded
Text// The Outsiders 
Details// Can you make the sig very crispy and retro style.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 20, 2011)

Wheeler said:


> Type of Request//Signature
> Size// Junior
> Stock//
> Border// Semi-rounded
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Brie (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello, back again!  

Type of Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock:



I'd like a set from this image, but a transparency for the sig and a regular avy focusing on the sky not the girl.

You can be creative on the borders and effects, I don't mind.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 22, 2011)

*Wheeler:*





Brie said:


> Hello, back again!
> 
> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 22, 2011)

*Brie:*


----------



## Brie (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks so much! 

Will rep and cred accordingly! pek


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 24, 2011)

I love it. It's beautiful


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

* Type of Request// Sig

    * Size// Senior

    * Stock// 

    * Border// Any

    * Text// None

    * Details// Whatever you can do will be fine.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 25, 2011)

Vice said:


> * Type of Request// Sig
> 
> * Size// Senior
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Kryptic (Sep 25, 2011)

hi eren :33

request: 
Senior sized, dotted borders, avi on the girl's face, and any affects that you can add :33 thank you!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2011)

Can I get a set with 
And 

A trans is fine btw


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 26, 2011)

Kryptic said:


> hi eren :33
> 
> request:
> Senior sized, dotted borders, avi on the girl's face, and any affects that you can add :33 thank you!



I got an error (hotlinking) message when I tried to click on the link. Do you have a different link? :sweat



St. Jimmy said:


> Can I get a set with
> And
> 
> A trans is fine btw



Sure.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 26, 2011)

The stock Kryptic wanted:


:33


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 26, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> The stock Kryptic wanted:
> 
> 
> :33



Thankies Tsukuyo. 

Beautiful stock Kryptic! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kryptic (Sep 26, 2011)

np and thanks  sorry i got on too  late ^^


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 26, 2011)

Kryptic said:


> np and thanks  sorry i got on too  late ^^



No problem. 

Your set:





*Vice:*



*St. Jimmy:*


----------



## Vice (Sep 26, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Vice:*



Thank you!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 27, 2011)

Not to seem like a pain in the ass but could you trans the avy aswell?


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 27, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Not to seem like a pain in the ass but could you trans the avy aswell?



Don't worry, it's not a pain at all. Here you go:


----------



## Brie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello~! I'm back. 

Request: Set
Stock:



Size: Junior

I'd like the sig to be a transparency with a border around. [By transparency I mean cut out the background in between the individual 'polaroids', so that it looks like actual photos are falling.]

[You can cut out the whiteness and the page number at the end. It's a download from an artbook, you see. ]

[And of course I'll credit kisuki.net as well.]

Can you make the ava focus on the person on the top right? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 4, 2011)

Brie said:


> Hello~! I'm back.
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Will do!

Do you want the avatar to focus on the entirety of the top right photo (with the writing and whatnot), or just on the person in it?


----------



## Brie (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm..the entirety of the photo [if it will fit > _ < ''].

Thanks again.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 6, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior.
Stock -  It's a render, hope that's okay.
Border - semi rounded
Text - none
Details - Anything that looks good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 6, 2011)

Type of Request-Avatar
Size- Senior
Stock- 
Border- Dotted
Details- I want the avatar to focus on Roy mustang (guy in the middle)
Effects- something fiery if that makes sense lol (but not too bright)

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 6, 2011)

spectre991 said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Senior.
> Stock -  It's a render, hope that's okay.
> Border - semi rounded
> ...





Santoryu said:


> Type of Request-Avatar
> Size- Senior
> Stock-
> Border- Dotted
> ...



I've got both of your requests as well.

Please turn off your sig though, Santoryu.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 6, 2011)

*Request*

Type of Request: Set
Size: junior
Stock: 
Border: semi-rounded
Effects: Can you make it lively and delightful colors?


----------



## River Song (Oct 7, 2011)

Type of Request// Set
Size// Senior
Stock// 
Border// Rounded
Text// Lady Gaga
          I'm a free bitch baby.   
Details// Up to you


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 7, 2011)

*Brie:*







Sorry, it turned out that I couldn't get the full photo in the avatar because of its angle. Hopefully this is still alright though.

*Santoryu:*





Wheeler said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: junior
> Stock:
> Border: semi-rounded
> Effects: Can you make it lively and delightful colors?





River Song said:


> Type of Request// Set
> Size// Senior
> Stock//
> Border// Rounded
> ...



Okay, I've got both of these.

I'm still working on yours spectre991; it just took a little longer than the others' because of the effects.


----------



## Brie (Oct 7, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Brie:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's brilliant! 

Thank you, oh so much! 
Will rep and cred now!


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Santoryu:*



Thanks, Eren.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 8, 2011)

Set Request. Size: Senior. Border: Bold Line. 
Avatar:

Face of Knuckle Bain. Make the bottom cut happen at his chin. Keep the word bubble in there. No effects please.
Signature:

Right panel. Cut out the left side. No effects please

Thank you very much


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 8, 2011)

*spectre991:*







Hawkeyes said:


> Set Request. Size: Senior. Border: Bold Line.
> Avatar:
> 
> Face of Knuckle Bain. Make the bottom cut happen at his chin. Keep the word bubble in there. No effects please.
> ...




(Please tell me if that wasn't the right guy and I'll redo the avy. I only read part of HunterXHunter, so I don't know who most of the characters are. I guessed based on your instruction to keep the word bubble in.)



Sorry Wheeler and River Song; like with spectre991 yesterday, I did Hawkeyes' request before yours because it was very quick. I _am_ still working on yours though.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *spectre991:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's brilliant. Totally love it!


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 8, 2011)

Set

Size: 150x200 For Ava, 420x180 sig
Stock: 
Border: Black
Text: none
Details: I realise it will probably be very hard to work with that stock coz izs black and white and all try to make it a lil bit lighter and lets say add some life in it o.o


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 8, 2011)

Type of Request// Trans Set
Size// 150x150 for avi, 490x270 for sig
Stock// 
Border// None 
Text// None
Details// erm...nothing I guess...since it is a trans set request xD


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 8, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Type of Request// Trans Set
> Size// 150x150 for avi, 490x270 for sig
> Stock//
> Border// None
> ...



Er, I can do this request, but the dimensions you've given for the sig won't work out. Resizing it to the width you've given makes the image taller than you'd like (311 pixels tall), while resizing to the height makes it substantially narrower (425 pixels wide). Do you have a preference for either of those?



Kaijin said:


> Set
> 
> Size: 150x200 For Ava, 420x180 sig
> Stock:
> ...



Okay, I've got you both.

*

Since I haven't used that symbol very often, I'd like to clarify that it means *no more requests* until I've finished working on the four I currently have. Sorry for any inconvenience.​


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 8, 2011)

hmm the image is 630x400 [after zooming in?] how about using the dimensions 500x300? or will it look stupid xD


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 8, 2011)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> hmm the image is 630x400 [after zooming in?] how about using the dimensions 500x300? or will it look stupid xD



500 pixels is taller than the sig size limits for junior members, which is 400 pixels. (Sorry, I just now checked your post count and realized that, so your original size wouldn't have worked anyway.) You wouldn't be able to wear it.

How about 389x270? It's not _too_ small in Photoshop, and it's within the size limits while keeping one of the dimensions you originally wanted. I cropped some of the white out on the sides, since that would just become transparent anyway.


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 8, 2011)

ah, I probably didn't mention that I want to use the set on another forum xD

that's why I gave you custom dimensions for the avi/sig.

so the limits don't really matter since I won't be wearing the set here. If you're still unable to do the request, then nevermind. It's alright~


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *spectre991:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the quick work. Yes, it was the right face, and take your time with HXH, never know when Togashi will go on another hiatus. I credited your work by putting a link to your store in my signature.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like an avy with Sakura's face, with no borders. The avy must be made from the original pic and lastly a transparency from this pic for a sig and also an avy with Sakura's face, with no borders as well and made from the original pic too: 



Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 10, 2011)

*Wheeler:*







*River Song:*







Dark_Ninja_X said:


> ah, I probably didn't mention that I want to use the set on another forum xD
> 
> that's why I gave you custom dimensions for the avi/sig.
> 
> so the limits don't really matter since I won't be wearing the set here. If you're still unable to do the request, then nevermind. It's alright~



Oh, if you're not using it for NF then that changes things. ^^

Er, how about 500x317? 300 clips off the tops of their heads.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:sweat Er, sorry Sennin:



Erendhyl said:


> *
> 
> Since I haven't used that symbol very often, I'd like to clarify that it means *no more requests* until I've finished working on the four I currently have. Sorry for any inconvenience.​



I'm kind of swamped right now.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh I see.  Okay then I'll just have to be patient. Let me know when it'll be done. ^^


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 11, 2011)

> Er, how about 500x317? 300 clips off the tops of their heads.



that's fine with me~

also, could the avi be of the guy who's 2nd from the left? thanks. =3

solid border for the avi too.

sorry for the trouble, I say all this stuff after the actual request xD


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2011)

type: transparency
size: leave it as is
stock: 

whenever you are able too, no rush..thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 13, 2011)

*Dark_Ninja_X:*





*Kaijin:*





I actually thought that this stock was simplistically beautiful as it was, and since it had texture already I didn't think that it needed more effects. (I also really liked how her eye and tattoo were the only bits of color, and so that severely limited what I could have done.) I lightened it as you requested though.



Starr said:


> type: transparency
> size: leave it as is
> stock:
> 
> whenever you are able too, no rush..thanks



Okay. I've got both your and Sennin's requests.


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks very much! +repped. :33


----------



## ℛei (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Eren 

request: trans set
size: junior
stock: 
avi: on Nezumi

Please also remove the text :33.Thank you <3

take your time.I'll be patient.


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 14, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Dark_Ninja_X:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome tyvm  and yeah the stock is simply beautiful 

+Rep'd and will cred when using


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 14, 2011)

*Starr:*





Reiki said:


> Hello Eren
> 
> request: trans set
> size: junior
> ...



Always so naughty Reiki. 

Will do!


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2011)

wonderful, thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 14, 2011)

*Sennin:*





*Reiki:*


----------



## ℛei (Oct 15, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Always so naughty Reiki.
> 
> Will do!


Sorry,i cant help it 

Damn...youre fast.Love the set.Repped and will wear it soon *im on phone right now*

THANKS


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Thank you very much Eren!  Let me see if I can rep you...

Nope sorry I can't, let me spread it a bit and I'll rep you ASAP. Still, thank you. ^_^


----------



## Brie (Oct 18, 2011)

And I return.

I guess I just love your shop that much! 
-=-=-=-=-=-

Request: Set [more specifically a regular avy and a trans sig]

Avy Stock:



Sig Stocks:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'd like you to trans both these images and combine them somehow.
[Hope I'm not being unreasonable. > __ <'']

Size: Junior.
Effects: Entirely up to you.
Borders: A regular one for the avy [with colors that match the image, if possible? perhaps blue and yellow?], none for the sig.

If there's a problem don't hesitate to say anything.


----------



## XoxLilithxoX (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello! This is my first request for anything, and so I thank you in advance. 

Type of Request: Set.
Size: Junior.
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you.
Border: None.
Text: None.
Details: I would love for both to be transparent, if that's possible. If not, I'll just have it the way that's most convenient for you. :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 20, 2011)

Brie said:


> And I return.
> 
> I guess I just love your shop that much!
> -=-=-=-=-=-
> ...





XoxLilithxoX said:


> Hello! This is my first request for anything, and so I thank you in advance.
> 
> Type of Request: Set.
> Size: Junior.
> ...



That's not unreasonable Brie. I've got you both.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 21, 2011)

*Brie:*





*XoxLilithxoX:*


----------



## XoxLilithxoX (Oct 21, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *XoxLilithxoX:*



 It looks amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## Brie (Oct 22, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Brie:*



Beautiful as always.

Rep and cred's on their way.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Eren - I'd like to request my first senior set, please.  Can you do something cute with this?  :33


No hurry - I'm sure you're busy with your studies.  Thank You!  :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 27, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Hi Eren - I'd like to request my first senior set, please.  Can you do something cute with this?  :33
> 
> 
> No hurry - I'm sure you're busy with your studies.  Thank You!  :33



Congratulations on hitting senior membership!  I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks!    I've had quite the experience rolling around NF.   

If that pic doesn't work well, I can always choose another.  :33


----------



## Hana (Oct 27, 2011)

Type of Request//  set 
Size// senior
Stock// 
Border// dotted if a border is needed
Text// no text
Details// simple and clean. minimal effects.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 28, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Thanks!    I've had quite the experience rolling around NF.
> 
> If that pic doesn't work well, I can always choose another.  :33



It disappeared today, and I didn't download it last night... Do you think you could repost it please? :sweat



Hana said:


> Type of Request//  set
> Size// senior
> Stock//
> Border// dotted if a border is needed
> ...



Sure.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 28, 2011)

You can't see the stock...? Strange..


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 28, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> You can't see the stock...? Strange..



Now I can. Apparently it's blinking in and out for me...

Anyway, thanks Tsukuyo.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 30, 2011)

Hero Eren 

Request: trans set
Size: junior
Stock: 

I wanna sig and avi on both if it's possible.If not make just on Karui.Please and  thanks


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 30, 2011)

*Hana:*









Reiki said:


> Hero Eren
> 
> Request: trans set
> Size: junior
> ...



I'll make the sig focus on both, but I think I'll just have Karui in the avy so that I don't have to shrink her too much and lose the amazing detail. Great stock choice Reiki, I just hope that I can do the image justice.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 150, 150 x 200
Sig: 500 x 500 or 400 x 400
Profile Pic: 170 x 170 of the Samurai Kabuto
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 31, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avy: 150 x 150, 150 x 200
> Sig: 500 x 500 or 400 x 400
> Profile Pic: 170 x 170 of the Samurai Kabuto
> Borders: Dotted



Okay. Do you want all of them to focus on the mask rather than the girl, or do you just want that for the profile picture?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2011)

Just the profile picture. The girl for the avy.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 1, 2011)

Erenn :33

could you make me a senior sized set with ?

Rounded borders, any halloweeny effects you can add (ignoring the fact that I'm a day late  ), and the girl's head on the avi.

Thank you :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 1, 2011)

*Reiki:*





*Roma:*







Kryptic said:


> Erenn :33
> 
> could you make me a senior sized set with ?
> 
> ...



Sure.

Also, I'm really sorry for putting off your request ShurikenGirl! I like to try doing the quickest requests first, and renders like yours are actually harder for me to work creatively on. Yours is definitely next on my list though.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Reiki:*



OMG  

Looks awesome.Thanks Eren.Will wear it soon


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Roma:*



Thanks, it's wonderful.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Also, I'm really sorry for putting off your request ShurikenGirl! I like to try doing the quickest requests first, and renders like yours are actually harder for me to work creatively on. Yours is definitely next on my list though.



No worries at all, Eren.  I'm a patient gal.  And I know I didn't choose the easiest pic... so if it doesn't work well, I can  choose another.  :33


----------



## Aleeight (Nov 2, 2011)

Eren!  

I've decided to try your shop out.  

Type of Request: Set
    Size: Junior.
    Stock: 
    Border: semi-rounded
    Text: Open Your Eyes
    Details: Lighting effects would be great, but please keep any hues neutral to match the fanart. Though, I'm not very good at figuring out what is best. 

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 2, 2011)

Can I get a senior sized set with 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 2, 2011)

*ShurikenGirl7:*






Sorry if you wanted the avatar to focus on both of them (I know that you prefer that most of the time). Their faces were too far apart to fit well into a square avatar, so I focused on Sakura since her face wasn't partially hidden by Sasuke's head.



Aleeight said:


> Eren!
> 
> I've decided to try your shop out.
> 
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Can I get a senior sized set with
> 
> Thanks in advance



Okay, I've got you both.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, I never even thought about how the avatar would work.  But it's all good.  It'll be my first time wearing an ava with Sakura as the focus.  Change is good, eh?   

The set looks great and I appreciate the extra time you put into the sig!  I'm already wearing it.  Thank you, Eren!  :33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like an avy with Raikage's face, with no borders. The avy must be made from the original pic and lastly a transparency from this pic for a sig in which I would like you to erase everyone but Naruto, Raikage and Bee 



If there are any questions about the work let me know so that we can discuss it. ^^

Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 4, 2011)

*Kryptic:*





*Aleeight:*







Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Aleeight (Nov 4, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Aleeight:*


Thank you so much! It's beautiful.


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2011)

Type: just trans.
Stock: 
No resize, and no rush dear


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello :33

Request: Set

Type: Junior

Stock: 

-could you just re-size it so it could fit in my sig(as big as possible) and avatar. 

Thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Type: just trans.
> Stock:
> No resize, and no rush dear



Will do Starr.



EpicBroFist said:


> Hello :33
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...







Please turn off your sig though when posting here.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

That was amazingly quick thank you


----------



## River Song (Nov 5, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Text: River Song
              Hello Sweetie 
Stock: 
Effects: Do what you want 

thanks in advance


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 5, 2011)

*Sennin:*





*Starr:*



Sorry if some of the white areas I've left in on their hair are actually parts of the background. The drawing style made it a little difficult to tell what was white highlight and what was white background. Hopefully it isn't too bad though.



River Song said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Text: River Song
> Hello Sweetie
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Oh this is awesome! Just one more thing that actually is my fault for not explaining it better and with time: could you separate the three of them instead of having them in the same picture?  In other words, I'd like to have sigs of Naruto, Raikage & Bee separately. And if it is only possible to give them a bigger size, only if you can.

Thank you still, you're doing a great job! :risu


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2011)

set please, senior.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 5, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Oh this is awesome! Just one more thing that actually is my fault for not explaining it better and with time: could you separate the three of them instead of having them in the same picture?  In other words, I'd like to have sigs of Naruto, Raikage & Bee separately. And if it is only possible to give them a bigger size, only if you can.
> 
> Thank you still, you're doing a great job! :risu



Next time, please specify that in advance.  I do transparencies differently based on how much I'm going to have to resize them, and so the work I've done doesn't work well with those larger sizes.









Goova said:


> set please, senior.



Gotcha.


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Starr:*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if some of the white areas I've left in on their hair are actually parts of the background. The drawing style made it a little difficult to tell what was white highlight and what was white background. Hopefully it isn't too bad though.



looks great, thank you


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Next time, please specify that in advance.  I do transparencies differently based on how much I'm going to have to resize them, and so the work I've done doesn't work well with those larger sizes.



Will do it, gotta be better at that. >.> But thank you for this fantastic job!


----------



## Minko (Nov 6, 2011)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Junior

Border: Straight, Black, Rectangular.
Text: None
Details: Please don't make the colours too strong or overpowering.

Thank you so much


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 6, 2011)

*St. Jimmy:*







Minko said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> Border: Straight, Black, Rectangular.
> ...



The link isn't working for me. (I don't have a Pixiv account, which might be the reason.) Could you please rehost it somewhere else? Once I can see the image, I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

2 avatar requests.



I just want them cropped and given a border like my current avatar. if you want to add small effects that's your choice.
please make sure you get the lighter in the fist one
senior

thank you :3


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 6, 2011)

*River Song:*







Se7en said:


> 2 avatar requests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, here you go:


----------



## River Song (Nov 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *River Song:*



It Is So awesome


----------



## Minko (Nov 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> The link isn't working for me. (I don't have a Pixiv account, which might be the reason.) Could you please rehost it somewhere else? Once I can see the image, I'd be happy to do it.


Ahh, sorry that about  Here's another copy, though slightly smaller:



Thanks again


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Sure, here you go:



Thank you :3


----------



## Kek (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello 

May I have a simply set out these?

Avy of Bottom Right Corner panel.


Sig of just the left side of page


Not too many effects please and solid borders, other than that, I don't mind.


----------



## Brie (Nov 8, 2011)

Back for more! 

Request: Trans set

Stock:



Size: Junior

Border: Dotted pink and white for the avy, none for the sig.

Effects: Up to you


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 11, 2011)

*Goova:*





*Minko:*







Kek said:


> Hello
> 
> May I have a simply set out these?
> 
> ...





Brie said:


> Back for more!
> 
> Request: Trans set
> 
> ...



I've got you both.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2011)

*Type of Request//* Sig.
*Size//* Senior (but not necessarily full-size).
*Stock// *
*Border//* Up to you. I would guess that very blocky solid would work well, but you would know better. Rounded or square.
*Text//* None.
*Details//* Up to you. Color modification/brightplay/partial trans/whatever you want or think will look best!
*Other* Please cut out the black on the top and bottom and if possible, trim the bottom so it doesn't show the artist's name and red blotch? I will be crediting them with a link in my sig anyway. If you could find a way to have its leg sort of over the border of the pic, that would be awesome, but I don't know how easy that is so don't worry about it. 

I don't care who does it. Whoever can get it done the fastest or is available.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 13, 2011)

*Kek:*





*Brie:*







PikaCheeka said:


> *Type of Request//* Sig.
> *Size//* Senior (but not necessarily full-size).
> *Stock// *
> *Border//* Up to you. I would guess that very blocky solid would work well, but you would know better. Rounded or square.
> ...



Gotcha. I don't think I can do the leg part though; in theory I think it could be done by making a partial transparency, but it doesn't look like the stock would be good for that. Sorry. :sweat


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Gotcha. I don't think I can do the leg part though; in theory I think it could be done by making a partial transparency, but it doesn't look like the stock would be good for that. Sorry. :sweat



No problem. My understanding of art involves drawing shaky circles with a mouse in that little free paint program, so I have no concept of what is/isn't a realistic request. 

Just do what you like. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 14, 2011)

- This as the avatar. Also if you want, I'd like you to make pretty blue orbs in the avatar, because blue is my favorite color, and I think it adds to the emotional effect. 





^^^

One of these three images for the signature. I really like people's sets that have a cropped picture where it's just the person as their signature, like the Raikage in the second post on this page. Whichever one you think would look the best that way will be fine with me.

Sorry for the big request! Thank you bunches <3


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 14, 2011)

Ventus said:


> - This as the avatar. Also if you want, I'd like you to make pretty blue orbs in the avatar, because blue is my favorite color, and I think it adds to the emotional effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a texture that would work well for blue spheres, so I can't do your avy request. Here's the sig request though:



For future reference, it's called a transparency. ^^

Rep/credit


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 16, 2011)

Set Request. Senior Size. 
Link 1
Link 2
Avatar. Link 2. Middle Panel. Brooke's face and hat, but excluding sword.
Signature. This is tricky. I would like a slide show of the panels, starting from the bottom left panel of Link 1 and ending with the last panel of Link 2. I would like the middle panel of Link 2 to be the most prominent picture in the slide show, but the other panels of decent, legible size. Also, if you could have the panels appear in different areas of the signature location, to give the illusion of movement, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 17, 2011)

Transparency Request 
Set
Senior Sized Avatar (Sig size within the limits)

Thin Black Border - Avatar
What I want left - robin, cape, rope

should be doable I think


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 17, 2011)

Hawkeyes said:


> Set Request. Senior Size.
> Link 1
> Link 2
> Avatar. Link 2. Middle Panel. Brooke's face and hat, but excluding sword.
> Signature. This is tricky. I would like a slide show of the panels, starting from the bottom left panel of Link 1 and ending with the last panel of Link 2. I would like the middle panel of Link 2 to be the most prominent picture in the slide show, but the other panels of decent, legible size. Also, if you could have the panels appear in different areas of the signature location, to give the illusion of movement, that would be greatly appreciated.





Roronoa Zoro said:


> Transparency Request
> Set
> Senior Sized Avatar (Sig size within the limits)
> 
> ...



Okay.

*​
I've used this once before, so I'll explain it again. I will not accept any new requests until I've finished with my current three. Since that didn't work out last time, I'm adding a new limit now. If you post a new request before I've finished with these, I will not refuse to complete it until I've finished with my others. I will refuse to complete it. Period. I'm only adding this symbol because I'm very stressed and busy at the moment, and having more requests pile up--even if you specify not to worry about completing it just yet--really doesn't help with that. So I apologize for any inconvenience, but I really want to finish the stuff I have before being assigned anything new.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 19, 2011)

*PikaCheeka:*





*Hawkeyes:*





*Roronoa Zoro:*





Requests are open again.


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Erendhyl, nice to meet you  ^_^.

I would like to request a set.

I know that I am not well known at the moment and that my rep isn't that high but I one day I will become Hokage!

dattebayo!



Type of Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 

Border: Your judgement.
Text: None
Details: Your judgement/ please don't make the colours too strong or overpowering.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 19, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Roronoa Zoro:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thanks   .


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 19, 2011)

Random Stranger said:


> Hey Erendhyl, nice to meet you  ^_^.
> 
> I would like to request a set.
> 
> ...



It's no problem, here you go:


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 20, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *PikaCheeka:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 22, 2011)

Can I have a senior sized set with 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Brie:*



My PC is finally fixed! 

I can now wear this!


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 24, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I have a senior sized set with
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Here you go:







Brie said:


> My PC is finally fixed!
> 
> I can now wear this!



Glad to hear it!


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 25, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Border - None
Text - none
Details - anything that looks good

I know the stock is pretty "meh" but still felt like checking if you could work your magic on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 25, 2011)

spectre991 said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Senior
> Stock -
> Border - None
> ...



I think I can still work with it. Besides, the characters are awesome enough that I at least have to try.


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like a set gif whit senior size, please 



*avatar gif :* 04:35 to 04:37

*signature gif:* 05:50 to 06:05


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 25, 2011)

VampireNeu said:


> I would like a set gif whit senior size, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't do gifs; I say this in the first post.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 26, 2011)

*spectre991:*







(I know you said no border, but I wanted to try a half rounded version too.)


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 27, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *spectre991:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks. Great work, love it. BTW I think I like the half rounded version more so extra thanks!


----------



## Rajatapaus (Nov 30, 2011)

Stock:

Mirror 1:  
Mirror 2:  

Size:

As it is

Details:

Skin green (as a goblin) and clothing purple, cane black, gloves white, text bubble removed. No need for borders or text.

I would appreciate if you would make it as elegant as possible. You can use your own imagination 

Oh, and could you also give me a version of the image where you have only removed the text bubble (without any colouring or other modification.), i would be very pleased.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 30, 2011)

Rajatapaus said:


> Stock:
> 
> Mirror 1:
> Mirror 2:
> ...



Sorry, I don't do manga colorings.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 2, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like a transparency for a sig from this picture, with an avy with Naruto's face from the original fanart. And please try not to resize it too much if you can.

Finally I wouldn't mind it if you left the text intact. And if you want you can decide to either erase or not the shadow on the bottom.

Thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 3, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 200, 150 x 150 (Ichigo and Rukia in the same avy, if possible)
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but since there's an artist's signature on this stock you'll have to include credit for the artist somewhere in your set or sig.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avy: 150 x 200, 150 x 150 (Ichigo and Rukia in the same avy, if possible)
> Sig: 500 x 500
> Borders: Dotted



For the 150x200 version of the avy, may I rotate the stock so that Rukia's head appears to be vertical? It seems like that would make it easier to fit both of them.

Also, could I change the sig dimensions slightly so that it's wider than it is tall? With a square composition, it seems like both of them are too close to the edges of the picture.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 3, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> For the 150x200 version of the avy, may I rotate the stock so that Rukia's head appears to be vertical? It seems like that would make it easier to fit both of them.
> 
> Also, could I change the sig dimensions slightly so that it's wider than it is tall? With a square composition, it seems like both of them are too close to the edges of the picture.



Sure, that's fine.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Okay, but since there's an artist's signature on this stock you'll have to include credit for the artist somewhere in your set or sig.



Oh of course, I made sure to first ask sbel for permission and also that he would be credited.  I have no trouble at crediting him somewhere in the sig.


----------



## Chrysant (Dec 3, 2011)

request a set, please ...
using this picture: 

I just want you to focus on the guy in below panel

thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 6, 2011)

*Sennin:*







Chrysant said:


> request a set, please ...
> using this picture:
> 
> I just want you to focus on the guy in below panel
> ...



Er, sorry, but the stock you've requested is bad for sets (being both pale and black and white). I don't want to work with it.

I'm still working on yours Roma, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 6, 2011)

Request~

Type of Request: Signature Please 

Size: Senior

Stock:  

Border: Dotted 

Text: Hyouzou Fishman Island's Greatest Swordsman

Details: I want a poisonous special effect. If you cannot do that, then I would like a water special effect.


Thanks you so much!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Sennin:*



Thank you very much!


----------



## Saishin (Dec 7, 2011)

Request: set (avatar focused on Naruto)
Size: Junior
Effects and border: whatever you like
Stock:


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 7, 2011)

*Roma:*









Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request~
> 
> Type of Request: Signature Please
> 
> ...





Saishin said:


> Request: set (avatar focused on Naruto)
> Size: Junior
> Effects and border: whatever you like
> Stock:



Okay.


----------



## Minko (Dec 7, 2011)

Request: Set with transperent sig
Size: Junior

Border: None
Text: None
Details: Whatever you want.

Thanks.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 7, 2011)

Minko said:


> Request: Set with transperent sig
> Size: Junior
> 
> Border: None
> ...



Since this is so quick, here you go:


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn, this stock isn't of the best quality. However, I'd still very, very, very, very much appreciate it if you guys gave it your best shot.



Type of Request// Set
Size// Senior
Stock// 





Border// Any
Text// None
Details// The signature is the bigger picture. Remove the logo on the upper-right, and add plenty of cool effects to make it seem not so bland. Make the subjects stand out more please.
The avatar should be the other stock, close up on the guy's face (make the background and effect interesting/matching)

That's pretty much it. Thanks in advance, and sorry for the bad quality :sweat


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Goova:*



hey taking this, i was banned for a month, ill rep after today


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Damn, this stock isn't of the best quality. However, I'd still very, very, very, very much appreciate it if you guys gave it your best shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry, but I don't think I can work with that image. :sweat I really do need high quality stock to work with.



Goova said:


> hey taking this, i was banned for a month, ill rep after today



Alright, thanks.


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks anyways then


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 9, 2011)

Stocks aren't amazing quality but they're the best I could find when it comes to sporting events. If you can't work with them just let me know, I'm not a killer when it comes to quality though.

Type of Request// Avatar
Size// Senior (Will be wearing once I hit the post req.)
Stock// Avy 
Border// Dotted
Details// Cropped around his head please, if you could possibly get any of the ball in that would be great. Effects can be added to fit with the theme of the sig if it looks better.

Type of Request// Signature
Size// Whatever you think would fit the image. I prefer tag sizes though.
Stock// Sig 
Border// Dotted
Text// No thanks.
Details// I would like some sort of calm effects added to it, but I would like it to fit with the avatar. Cropped so that the blurry grass at the bottom of the image is gone. Maybe offset so that the team is on the right side of the sig with the crowd on the left.

Thank you very much.

Rep & Cred will be given.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 10, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Stocks aren't amazing quality but they're the best I could find when it comes to sporting events. If you can't work with them just let me know, I'm not a killer when it comes to quality though.
> 
> Type of Request// Avatar
> Size// Senior (Will be wearing once I hit the post req.)
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 10, 2011)

Type of Request// Set
Size// junior
Stock// 
Border// Dotted
Text// Descent
Details// whatever effects that you can do or make it look nice 

Thanks very much


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 10, 2011)

*Hiruzen Sarutobi:*






*Saishin:*









Descent said:


> Type of Request// Set
> Size// junior
> Stock//
> Border// Dotted
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Hiruzen Sarutobi:**Saishin:*


Thanks for the set 
btw what about those imageshacks?


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 10, 2011)

Saishin said:


> Thanks for the set
> btw what about those imageshacks?



I have no idea why those were removed. They were two more versions of the sig:


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 10, 2011)

Set request: 

Stock: 

Junior size, dotted border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 10, 2011)

@ Erendhyl: ah okay


----------



## Narsha (Dec 10, 2011)

Type of request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Details: Can you create a dramatic effect? 

Thank you. Is the quality of the stock ok?


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Hiruzen Sarutobi:*



Thank you so much I love it!


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 10, 2011)

Zoan Marco said:


> Set request:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Will do.



Narsha said:


> Type of request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...



I think the stock quality is fine (since that appears to be the art style rather than a poor upload), but I don't think I can make a set out of it. The textures that I have wouldn't look good on this image, especially not for something dramatic. Could you please try posting your request at a different shop instead? :sweat Sorry, but someone else could probably do a better job at this than me.

Finally:

*​
No more requests please until I've finished what I have.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 16, 2011)

*Descent:*





*Lightning Strike:*





Er, hopefully the sig looks like an old sepia print rather than flowers. There's not too much that I can do with photographs without them looking silly. I also couldn't get the ball in the avy without shrinking his head too much, sorry.

*Zoan Marco:*


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 16, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Descent:*
> *Zoan Marco:*



Awesome thanks, will wear soon.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 17, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Brie (Dec 26, 2011)

Long time no request. Oh and Merry Christmas! 

Request: Trans ava and regular sig.

Stock:



Notes: I'd like the ava to be scaled so that the whole image is seen, not cut off or anything. You can do whatever you feel like with the sig, it needn't be transed.

Borders: None.

Size: Junior.

Effects: Whatever you feel like.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 27, 2011)

Brie said:


> Long time no request. Oh and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Request: Trans ava and regular sig.
> 
> ...



Will do Brie. 

Merry (late) Christmas to you too.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 28, 2011)

Request for Erendhyl. :33



I would like a transparency of Sasuke from the last big panel, please try not to resize it too much if you can.

And I would like also an avy with Sasuke's face from here:



The avy must be made from the fanart itself, so no white spaces please.

That is all, thanks! ^^


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Erendhyl. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Do you want the dust clouds near Sasuke's feet left in on the transparency?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



    * Type of Request// Set
    * Size// Senior
    * Stock// 
    * Border// Half Rounded
    * Text// "Met a girl Seventeen, thought She meant the World to me.  So I gave her Everything, she turned out to be a Cheat." (I know it's weird but could you please type the text how I have it?  Seemingly random capitalization and the word Cheat in red with the rest of the font in black or gray?  If you could, thank you so much)
    * Details// I dunno, just something that fits the picture and text.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Okay. Do you want the dust clouds near Sasuke's feet left in on the transparency?



Oh nice question, I actually had not considered that detail.  I would prefer it if you remove them. If they are left for the transparency that also would mean to keep the "kanji" (?) sound that belongs to the katana being put back on it's place. So please remove the dust clouds.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 29, 2011)

Kyuujin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Oh nice question, I actually had not considered that detail.  I would prefer it if you remove them. If they are left for the transparency that also would mean to keep the "kanji" (?) sound that belongs to the katana being put back on it's place. So please remove the dust clouds.



Okay. Just for future reference though, the sound effects are in katakana, not kanji.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 31, 2011)

Imageshack isn't letting me log in right now, so it might be a few days before I can post your requests. Sorry. I've finished Sennin's and Brie's so far.


----------



## Brie (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah, I can wait. Happy New Years!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no problem with waiting. Thank you for letting us know and Happy New Year too! :3


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 2, 2012)

Brie:





Sennin:







Hollow'd Heart said:


> 150 x 200, 150 x 150 avatar, 400 x 400 signature. Try and get both of them in the avy, and the key in the profile pic of 170 x 170.
> Borders: Dotted



Will do.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> Sennin:



The wait was worth it.  Thank you Eren!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Eren!  Is this something that you can make a sig from?  :33  


If so, something cute, please.  Thank you!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 2, 2012)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Hi Eren!  Is this something that you can make a sig from?  :33
> 
> 
> If so, something cute, please.  Thank you!



Sorry, I don't think I could. Transparencies aren't very good for adding effects to, and the somewhat low level of detail to the art would make most of my textures look weird.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jan 2, 2012)

No worries - I'll choose something else!  
Thanks!


----------



## Brie (Jan 3, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> Brie:



Thank you~! Already repped, and will cred in a sec. :33


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2012)

I need a set done :33

Size - Ava: Senior, Sig: 500 X 350 (don't cut out any of the picture)
Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Detail/Effects: Do something simple and not flashy but cute. I know vague right?


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I need a set done :33
> 
> Size - Ava: Senior, Sig: 500 X 350 (don't cut out any of the picture)
> Stock:
> ...



Will do.

*No more requests please.*


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 8, 2012)

*Kyuujin:*





I am _incredibly_ sorry about taking so long on this.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 15, 2012)

*Butō Rengoob:*





Once again, I am _incredibly_ sorry about how long this took.

Requests are open again, but please keep in mind that I can't guarantee they'll be completed quickly.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Eren!!

Please could you make an Avy from that image?
Tiny solid borders and if you add any effects i usually prefer bright soft ones.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Brie (Jan 21, 2012)

So glad you're back. I wasn't sure if your shoppe was closed or not before. 

Request: Trans avy and regular sig

Avy stock: 



I liked what you did here, so can you do it again? [Please don't crop out the coffee cup.]

Sig stock: 

Borders: None for the avy but I'd like one for the sig.

Size: Junior

Effects: Up to you.

I will credit Dollmore.net in the sig, don't you worry!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 21, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Hi Eren!!
> 
> Please could you make an Avy from that image?
> Tiny solid borders and if you add any effects i usually prefer bright soft ones.
> Thank you in advance.



Will do.



Brie said:


> So glad you're back. I wasn't sure if your shoppe was closed or not before.
> 
> Request: Trans avy and regular sig
> 
> ...



Will do, but what do you mean about the last avatar I made you? Just the way it's transparent?

And no more requests please now. I took a long time to complete the last batch, so I'm trying not to bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## Brie (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the way that it's transparent and scaled so that it didn't have to be cropped. I know this might be a bit difficult with this stock [size issues and all] but I'd like most of the image to still be shown.


----------



## sasusaku fan girl (Jan 22, 2012)

set please


avatar: sakura's face, dotted border
no text
worker: any available
thank you


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 22, 2012)

*?Rinoa?:*





sasusaku fan girl said:


> set please
> 
> 
> avatar: sakura's face, dotted border
> ...



I just asked that no one make any more requests until I've finished the two I already have. No.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 22, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> *?Rinoa?:*


Thank you so much Eren, looks perfect.


----------



## Nimakuzage (Jan 23, 2012)

Type of Request// Avatar & Signature
Size// Signature 450x150, Avatar 120x150 (Even 80x80 would do) but could it please be under 50kb's?
Stock// 
Border// None
Text// Can I have emrebrah on the bottom right corner, but can it look as nice as possible?
Details// Just make it look as nice as possible, put a nice little Metal Gear Solid theme in there, I know you will make snake proud! Could I get the signature and avatar matching please, and could you also make the edgings on both the signature and avatar look like this? - 

I really appreciate this I don't ask for signatures and avvys everyday!


----------



## Brie (Jan 27, 2012)

Nimakuzage said:


> Type of Request// Avatar & Signature
> Size// Signature 450x150, Avatar 120x150 (Even 80x80 would do) but could it please be under 50kb's?
> Stock//
> Border// None
> ...



Eren just said no requests.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Brie. And I'm really sorry for taking so long to complete your request:


----------



## Brie (Jan 29, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> Thanks Brie. And I'm really sorry for taking so long to complete your request:



Oh it's really no trouble at all. 

They look fabulous! 

One thing, though. Can you crop out the watermark in the sig? 
I'm crediting Dollmore.net later.

Already repped.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 29, 2012)

Brie said:


> Oh it's really no trouble at all.
> 
> They look fabulous!
> 
> ...



Oh, sure! Here you go:


----------



## Violence (Jan 29, 2012)

Request: set

stock: 

note: focus on his face to the right side for the ava, and for the sig full size the image

border: Dotted

text: "sweet trap" 

effects: Well i would like effects of hearts and more lighting for the pic

sorry my bad english...so be kind plz...


----------



## Brie (Jan 29, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> Oh, sure! Here you go:



Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. Will credit when using!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 30, 2012)

VampireNeu said:


> Request: set
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



Um, I kinda don't feel comfortable working with that stock. Sorry!  Nothing is shown and it's probably in line with the forum rules, but it's still not something _I_ personally want to work with. I hope you have better luck requesting at another shop, and I sincerely mean that.


----------



## Lightmare (Jan 30, 2012)

Type of Request: Image to transparent (or white background)/vector style
Size: Original size
Stock: 
Border: None
Text: None
Details: Could you make the background of the image transparent and the characters in the image bolder? For example, like a vector image? Like the same style as this image please? 

Thanks very much if you could do this request!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 30, 2012)

True Pain said:


> Type of Request: Image to transparent (or white background)/vector style
> Size: Original size
> Stock:
> Border: None
> ...



Okay, will do.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 2, 2012)

*True Pain:*


*Spoiler*: _Tagged for width_ 





The image quality was kind of bad, so I apologize for some unavoidable blockiness in places. :sweat


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 2, 2012)

Mei avatar request for Erendhyl. 

Type of Request: Avatar
Size: Junior (and also a 160x100 version)
Stock:   (Only Mizukage) 
Details: Color enhancement
No Text
No Borders


----------



## Pool88888 (Feb 2, 2012)

Type of Request// Siggy.
Size// Junior
Stock// 
Border// Solid
Text// "Faster Than Sound"
Details// Blue bg, that's my only criteria.
Extra: Have fun with this one, I think it could turn out very well if done correctly.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 3, 2012)

Kazuhiro said:


> Mei avatar request for Erendhyl.
> 
> Type of Request: Avatar
> Size: Junior (and also a 160x100 version)
> ...



Will do.



Pool88888 said:


> Type of Request// Siggy.
> Size// Junior
> Stock//
> Border// Solid
> ...



Are you sure? With a blue background, I don't think the image would show up very well.


----------



## Lightmare (Feb 3, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> *True Pain:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tagged for width_
> ...



Cheers, thanks so much! Looks great.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 5, 2012)

*Kazuhiro:*


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 6, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> *Kazuhiro:*



Thank you. :

+rep


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2012)

If your still taking requests can I have a set with

*Spoiler*: _This please_ 







Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Head (Feb 8, 2012)

*Request:* set
*Stock:*


*Ava:* junior size, 1. Red & white solid borders
*Sig:* 1. Red & white solid borders
*Effects:* work your magic with some cool effects, keep the words Tom Cleveley, 23 and the manchester united logo on the set, Color the border of the words with a reddish effect, take out the words MANUTD.COM.
*Text:* no additional text.

thx in advance.

*Edit:* Oh I forgot if its not too much trouble could you please make the corners curve and square like my Avatar. If it's too much trouble forget about it.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 8, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> If your still taking requests can I have a set with
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This please_
> 
> ...



Will do.



Big Head said:


> *Request:* set
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> ...



Will do. But could you please turn off your sig?

No more requests until I finish these two, please.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 14, 2012)

*Big Head:*





Sorry for taking so long. I also couldn't really get the red border to work on the words.

I'm still working on yours too St Jimmy, and I'm really sorry about that.


----------



## Big Head (Feb 14, 2012)

Erendhyl said:


> *Big Head:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Its awesome pek ++++ reps


----------



## Minko (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I would like to make a request:

Type:Transparent Set
Size: Junior


Thank you.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2012)

Its Ok, just take your time


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 17, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> Its Ok, just take your time



Thanks. Here it is now:











Minko said:


> Hi, I would like to make a request:
> 
> Type:Transparent Set
> Size: Junior
> ...



I'll make an exception, since this is a transparency and it doesn't look too hard to do, but I had asked that no more requests be posted until I finished the two I had.

As a note, since there appears to be an artist's signature on this image, you'll have to credit them in your sig once I take that out for the transparency.

This time, I really do mean *no more requests.*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks badass, Ill  start using it tomorrow


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 19, 2012)

*Minko:*





*Also:*

I've requested that this thread be locked. 

I'm sorry to those of you who have consistently requested sets here. The appreciation from that has been really, really great. But I haven't had enough time to complete my recent requests in a reasonable timeframe, and I hate feeling like I'm disappointing you guys by doing that.

Thanks for all the great requests over the past few years. From the bottom of my heart, I mean that. It's been fun. ​


----------

